
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2013) https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5472748
======
spicyj
Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

Khan Academy's mission is to provide a free world-class education for anyone
anywhere.

Last month we hit 1 billion math problems done on the site and 2 million more
are done each day. Here's some stuff we've been working on lately:

* creating adaptive assessments to accurately measure student knowledge

* running new A/B tests every week to learn how best to teach students and grow our userbase

* building infrastructure to allow us to scale up our content creation efforts

* internationalizing our entire website to enable pilot implementations in Mexico and Brazil

If any of this might sound interesting to you, we'd love to hear from you.
We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
analytics.

If you're looking for an internship, we've found 13 great interns for this
summer and we'd love to squeeze you in.

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns>

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

We're just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of what's possible here. Big
plans ahead.

~~~
sravfeyn
Do you offer visa assistance to successful candidates?

I am a graduating student from India, who have shipped products and worked in
a start-up. My Profile
(<https://gist.github.com/sravfeyn/13534c67812183235a2c/>)

------
apaprocki
New York / London - Bloomberg

<http://jobs.bloomberg.com/> <http://www.bloomberg.com/ux>

There are many jobs open at Bloomberg, but I'm particularly looking for
intelligent software engineers and UX professionals to work under the CTO and
Infrastructure team in R&D. We do a huge variety of things and we like to run
our teams with a startup results-driven feel. We are primary consumers of
billions of incoming pieces of data daily and redistribute it to over 180
countries on one of the largest private networks in the world, producing
software which provides discovery, analytics, visualization and much more.

Contact me if you want to discuss at andrew@ishiboo.com.

If you want to chat in person, we are a sustaining sponsor of NYTM and are at
all the meetups. and we'll have a few people at JSConf in May.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
What is the approach to remote working (becoming a meme here !)

PS

That's quite an "interesting" photo at ishiboo.com

~~~
b6
ishiboo.com is famous hacker Danny Dulai (aka nirva)'s domain. Seems like he
does whatever he wants. So the picture doesn't reflect on that post.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
ok.

Just struck me as an odd choice when posting for a seemingly suit and shirt
place like Bloomberg.

~~~
apaprocki
I just choose to interact with the net using my personal address :)

As for attire, everyone wears whatever they want -- probably just like any
other company posting here.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I am officially retiring from this conversation :-)

I did not mean to imply any improprietary, just a passing glance at a site,
and a middle aged man who should know the by-ways of the net better (me).

Sounds like a fun fire-hose to get to work with - enjoy.

(Actually I would be interested in getting a flavour of the sizes of data
sets, time constraints you work under, tools of choice (trading off
performance and reliability) - real time massive data is where most of us are
heading, would be interesting to hear letters back from Mason and Dixon)

------
jonasvp
(Writing in German, as at least basic competency in German is required)

Berlin-Kreuzberg, Germany

Jonas und der Wolf GmbH (<http://www.jonasundderwolf.de>)

Wir sind eine Kreuzberger Medienagentur mit starker technischer Ausrichtung
und entwickeln backendseitig ausschließlich in Django. Zur Verstärkung bei
einigen aktuellen Projekten suchen wir eine/n erfahrene/n Django-Entwickler/in
zunächst als Freelancer, danach potentiell auch fest.

Du solltest fortgeschrittene Python- und Django-Kenntnisse haben und bereits
einige Online-Projekte damit erfolgreich entwickelt haben. Bestenfalls hast Du
bereits mit FeinCMS gearbeitet und Erfahrungen mit Internationalisierung und
Performance-Optimierung gesammelt.

Wir streben in den nächsten drei Monaten (April, Mai, Juni) zunächst eine
Vollzeit-Beschäftigung (mindestens 80%) auf Freelancer-Basis an. Danach sind
wir an weiterer Zusammenarbeit auf fester oder freier Basis interessiert.
Arbeitsort ist Berlin-Kreuzberg (ca. 50% der Zeit vor Ort).

Wir legen Wert auf Qualität und technischen Anspruch. Wir freuen uns über
anspruchsvolle Projekte, mit denen wir die Stärken von Django ausspielen
können und schätzen geregelte Arbeitszeiten und ein gutes Betriebsklima.

Meldet Euch einfach, wenn Ihr Interesse habt: jvp @ unsere Domain.

------
argon
Alameda, CA - Makani Power Inc. www.makanipower.com Control Systems Software
Engineer Makani Power, Inc. is seeking a control systems software engineer to
develop the flight controller and simulation environment for a utility scale
airborne wind turbine.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES: - Develop and maintain airborne wind turbine simulation
environment - Develop fault-tolerant flight software architecture - Implement
control system algorithms - Write automated diagnostic tools for flight
critical sensors and actuators - Write unit tests for key flight controller
and simulation components - Work with close-knit team to develop the software
that controls the future of wind power

REQUIRED SKILLS: - BS or MS in computer science or related field (Ph.D. is a
plus) - Extensive experience with C/C++ - Knowledge of control theory and
digital signal processing - Experience developing high-reliability embedded
software

HIGHLY DESIRED: - Experience with autonomous aerial vehicles or other robotic
systems - Experience with C programming for real-time, embedded systems -
Knowledge of MISRA-C, JPL, or equivalent coding standards for high-reliability
software - Experience with real-time Linux or VxWorks - Experience with
DO-178B software certification - Knowledge of aerodynamics and dynamic
simulation - Python and Bash scripting - R/C plane enthusiast and pilot

Apply to: jobs@makanipower.com

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (That's right! Orange County or the OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO
(full-time) SendGrid <http://www.sendgrid.com>

\-------------------------------------

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day. We have been growing really fast since
launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome company we are
building.

\-------------------------------------

All Jobs - <http://sendgrid.com/careers.html>

Software Engineer (multiple teams)

DevOps Engineer

SDET

Sr. Linux Engineer

UI/UX Designer

Technical Writer

\-------------------------------------

Ruby on Rails, Python on Twistd,, MySql,Linux, SOA, Agile (We are technology
agnostic - doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\-------------------------------------

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

~~~
tych0
I'd be interested in relocating to the Denver/Boulder area, but I'm not sure
any of the positions you've got listed for that area really fit my skills or
interests. Is there some address that I can mail you at to talk?

------
bigsassy
Washington, DC. Senior Software Engineer. Full Time

I'm a Python developer working for the Schroeder Institute, a non-profit
research organization supported by the American Legacy Foundation (who run The
Truth anti-smoking campaign). Our offices are located in Dupont Circle.

My team has an open position. Our mission is to build software that moves
public health forward. We have projects ranging from a Facebook app for an NIH
grant studying virality techniques on Facebook to a multi-tenant dynamic text
messaging system designed to integrate into everything from public health
campaigns to medical electronic record systems.

We spend every day literally making the world a better place. And we do it
with technologies like:

    
    
        * Python/Django
        * Heroku
        * AWS
        * Twilio
    

So if that sounds interesting to you, and you like awesome benefits like:

    
    
        * A fun and friendly team
        * Catered lunch two days a week
        * 4 weeks vacation, 15 sick days, and 13 holidays
        * Full health and dental coverage for you and your immediate family at no charge
        * 401K contributions that are just...incredibly generous.  Very very generous.
        * And more!  The benefits are absolutely incredible here.
    

And like being paid a competitive salary, then please apply at the offical job
posting here: <http://legacyforhealth.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-404357.html>

If you have any questions, feel free to e-mail them to me at
epalakovichcarr@legacyforhealth.org.

~~~
elbear
Sounds like a nice job. Too bad it's not remote.

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Web Developer

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our
robotic workcells is a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that
acts as our lab information management system and customer-facing UI.
Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for composing
protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to the user.
We use d3, Backbone, and some CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free to choose
your own tools and libraries.

We're a very small startup (you'd be #6), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

team at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

------
brandonb
Sift Science San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME or INTERN

Sift Science fights fraud with machine learning, recently raised a series A,
and launched two weeks ago:
<http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/siftscience/>
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/19/ex-googlers-launch-sift-
sci...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/19/ex-googlers-launch-sift-science-a-
fraud-fighting-system-for-websites-backed-by-5-5m-in-funding-from-union-
square-first-round-yc-others/)

We're looking for experts in machine learning, data visualization, distributed
systems, and just all-around great hackers. We're also looking for talented
folks in sales and support.

<https://siftscience.com/jobs>

~~~
scott_s
I assume you obfuscated the email address based on the reasoning that good
hackers can figure it out. I'm wondering if that's wise: good hackers also may
not want to play games when it comes to just opening a channel of
communication.

~~~
brandonb
A lot of people who apply mention that they enjoyed the small puzzle. It's not
intended to take much time -- if it's not clear after a few minutes, feel free
to just email jobs@siftscience.com.

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 8mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. Paul Graham invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:

<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer  
    
      * Front-end Engineer 
    
      * Android/iOS Engineer  
    
      * Backend and Database Ops  
    
      

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
rwalker
Cue (<http://www.cueup.com>), San Francisco, full time + interns

At Cue we connect our users with the right piece of information at the right
time by understanding and correlating related data from across their email,
contacts, calendar, files, and social streams.

This is a really hard problem with real world impact. Our software processes
billions of documents in real time, extracts semantics from text, and searches
across disparate document sets and document types. I also honestly believe our
product has the opportunity to change the world by making everyone in it more
productive. We've built everything with a team of only 12: 10 eng, 1 designer,
1 everything else.

We're hiring all manner of engineers and engineering interns - generalists,
devops, iOS, Android, NLP, ML. We primarily use Python, Java, JavaScript, and
Objective-C but we always love to talk to people with great general skills
over specific knowledge.

Open source projects: <https://github.com/Cue>

Tech blog: <http://tech.cueup.com/>

Jobs page: <https://www.cueup.com/jobs>

Apply to: jobs+hn@cueup.com

------
ivyirwin
Austin, TX / AndrewHarper.com / Full-Time, 2 positions

We’re looking for two well-rounded Python developers to help rebuild our core
technologies. We’re in the process of optimizing our product strategy for
growth and flexibility. This is a chance for developers to help architect and
build the future platform for the travel industry. We need you to join our
technology team and help modernize the systems our various departments use to
promote and service the world's most exciting travel opportunities.

Ideal candidates will be mid-career (officially we’re looking for mid-level
and senior-level developers) programmers comfortable with full stack
development, working in small teams, and juggling a diverse set of products.
Python is a must -- Django even better -- but familiarity with other languages
is a plus.

Andrew Harper is a luxury travel brand. Mr. Harper travels incognito and at
his own expense in search of the world’s most enchanting places. His reviews
of exclusive hotels and restaurants are shared with subscribers in his monthly
publication of the Hideaway Report.

Please contact us at jobs@andrewharper.com for more information. Include HN
Post in the subject line to be considered.

~~~
ezl
any travel in the job? I think I just want to be Andrew Harper...

------
theo
Washington, DC (Georgetown) - Pascal Metrics

We're a healthcare startup attacking the patient safety issues in hospitals.

We're looking for full-time Java Developers and UI/Web Developers to join and
help us build out a software platform that enables hospital systems to detect,
track, and analyze patient safety issues across hospital systems.

Check us out at <http://www.pascalmetrics.com>

Full job listing: <http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list>

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

~~~
daveambrose
upvoted for DC + Georgetown love

------
craigmccaskill
WiFast (<http://www.wifast.com>) Mountain View, CA

We're a well funded 14 month old startup just starting to poke our heads out
of stealth mode. We're reimagining what internet access looks like in the
modern world. We've proven and prototyped a lot of the necessary components.
They work.

We are looking for true generalists. Yes, some of our work is in Python and
Django, but we also have to work with embedded device C code, internal APIs
for client applications, networking and firewall configuration and at times
even finding and working around the occasional kernel panic. Silly kernel,
everything is going to be OK. You are;

* A Polyglot Programmer. Contribute all up and down the stack, from JavaScript and Python to C and shell scripting, from traditional MVC web development down to TCP/IP, DNS and iptables.

* Autodidactic. Learning is fun. Prepare to do a lot of it. We have way more components than team members and we intend to keep it that way.

* Autonomous. Be comfortable working with minimal oversight. We don’t have any PMs and we don’t plan to hire any for quite some time. Downside: you don’t get a spec. Upside: you don’t get a spec.

* Product-focused. Understand and appreciate the human-facing side of the business. You are comfortable thinking through what needs to be prioritized next and how that affects our customers.

* Attentive to Detail. You know when to git merge and when to git rebase, and it makes a difference (nobody likes a messy commit history). Your code feels obvious in retrospect. You take pride in your work.

* Test-Friendly. The best way to make sure we're creating value for our users is to make sure our changes don't break things.

More info on the website, if you're interested you can apply on the site or
you can contact me directly for more information.

------
transmit101
London - Mixlr - DevOps engineer

We're looking to meet a forward-thinking DevOps engineer to join us at Mixlr
and take responsibility for our comprehensive web and live streaming
architecture.

Mixlr is a platform for social radio. We make streaming live audio easy for
tens of thousands of broadcasters streaming to millions of listeners every
month - this means our entire architecture has to be both rock-solid and
amazingly scalable. We've already moved mountains to make this happen, and are
hugely proud of the system we've built. Now we want to meet the engineer who
will take us to the next level of scaling.

We would like to meet a highly competent engineer who has a passion for both
music or radio and systems engineering, who will be responsible for
maintaining, improving and evolving our entire technical infrastructure. This
will include the configuration, deployment and performance-tuning of our live
streaming services, web servers, databases, testing services and overall
physical and virtual hosting.

Find a longer description of this role here: <http://mixlr.com/devops>

We're also looking to meet C++, Android and Ruby on Rails developers:
<http://devblog.mixlr.com/2013/02/01/were-hiring/>

Thanks but we are not seeking help from recruiters at this time.

~~~
davyjones
Rob, are you OK with remote at this point?

~~~
transmit101
Hey Davy - we're not considering hiring remotely at this time I'm afraid.

------
x2Opteron
Kennett Square, PA :: Chatham Financial :: recruiting _at_ chathamfinancial
_dot_ com

Who do we want?

\- We want to hire full-time people passionate about software development and
testing; who care about building and maintaining top-notch infrastructure,
services, and UIs.

\- If you're not already well-versed with the tools we use, no worries! We
hire people, not 'X years in Y language/technology'

What do we do?

\- The domain happens to be the financial industry (namely mitigating Interest
Rate and Foreign Exchange risk). It's a casual work environment, and we work
with the advisory side of the business as our primary 'customers' (they are
experts in the area of finance we serve).

\- Check out <http://www.chathamfinancial.com> for more info on the business
side of things.

How do we do it?

\- Web and service development: the language we typically use is C#, but we
always seek to choose the right tool for the job.

\- Testing: we have a large automated test suite in BPT, and are developing an
in-house services testing framework in Ruby (which will likely be open
sourced)

\- Other languages/technologies that we utilize are: Rabbit MQ, Node.js, AWS

\- We continuously integrate using TeamCity, focus on agile and lean
developement practices (scrum), and deploy all of our software to production
every 2 weeks. Check out <http://intruthitsnotthatsimple.wordpress.com/> for
one of our Product Owner's perspectives on things

Other misc. info

\- Every 3 months we have a Hack Week. It's a week to work on ideas that we
wouldn't normally have time for in the 'daily grind'. These can be anything
from trying out a new language or technology to refactoring existing stuff.
You choose!

\- Very family friendly

\- Philosophy-driven, not policy-driven (let's get paid to work together and
solve problems, and have fun all the while!)

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global
finance. Current technology in the space is so broken and opaque, it empowers
scandals like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes
from the economy effecting, endowments, institutions, and notable individuals.

Our platform provides increased transparency-- allowing for better decisions
and furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision making.

Addepar is an engineering lead company that’s designed our perks around
enabling great technologist to build.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
ultrasaurus
San Francisco / Toronto, Full Time on site

PagerDuty is a builder-focused culture looking to grow aggressively (with
millions in the bank and customers that you've heard of from Heroku to
Microsoft) We're currently hiring across the entire stack: ops engineers,
backend & systems engineers, and frontend engineers. We're also hiring many
positions into both of our offices -- Toronto and San Francisco. For more info
on our jobs, please see <http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/> or apply directly as:

\- Full Stack Engineers: [http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-
engineer-...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-engineer-
full-stack/)

\- Growth and Internal Tools:
[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-
engineer-...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-engineer-
full-stack/)

\- DevOps: [http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/devops-engineer-
se...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/devops-engineer-senior/)

\- Software Engineers: <http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-
engineer/>

------
mrbird
Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE

Suitable Technologies - <http://suitabletech.com> Contact:
jobs@suitabletech.com

Suitable Technologies is a growing startup building remote presence technology
(aka telepresence robots). We’re shipping product, and we have funding, strong
compensation, and a fun work environment, including free lunch and snacks. We
provide top-of-the-line development hardware, adjustable desks, and will get
your workspace just right. We’re looking to fill a few technical roles:

Expert C++ generalist -- Someone who knows how to design, build, and optimize
highly performant and memory-efficient applications in C++, and is up on the
latest in C++11. Experience with audio, video, Qt, or networking is a plus.

Expert Python/Django web engineer -- A test-first, scalability-minded backend
web engineer to help us take our service global. Our stack includes Django,
MySQL, Redis, Memcached, Fabric, etc. Front-end skills are a plus.

Server operations admin and engineer -- A network administrator to support our
product and software development teams, implement and maintain our production
web-based environment, and maintain our internal corporate network. Linux,
Python, Nagios, Munin, Nginx, etc.

~~~
yeureka
This looks great! Would you be open to remote work from London?

~~~
mrbird
Yes, as long as you're willing to overlap work hours with California as much
as possible.

------
jexmusa
Austin, TX (United States & Canada) / Full-Time & Remote / Real HQ

We're looking for a performance marketer anywhere in the US & Canada to join
our remote team and own pay-per-click marketing. This includes managing and
expanding our current campaigns in Google AdWords. But an important part of
the role will be exploring options beyond AdWords: AdSense, DoubleClick,
AdCenter, Facebook, and whatever else you think will work. We want someone
willing to research channels that will work best in our market then dive in
and start testing.

Real HQ is the company behind Agent Pronto. We run a service to help home
buyers and sellers find awesome real estate agents in their area. We're three
years old and growing quickly.

If Real HQ had a home, it would be Austin, Texas. But we have folks in
Chicago, Omaha, New York, Manila, and soon Charleston. Gavin did a three-month
stint in South Africa. Andrea spent the holiday season in Berlin and
Reykjavik, Iceland.

We're hiring for someone to start in May. Full-time, salaried, and about 40
hours per week. Health and dental. Rent at an office space outside the home
(if you want one). Other benefits.

Contact me, jex@realhq.com if you're interested and want to chat further!

------
spooneybarger
New York - TheLadders

Full time. Colocated.

We are looking for great engineers who love to constantly push themselves and
grow and learn.

Some of the tech stuff we have been working with lately or probably will soon:
storm, elastic search, scala, java, erlang, backbone.js, couchbase, riak cs,
clusterix, datomic, riemann, sass/compass, iOS.

We believe in finding good talented people and investing in them. We've put a
lot of time into developing our recently launched onboarding and development
program:

<http://dev.theladders.com/2013/02/onboarding/>
[http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-
a-r...](http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-a-
retrospective/)

We're investing heavily in training, conferences etc for team members.

We're slowly rolling out a responsive web application, have our first iOS
hitting the streets soon and tons more. If you are interested in a highly
collaborative environment where you aren't just there to write code- an
environment where you can and are expected to participate in the entire
lifecycle of the products you work on, then we should talk.

Email at the addressed list for this account.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai. Remote work is possible for exceptional
candidates who are US citizens and living in the US - but our office culture
is so great that you might really want to be here beside us!

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive Companies in 2013"
by MIT Technology Review (<http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr50/2013/>). We
have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was
previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and
became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our
partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp, Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
(<http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure>), machine learning, NLP, algorithm
design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our new Palo Alto
office is still small, so new hires would have a huge impact on the culture
there.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
vietor
Santa Barbara, CA -- Cielo24 Inc (<http://www.cielo24.com>) Full-time Python
or HTML/JS/CSS developer, on-site only.

Cielo24 delivers searchable captions for large media platform partners in the
online education, enterprise, news and entertainment markets. Clients turn to
us to improve their ROI for online media by extending reach, content discovery
and equal access compliance.

We are modestly funded, launched, and seeing substantial monthly revenue and
significant month on month growth.

We are looking for skilled software engineers at all levels of experience with
a focus on:

Python backend developer(s) (Django/RabbitMQ/Celery/Postgres stack), building
workflow management systems, including operational dashboards and analytics,
and backend ASR and machine learning based text recommendation systems.

Web frontend developer(s) for basic HTML5/JQuery/Bootstrap type sites, and
more advanced HTML5/JS, mostly Backbone based, custom tools (for example, our
video caption editor).

Those are our core needs, but all talented individuals will be considered,
regardless of directly applicable experience. There's plenty of work to do
beyond the above!

E-mail: jobs@cielo24.com

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time in Palo Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it extremely easy for teachers to teach online.
Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson recording studio, and
hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using it daily to learn
from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some passionate people to help us redefine online teaching
and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded
by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers

------
benhedrington
Best Buy (Minneapolis, MN) - Full time, strong in HQ presence required to
start. Team growing quickly working on more flexible officing as we grow.

Best Buy is looking for an entrepreneurial minded Product Managers to be key
part of our fast growing Digital Experience and Mobile team focused on
producing a diverse array of Mobile and digital products on the go, online or
in-store. This role will bring to life new digital products that empower
consumers to learn, explore, and engage with consumer electronics across Best
Buy's digital and physical touch points. Official job post:
[http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Senior-Product-
Lin...](http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Senior-Product-Line-Manager-
Digital-Experience-Team-Job-MN-55423/1968965/)

I am the hiring manager, willing to talk over email, phone, etc. No need to go
through the machine to simply learn more. ben dot hedrington at bestbuy.com,
ben at hedrington dot com or <http://linkedin.com/in/benhedrington>

------
BraintreeR
Menlo Park, CA or Chicago, IL

Braintree Payments - FULL TIME Developers, DevOps Engineers, Data Engineers

Braintree powers payments for innovative and high-growth mobile and online
businesses. We provide an easy-to-integrate API for developers while ensuring
the merchants’ end users have a frictionless and secure experience at
checkout. Our full-stack payments solution includes a payment gateway,
merchant account, recurring billing, and credit card storage.

Our team is talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we
work on challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our devs have 10% time to work on whatever they want.
Developers use and love our product. Although we mostly work with Ruby, we
also work with Python, Node.js, PHP, Java, .NET, Perl, and Objective-C

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
bfung
OPOWER <http://opower.com/> <http://opower.com/careers>

San Francisco, CA or Arlington, VA. Full Time, Internships

We leverage data and behavioral science to change people's energy consumption
habits. Help the environment through energy conservation and help people save
money.

Java, Rails, Hadoop, and smatterings of many other things - we have a culture
where taking initiative and having a good design will result in a system being
used by other people. Great perks and a chill yet super productive atmosphere.

I can speak about openings about software engineers, as I don't keep track of
other openings as much. Personally, I'm working on api and frameworks for
other developers in the company, so come work with me. There are also openings
for front-end, UX, backend, mobile. Contact me (benson [dot] fung [at] opower
[dot] com) if you have questions.

------
lstepnio
Tampa, Florida - Bright House Networks - Systems Engineer

<http://tinyurl.com/bnraug2>

Systems Engineering and Operations team is responsible primarily for data
center systems infrastructure design, deployment, operations, and continuous
improvement supporting core customer and internal Bright House Networks
services and applications. The shared and stand-alone infrastructure runs on
physical and virtual hardware, including servers, storage arrays, load
balancers, firewalls, and switches. The Systems Engineer is actively engaged
throughout the infrastructure life cycle, from concept to ongoing support. The
position interacts with various Engineering, Development, Product, and
Operations teams, to design the supporting systems, develop implementation
strategies within new and existing environments enterprise-wide, provide and
maintain design and ‘as built’ documentation, and implement ongoing service
delivery enhancements. Critical foundational services for customer network
access and user experience are also supported. Responsibilities include
operating system (O/S) administration, hypervisor management, storage
administration, network administration, capacity and performance management,
fault monitoring, remote access, security, database administration, and
configuration management within the data center. This position requires
strengths in the engineering and operation of service deployment in a diverse
environment with multiple technologies. The Systems Engineer must maintain a
broad perspective and a strong awareness of new technologies and internal
operations to support all aspects of network services, systems infrastructure,
and application integration. Virtualization, Linux systems expertise, UNIX and
Windows experience, database administration (Oracle and MS-SQL), storage, and
network knowledge is key to success in this position. This position reports to
the SEO Manager and has no supervisory responsibilities.

TL/DR; We need us some awesome engineers. email: luke @ my bright house . com

------
nkohari
Adzerk - Durham, NC (also Raleigh/Chapel Hill)

Senior Software Engineer

Ready to put all those ideas about scalability into practice in a situation
where you really need it? We’re helping Stack Overflow, Reddit, and other
sites that you’ve probably heard of serve billions of ads per month. At that
scale, things get very interesting.

Adzerk engineers are responsible for working on all parts of the system. This
includes the front-end web application, back-end services, and the ad delivery
engines. Our platform is built using Node.js with Coffeescript, Mono, JQuery,
MongoDB and Hadoop, with a whole lot of AWS and Chef. We’re currently serving
over 10,000 req/sec (and growing fast), so you’ll get to work on some real
scalability challenges.

Performance and scalability are our two primary concerns, and with the traffic
and growth rates that we’re experiencing, lots of the lessons that you’ve
learned start to break down. Because of that, it’s not as important what you
know right now – what matters is how quickly you can learn and adapt.

\- Your work will have an immediate and profound impact on our product and
business.

\- We ship code dozens of times a week, and you will write code and push to
production on your first day.

\- You will be responsible for making important decisions about what tools and
libraries we use.

\- You will have a direct role in building the team, helping us choose
additional team members as we grow in size.

\- We test and review our code. All changes come through pull requests.

\- We prize open source contribution. You should have a GitHub account
already.

\- Everyone gets equity. We want a team of partners.

\- Unlimited vacation. We work hard, but at a sustainable pace.

\- Flexible work schedule, including working at home part-time if you want.

If you think you might be a great fit, drop us a line at jobs@adzerk.com.

------
sbisker
San Francisco, CA and Cambridge, MA - Locu is hiring Frontend Engineers,
Backend Engineers and Visual Designers - Full-time; H-1B OK

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) through a number of initiatives that help local businesses
better connect with their consumers. As part of this vision, we created one of
the world's largest semantically-annotated repositories of real-time small-
business data, which is now distributed and viewable on sites like OpenTable,
Citysearch and TripAdvisor (and more). We recently launched Locu.com, our
local business facing product, that combines great tech and beautiful design
to help local businesses better manage their online presence.

Our beautiful offices are in downtown San Francisco, CA (Union Square) and
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square). Check out photos and learn more about our
other perks: <http://locu.com/about/jobs/>

Frontend Engineering

If you are passionate about building products that will touch millions of
merchants and hundreds of millions of consumers through the applications
powered by our local data APIs, Locu is the right place for you. [JQuery,
Less, Django, etc.]

Backend engineering

We started Locu out of MIT to solve real-world problems by leveraging the
latest research in computer science. If you are looking to solve some of the
most challenging problems in machine learning, NLP and human computation,
you'll feel right at home. [Python, Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
etc.]

Design

We're looking for visual designers who are excited to redefine what the future
of local business data looks like across web and print, and to create tools
that put modern web technology in the hands of merchants.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please include "[HN]" in the
subject of your letter. Learn more about us (now with photos!) at:
<http://locu.com/about/jobs/>

------
bwb
Doing a big hiring push this month as we expand out our Tech and Software
Development teams.

100% Remote from anywhere in the world, plus a lot of great perks, awesome
vacation, 100% health care coverage!

Careers page has broad details too at: <http://www.site5.com/about/careers/>

For the Ruby on Rails and PHP positions some more details on what we are
working on at <http://www.eng5.com/> too.

2 Senior System Engineers
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=bpw5-mKYur4QpviGakhP3Q)

1 Senior PHP Developer
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=cm4ZRsKI8r4RZOeJe4egig)

2 Ruby on Rails Developers
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=dUZq5EKI4r4PoEiGakhP3Q)

1 System Engineer / Ruby on Rails Developer
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=bmZTZqKI8r4OYleJe4egig)

2 System Admins
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=cR5GFgKaGr4OJuiGakhP3Q)

1Website Migration Specialist
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=by5YQiJAar4PwieJe4egig)

2 Level 1 Support Specialist For Phone Support
[http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id...](http://site5.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=aMnn2iJAar4P-HeJe4egig)

Thanks, Ben bwb@site5.com

------
asolove
DC - Webs

<http://www.webs.com/Careers/>

\- Build and ship user-facing code in a fun (and family-friendly) work
environment.

\- Contribute to open source: <https://github.com/organizations/websdotcom>

\- An actual consumer web business in DC!

We're looking for JavaScript, Rails, and Java developers to come help small
businesses compete with the big boys. We build tools that help them build
websites, online stores, and do online marketing. Our main product is an in-
browser website design tool that lets users build beautiful html5 sites really
easily.

We have interesting challenges in the areas of:

\- RESTful APIs and service architecture

\- Innovative user interfaces (MVC js, etc.)

\- And, of course: doing interesting things quickly with large volumes of
data.

Interested? Contact me: adam@webs.com

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - <http://ifttt.com/jobs> \- San Francisco, CA

IFTTT is looking for experienced engineers to help build the next generation
of its platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core
architecture of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll
get to work on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven
group of developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team
culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
60 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

We recently secured a new round of funding, and we work hard to do right by
our employees. New hires at IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full
benefits, sane work schedules, and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than
that, we offer interesting, deep projects and an amazing team experience. We
operate on the philosophy that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and
to this end we’ve assembled a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded,
talented people who happen to be great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the
next one.

------
ryporter
Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange market.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets. We are a very small team
(I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two engineers to focus
on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

<http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

~~~
Permit
Do you guys do co-op positions/internships? I realize you're a super small
team, so it's understandable if you don't.

I'm a student at the University of Waterloo with experience building automated
trading systems at TD Securities in C/C++.

~~~
ryporter
We're mainly interested in full-time engineers to build out our core team.
While we wouldn't rule out an internship, the bar would be far higher.

------
bscoperecruiter
BrightScope is looking for a Javascript/CSS expert with a knack for design.

Do you want your work to make an important impact on the product? Are you
someone who preaches the work of Edward Tufte? Are you excited by standards-
based web design and pushing the envelope with innovative interfaces? Do you
want to be a part of one of San Diego's premier startups?

Responsibilities to include: •Designing, developing and improving the front
end of our business software assets and applications •Helping develop the face
of our analytics platform and client-facing applications •Optimizing code for
the various browsers that visit our site •Working alongside the development
and product teams Requirements: •Portfolio of working samples •Passion for
design and user experience •2+ years development experience and an ability to
write excellent code using Agile development processes •Strong foundation in
HTML, CSS, and Javascipt (major bonus point for JQuery) •A self-starter
attitude and an ability to break large problems down quickly •Excellent visual
eye for aesthetics •Extreme attention to detail

Nice-to-haves: •Knowledge of browser idiosyncrasies (even IE7/8/9) and page
optimization •Experience with the Django framework for Python, or MVC
development generally (we use Django) •Experience with Adobe
Photoshop/Illustrator/InDesign •Experience with unit and functional testing,
and preferably test-driven-development •Agile development processes •JIRA or
other bug tracking systems •Knowledge of git, svn, etc (we use git) •SQL
experience (MySQL preferred), with a strong grasp of data modeling in large
applications

You will: •Play a foundational role in designing our products and services •Be
an integral member of our team and help shape our future

We will: •Make sure you have what you need to be happy and productive •Provide
you with a competitive salary and compensation package including medical,
dental and vision insurance, paid sick and vacation time and company equity
•Make great teammates united around our company mission

Interested applicants - please email your resume and link to your online
portfolio to jobs@brightscope.com. Be sure to reference "HN-FEE" in the
subject line.

------
JshWright
Washington DC (technically National Harbor, MD), Full or part time

Silent Circle is looking for an on-site web developer (Django, Flask,
Postgresql, Cassandra). We're primarily looking for someone who can provide
some 'close air support' for the marketing and operations folks in DC (to
borrow an analogy from Mike Janke...).

We also looking for sysadmin/network type folks.

jobs@silentcircle.com

If you want more details on the web position specifically, you can email me at
josh@silentcircle.com

Also... If you sent an email a few months ago when I posted something here,
and never heard anything back at all, I'm _really_ sorry about that. We had
some confusion about who the the jobs@ alias was going to... That's been
sorted now.

------
choxi
Bloc (<http://www.bloc.io>)

* We're looking for generalist developers (we're a Rails shop, but if you're willing to learn we're willing to teach) * We're a small team of 6 (three technical cofounders) * We pay market salaries and offer early-employee equity. * We have traction, revenue, and funding * Located in SOMA, San Francisco * Health, Vision, Dental + 401K

At Bloc, we're building a vertically integrated education platform. If you're
interested in bringing an Apple-esque obsession to building products in the
education space, you should give me a ping! roshan [at] bloc.io

------
AdamGibbins
Boston, MA. TIM Group (previously youDevise) are hiring a Senior Operations
Engineer / Sysadmin / DevOps.

We're a 100 person market leading financial SaaS firm with offices in Boston,
New York, London and Hong Kong.

We're a continually iterating self managed team doing awesome things with
Puppet, MCollective, Ruby, Graphite, Logstash, KVM, MySQL, MongoDB, JVMs and
continuous deployments.

We'd love to talk to you, please get in contact with any questions.
[http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/senior-
ope...](http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/senior-operations-
engineer-linux-boston)

------
atto
Mountain View, CA - full time - hiring Scala Backend Engineer / Machine
Learning & Information Retrieval Engineer / Full Stack Engineer / Mobile
Engineer (would prefer someone local so we can easily bring you in the office
and show what we're working on)

We're FortyTwo, a stealth-mode well-funded startup in Mountain View, CA. We're
working on a consumer web product that will be released in the next 4-5
months. We started about 5 months ago, and are looking for engineers who can
hit the ground running and work with our existing team. We use Scala, Play!,
Akka and JavaScript. Check out our site for complete job descriptions, and to
learn a little about us: <http://www.42go.com/join_us.html>. Also, check out
our engineering blog to see about some of the problems we're working on:
<http://eng.42go.com/>

• Backend Engineer: Growing and scaling up FortyTwo’s backend. At this stage
of the company it means going all the way from building clusters of services,
optimizing concurrent processing, building data pipelines, working with
various types of databases and implementing devops automations. We are
building our systems on using technologies like Scala, Play, Akka, ZooKeeper
and Guice.

• Machine Learning / Information Retrieval Engineer: FortyTwo is dealing with
massive amounts of user events, analytics data, social graphs and web
documents. You will be asked to design and build a new breed of Machine
Learning and Information Retrieval systems that will be of large scale with
tight throughput and latency requirements.

• Frontend Engineer: Design and build high quality, modern consumer web user
experiences. Our front-end engineers should be comfortable working at all
levels of the development stack (database, server, browser).

• Software Engineer, Mobile: Design and build high quality, modern consumer
mobile user experiences. Define and implement APIs (library and network) for
mobile apps. Our mobile engineers should be comfortable working at all levels
of the development stack (storage, server, multiple mobile platforms).

<http://www.42go.com/join_us.html> or email us at towel@42go.com

------
grumps
Interactive Strategies is seeking a Full Stack .NET Developer in DC / DMV
area. Remote might be possible for exceptional proven candidates. No H1B -
Sorry.

We are 17 person full service web agency located in the heart of Washington,
DC.

We approach each project with a comprehensive strategy phase and then
determine the correct technology for the project. That often results in us
selecting Sitecore for the client's content management needs. For this
position, we are looking specifically for someone to assist on our .NET
ASP.MVC and Sitecore projects, and having production experience (jQuery, CSS,
markup) would also be quite helpful.

Requirements:

We don't care as much about years of experience as we do your talent and
passion. But here is the type background you should have:

-Deep experience with the .NET framework Sitecore CMS/DMS experience a huge plus

-Experience developing web applications using the Microsoft stack (MS SQL Server, IIS, .NET framework, ASP.NET, ADO.NET, C# or VB.NET)

-Experience in object-oriented programming Strong oral and written communication skills

-Web agency experience

-Ability to apply creative thinking to technology issues Curiosity to learn about new web technologies and approaches Experience in PHP, MySQL and open source frameworks a plus

Your Qualities:

-A team player with great communication and interpersonal skills

-Intellectually curious with innovative and creative problem-solving skills

-Well-organized and able to work under deadlines and multiple projects

-A highly motivated self-starter Able to work effectively with other developers, account management staff, and designers Someone who understands the importance of documentation, but can also figure things out on their own

Curious?

If this sounds like a place you would like to work, contact us at
programmer@interactivestrategies.com add the subject "Hacker News Post" or
checkout out the full listing
[http://www.interactivestrategies.com/netsitecore-web-
develop...](http://www.interactivestrategies.com/netsitecore-web-developer)

~~~
usea
Heads up, your link is broken; it got truncated.

~~~
grumps
Thanks!

------
rmorse
Austin, Texas. Full Time.

SpareFoot is the world’s largest, simplest and best marketplace for self-
storage. We also provide leading web marketing solutions for storage
operators. We're having a blast building our business, and we're growing
quickly.

At the top of our most wanted list: Experienced PHP Developers, My SQL DBA, UI
Developer, UI Designer, Application Developer, and Automation QA Engineer.

We are able to provide amazing perks: \- Competitive salary \- Fully paid
insurance for you and your family \- Stock options (we are early enough that
these are a big deal) \- Awesome workplace downtown with provided parking \-
Fully stocked kitchen and chef for free daily lunches \- Games like ping pong,
foosball and shuffleboard \- Work hard and play hard culture with frequent
social events (and cab vouchers to get home safely from said events) \- No
policy vacation policy - take the time you need as long as you do so
responsibly

However, we believe the best perk of all is a great team to work with. In
addition to being fun and awesome to be around, everyone on our engineering
team also happens to be incredibly talented. We are looking for the best, so
relocation and visas will be provided if necessary.

Check out our postings here: <http://www.sparefoot.com/jobs.html>

If you want to join our team of SpareFeet, please email rmorse@sparefoot.com
with a cover letter explaining which position you are perfect for and why.

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - Full-time - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb, a Max Levchin funded startup - featured on TechCrunch this year -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

Openings in the following areas:

    
    
      * Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - lead development on iPhone and Android
      * JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - full-stack or frontend
      * Search / Data Scientist - classification algorithms, 
          search, machine learning, NLP
    

Our mission is to change the way people search and interact with online
services, by connecting them together in a way that's more more usable,
efficient, and social (e.g., no more having ten browser tabs open to assemble
the information you need). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with
search, machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're still in stealth but raised funding from Max Levchin, Drew Houston
(Dropbox), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and
many others.

We're all engineers (MIT, Cornell, Microsoft, Zynga...) If you're looking to
get into an earlier stage startup that solves complex problems, then come find
out what we're up to. Our office is near AT&T Park.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com | <http://vurb.com/jobs>

------
jdrock
Austin, Texas <http://datafiniti1.theresumator.com/>

We're building the world's first search engine for data at Datafiniti. Work on
fascinating problems that involve working with billions of data points,
building intelligent agents, scaling out massive data collection, and more.

We have a small, close-knit team that enjoys working and hanging out together.
Sending an email to careers@datafiniti.net will go straight to me, the CEO &
founder.

------
ssc
Anywhere.

REMOTE; FULLTIME; H1B, E3, etc. are all possible! SSC Group LLC is hiring a
developer with Rails experience.

====>

We run adult entertainment websites. Our company is profitable and growing.
Some things we use every day and love: Linux, Git, GitHub, Vim, nginx,
Varnish, Unicorn, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Javascript/CoffeeScript, and
probably others. Experience with high-traffic web sites and TDD/BDD are
pluses.

====>

* We allow full time telecommuting. * We work normal hours. * * We pay for coworking/office space if you want it. * We have offices in Los Angeles if you want to work on-site. * We allow our developers to contribute to open source. * We get to pick our tools and technologies on new projects. * We take you to RailsConf if you want to go. * We pay competitively. * Our company owners are technical and understand how development works (refreshing!) * We have a Hubot in our Campfire.

====>

You should be fluent with Rails and know your way around a Linux server. You
should also be comfortable working with adult material.

* This role will work closely with our product manager in the EDT (UTC+10) time zone. We would prefer that you start work around 12-1pm PST. It works out even better if you are already live in Australia.

If you're interested, we want to hear from you! Drop us a line and show us one
of your projects, a GitHub/StackOverflow profile, or anything else you're
proud of.

jobs@sscgroupllc.com

------
glaugh
Statwing | Front End Engineer

Radically improving the UI for data analysis is the core challenge of our
company. As our first hire and only front-end specialist, you'll drive the
function and feel of our UI, creating entirely new ways of interacting with
data. You’ll meet weekly with the designer of the TiVo UI (an advisor of ours)
to sketch out solutions to extremely challenging usability problems, which
you'll then implement. You'll code in HTML, CSS/LESS, Ruby, and Coffeescript,
using Bootstrap, Backbone, Underscore, jQuery, and d3. And as the first hire,
you’ll earn significant equity and help shape our culture.

The ideal candidate: . Excited about taking responsibility and ownership over
big pieces of the product . Comfortable with UI and UX challenges. Graphic
design skills are a bonus (we currently have none). . Interested in data
analysis. . An extremely talented programmer, skilled with front end tools
like HTML, CSS, and Javascript/Coffeescript. . Familiarity with the other
tools listed above is a bonus. . Deeply concerned with system reliability,
code quality, and front end architecture. . Open to asking for help, taking
feedback, collaborating, and generally being a team player. . Humor. Has a
sense of it.

------
notmyname
San Francisco, CA

SwiftStack (<http://swiftstack.com/jobs/>) is hiring software developers at
all levels of experience.

Why Join SwiftStack?

You’ll work on a product that touches millions of people’s lives even if they
don’t know it. The number of businesses using OpenStack in general and Swift
in particular grows and grows, and it includes big names that make products
that are used by both your little brother and your grandmother. You’ll work on
a product that makes core OpenStack technology accessible to businesses of all
kinds.

You’ll get open-source experience in a big way. At SwiftStack, we’re committed
to strong participation in the OpenStack ecosystem in general and to
contribution to Swift in particular. You’ll be a contributor to one of the
most important Open Source projects currently active.

You’ll confront interesting problems every day. Writing a system like Swift
and building a software ecosystem to surround it is the road less traveled. We
aren’t writing yet another glorified CMS or social app or phone game. Whether
it’s figuring out better algorithms for data placement, confronting a firehose
of monitoring data, or determining how to integrate most flexibly with
customers’ systems, there are always new and unusual problems to solve.

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@swiftstack.com. Send us your github
profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website – whatever will best
display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines of text why you’re
interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in you. We’ll be back in
touch shortly to get the conversation started.

------
gpodio
Podio - Copenhagen, Denmark (Full Time)

Podio, now part of Citrix, is a collaborative work platform that is already
empowering hundreds of thousands of people to work the way they want to by
building their own apps, without any technical skills. See
<https://company.podio.com/> for more info.

We're hiring for several different roles, including:

\- QA Automation Engineer: As the first QA Engineer, you’ll be working on
build & test infrastructure, as well as maintain test automation for both web
clients and mobile devices.

\- Senior DevOps Engineer: Experience in building, deploying and operating
large scale systems. Tools of the trade: Chef, Ganglia, Munin, Nginx, MySQL,
Memcached, RabbitMQ, Celery, Redis, Cherrypy, Python, Rails.

\- Frontend Developer: Hands on experience in latest web browser technologies
(object-oriented JavaScript, HTML, CSS), MVC-frameworks (Rails, Backbone,
Angular or SpineJS) and automated integration testing (Cucumber, Selenium,
Capybara and PhantomJS).

Our ideal teammate:

* Will want this role to be a keypoint in his/her career. This is an opportunity to join a company and a product that is very innovative and where growth is accelerating.

* Has several years of industry experience; start-up experience is a plus.

* Has hands-on experience in at least some of the technologies we use.

* Enjoys working in a lean, agile, test-driven environment.

* Is passionate about technology and keeps on top of trends.

If you're interested feel free to get in touch.

------
olidb2
New York - Datadog <http://datadog.com>

We're a growing, well-funded startup. And we're hiring engineers for all
positions from back-end to ops to data visualization.

Think tens of billions of data points a day to stream, store, visualize and
analyze. We use Python, Numpy, Cython, D3, JS, Cassandra, Postgres, Redis,
Elasticsearch, and more...

Check our jobs out at <http://jobs.datadoghq.com>

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN

Scribd (online library of books and documents, top 100 website) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired FIVE full-time people and numerous interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including TWO this year already ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with: * Ruby on Rails (we're the #2
largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Scalability, search engines, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a zipline!).

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

Generally we're looking for full-time and intern hires (junior year or older)
who want to move to SF. H1B and relocation are no problem. We've still got
openings for internships this summer.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
pbiggar
CircleCI: SF or REMOTE fulltime (near pacific time), designers, frontend
engineers, backend engineers and patio11-style marketing engineers.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue (and funding!). Our
customers love us, because we move quickly and provide amazing support.
Everyone in the company talks to customers regularly.

We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do Continuous Deployment and
Customer Development.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and the cultures at .
SF-local employees have catered lunch every day.

The frontend is a fat javascript client, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
We have a lot of interesting design and data-visualization problems that need
to be solved, as well as A/B testing, landing page creation and funnel
optimization.

The backend is written in Clojure. Backend engineers should know Clojure or
another 'weird' language (Haskell, Scala, Scheme, etc), and/or Linux dev-ops
(C compilation model, make, packaging).

Contact us at jobs@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've done.

------
syrneus
Boston, MA and Portland, OR - Fulltime and Internships

Acquia is looking for great DevOps and Ops engineers to help us build and run
one of the largest PaaS platforms in the world. We run 6000+ servers on
Amazon's Cloud doing billions of pageviews every month.

Our platform is focused on delivering Drupal optimized PHP hosting but on the
backend we're using everything from Ruby and Python to Cassandra and Solr to
best serve our clients on a massive scale.

If one of the following sounds exciting to you shoot us a note: * Customizing
a LAMP stack to be able to power a site that can do a billion pageviews a
month * Using statsd and graphite to capture and make relevant us of data on
thousands of servers in the cloud * Using Puppet to manage the configurations
for thousands of machines across 6 different Amazon regions * Gathering
performance data on tens of billions of hits to be able to optimize every
layer of the stack

Acquia was recently named the fastest growing software company in America by
Inc magazine and the 8th fastest growing in any industry. We're one of
Amazon's largest customers and continue to double in size every year.

If you have great experience scaling the LAMP stack, building automated
toolchains to manage servers on AWS or open cloud stacks and if you have a
passion for working with some of the largest companies in the world or
managing thousands of servers then let us know.

Cloud Engineer position details are available here:
<https://www.acquia.com/careers/> Positions are also open for JavaEE
Architects, Drupal experts, Sysops and more.

Feel free to ping me or email to careers[at]acquia[dot]com for more details.

~~~
shanelja
It's really a shame because the only jobs which really interested me in any
way required US citizenship and security .

One thing I'm curious about is this: is 2 years of experience really the
lowest requirement for a junior developer? [1] It seems like if the applicant
had any more, they could hardly be counted as a "junior developer" and would
just be "a developer."

[1]
[http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8ad8dbd13986ffa101399dac92820b58&id=8acda1103d804d6a013d8993314f2fde)

------
aguynamedben
San Francisco / Portland, OR

Urban Airship has tons of engineering and other positions open:
<http://urbanairship.com/careers/>

We help mobile app owners manage their users. Customers drop our SDK into
their app (iOS, Android, Windows, etc.), then they can go to our elegant web
interface to send push notifications, setup triggered events, segment their
audience, create a pass/offer for Passbook, and more.

There are over 1 billion app installs with our SDK in it. Many customers are
huge brand name apps you would recognize (10M+ users each). That's a lot of
devices we push data to, and it's a lot of data coming back when devices phone
home (analytics data, location data, etc.). Our engineering targets for push
are 100,000 messages sent per second or more. It's interesting because a lot
of our traffic is outbound (us sending things to phones) as well as inbound
(phones calling back to us). It's kind of crazy, we have to make sure we don't
DDOS ourselves and our customers.

I work on Audience Segmentation. Customers can slice and dice who they want to
send to. We do a lot of GIS/location indexing, as well as indexing based on
the preferences and behavior of mobile users.

Our engineering roles are available in Portland or San Francisco, your choice.
We also have a Digital Wallet team in Palo Alto that is going hard at Passbook
and other digital wallet tools.

If you interested email me at ben (at) urbanairship (dot) com. It's fun!

-Ben

Back-end Stack: Java (modular/modern), Protocol Buffers, Kafka, HBase, Hadoop
(Mapr), some Cassandra. Front-end Stack: Python (Django), modern CSS/HTML,
JavaScript, cool map interfaces

------
jackery
Ask.com: DevOps / Tools Manager

Oakland, CA

About Us Join the #1 brand and top Web property focused on answering people’s
questions. At Ask.com, we’re building a next-generation Q&A service – spanning
both the Web and mobile devices -- that combines the power of search with
insight from real users. Our proprietary algorithms crawl the web for question
and answer pairs (400 million and growing), fueling one of the biggest Q&A
databases on the Web. This unique technology, combined with answers from real
users in our community, makes Ask.com the most comprehensive Q&A service
around. At Ask, we empower each individual to succeed, communicate their
ideas, and take action. When you work here, you know your contributions will
have a direct and immediate impact on the company. We are serious about
creating and maintaining a company culture that is both innovative and fun,
and we’re looking for great people to come join our team.

I'm looking for a manager who will spend his time both contributing and
building a team responsible for creating tools to automate technical
operations. We're doing some pretty cool stuff at a pretty large scale and
need someone with a unique familiarity with Linux administration and software
engineering to manage our current Devops engineers and grow the team's
responsibilities.

Salary and requirements are flexible.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ot6bXfwr&s=hn](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ot6bXfwr&s=hn)

I also have an Systems Architect role:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qXY9VfwJ&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qXY9VfwJ&s=hn&nl=1&su=fsY9Vfwe&page=Job%20Description&j=oaAfXfwG)

------
late2part
Sunnyvale, CA - or Anywhere in the World Full Time DevOps Engineer

Aruba Networks is hiring a full time DevOps engineer for making awesome
scalable online services.

Benefits:

* Startup Group within a mid-size company

* Stable, low stress company with a lot of growth potential

* Leading (but not too much bleeding) edge technologies

We are looking for:

Expertise in infrastructure and application development

* Passion for working with and improving technologies like AWS, Rackspace, Softlayer, Openstack, Chef, Postgres, Redis, Logstash, Graphite, others

* Our stack includes above plus Python, Celery, Flask, 0mq

* Mentat like focus on metrics, monitoring, logging and performance

* Enthusiasm for elegant simplicity and stability and resiliency (anti-fragility)

* Motivation, talent, and a desire to be rewarded for performance (with commensurate rewards)

* Integrate into a team of diverse, distributed team

If this sounds like a fun place to spend a few years, send us an email about
yourself to hn-jobs@arubanetworks.com. Please add a resume so we can see your
background. Bonus points for links to blog/twitter/github!

Formal job posting here:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5193638&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5193638&goback=%2Ebzo_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_%2Faruba*5networks&trk=NUS_CMPY_FOL-
jobt)

Thanks!

------
ZachTwoSigma
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

At our core, we're a technology company applying our talents to the domain of
finance. We've created a system that combines artificial intelligence and keen
human insight—a system that's constantly improving and advancing.

We're looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

zachary.weinstein@twosigma.com

<http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

------
kanny96
Cognii | Cambridge, MA | Full-time, Intern, Remote

Cognii is transforming the education through natural language processing
technologies. We are a young ed-tech startup creating a leading edge
assessment technology to provide automatic assessment of a student's essay-
type answers.

Think of MOOCs and how you can play a critical role in making it more
acceptable. You will work with the experienced team (Nuance) towards
developing the compelling products and services for our customers. If you feel
that automatically extracting the meaning from a few words is boring and want
the challenge of extracting the meaning from a paragraph, then Cognii would
love to talk to you!

We are looking for the following roles:

1\. NLP Research Engineer(s)

Background in following areas with a strong commitment to developing practical
applications : natural language understanding - syntactic and semantic
analysis - textual entailment and assessment - machine learning - large scale
data modeling - textual data generation and filtering - educational technology
experience is a plus

2\. Server Development Engineer

Experience with scalable web app server development and deployment - Server
design and configuration - API design - C/C++, Java, ruby, octave - Amazon AWS
EC2 - MySQL and NoSQL, - Git - Capistrano/Chef/Puppet - Load balance and
monitoring

3\. Front End Development Engineer

Design and development of front-ends for learning apps on different form
factors - Javascript, jQuery development - HTML5/CSS3 - iOS, Android
development a plus

Please send your CV or queries to jobs@cognii.com

<http://cognii.com>

------
nemesisj
Administrate (<http://www.getadministrate.com/>) Edinburgh, Scotland. Full
Time

We're looking for a full time developer from our fantastic offices at the
Edinburgh Tech Cube (<http://www.techcu.be>) with spectacular views of
Arthur's seat and the Meadows.

Remote work is fine after a "burn-in" period of a few months (we've got
engineers happily working from Spain and Brazil at the moment) but we like to
get to know the new folks in person first!

Detailed job description can be found on our about page
(<http://www.getadministrate.com/about>)

We're using a combination of technologies: Crufty old PHP (being refactored),
and newer PHP (Doctrine)

All new development is being done with: Python, SQL Alchemy, Flask, and
AngularJS using the Bootstrap UI framework

We're looking for smart people that get things done using the above techs.

If you're debating sending us your CV, we've hired two top devs from these
threads in the last 6 months, and we don't mind hiring people who have never
completed university or don't look great "on paper".

We're growing really quickly, have a small team, a challenging product that's
mission critical for our clients, and we're located in one of the most
beautiful cities in the world with remote workers across the Central Belt of
Scotland (and beyond).

If you're outside the EU, we can look into visa sponsorship in very special
cases, but this can be a long and difficult process, particularly for the UK.
Sorry.

Email me if interested, my name is John: jjp@getadministrate.com

------
kposehn
San Diego, CA

We are hiring an onboarding director for our company. Our need is for an
organized self-starter that is fairly technical to take over the onboarding
and project-direction for new customers of our platform. You'll also be
dealing with product development, learning how our infrastructure works and
coming up with ideas to increase customer happiness. We always hire with
upward mobility in mind; do a great job and we will make sure you benefit from
it.

We're a small startup of 4 people, well-funded and growing rapidly located in
downtown San Diego. Our software platform is in the ad-tech space, but we also
deal with hardware, large scale data processing and crap-tons of other
bleeding-edge tech. We have a flexible-time & vacation policy with fantastic
benefits (one hell of a cadillac health plan). Our two rules are: get shit
done and be here for the morning meeting each day.

This is a job that rewards people that can improvise and have a relentless
attitude towards quality. There is no frying pan in our business, only a fire
- but we give you a hell of a flameproof suit and reward accordingly for your
effort.

~~~
wcassis
Contact us at keith@appzorz.com for more information :)

------
pragone
New York - Full time or intern Rails devs Aidin's mission is to bring
transparency to the healthcare system and empower patients with data to make
more informed decisions on where they receive care. We're backed by the best
institutional investors in both consumer internet
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/aidin-seed-round/>. Aidin was born out of
Blueprint Health (3% acceptance rate), a Techstars affiliated healthcare IT
accelerator. We're surrounded by amazing talent as we currently reside in
Dogpatch Labs (<http://dogpatchlabs.com/>), a highly selective co-working
space housing the best startups in New York.

As a software engineer on a small team, you'll touch on every aspect of the
technology related to the company. It’s a broad job description and we’re
looking for someone who loves being part of a fast-paced, constantly evolving
work environment where your opinions and decisions will seriously affect our
technical direction. We’re looking for a technology generalist with interest
in specializing as necessary - It's more important that you love learning and
can adopt new languages/frameworks/APIs very quickly.

There are few companies poised to actually make an impact on people's lives,
but Aidin is one of them. Join a team of people committed to leave a lasting
impression on a part of healthcare that one day, we too will rely on. We
couldn't be any more excited about what we're doing, and so is the tech
community! [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-
ab...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-able-health-
companies-from-the-dc-to-vc-showcase/)

For more info email mike@myAidin.com, or feel free to contact me (info in
profile)

------
kevinpet
Wealthfront - full-time frontend and backend engineers Palo Alto, CA
(downtown)

Wealthfront is blending finance and consumer Internet to help individual
investors via an online service. Check out "Wealthfront and the Rise of the
Machines"
[http://www.investmentnews.com/article/20130322/BLOG02/130329...](http://www.investmentnews.com/article/20130322/BLOG02/130329975)

We are looking for self-driven software engineers who are passionate about
solving problems related to scalability, algorithms and user experience. Our
team comes from top schools and companies including Stanford, Google, Ning,
and LinkedIn. We're located in downtown Palo Alto within walking distance of
the train and Stanford. We use JVM languages (JRuby, Scala and Java) and have
an awesome service execution environment with 5-minute commit-to-production
cycle and embrace Agile, test-driven processes.

Full job descriptions: <https://www.wealthfront.com/jobs>

Direct hotline to jobs inbox: jobs@wealthfront.com (put Hacker News in the
subject so we know where it came from, please)

------
techscruggs
Austin TX, DevOps Engineer AcademicWorks helps students afford college with
the best scholarship management application on the market. We've helped
scholarship administrators across the country process millions of
applications, and have helped students get matched to financial assistance
they wouldn't have otherwised received.

We are a close-knit, pragmatic group. We have fun solving hard problems by
tackling them as a team, relying on open communication, and a consistent
willingness to pitch in. As a member of our team, you will be given ownership
over key projects and entrusted to lead them through to completion. The
contributions you make will have a real impact, and will be recognized by both
our customers and other team members.

We are growing. Fast. Many of our current challenges revolve around automating
the tools we use to continue to support our growth, both in number of
customers and products that we offer. As we grow, we want to continue
increasing our application's overall throughput and reliability. If helping
solve these challenges sounds like what you want to be doing, then we want to
talk to you.

You will be working on a modern technology stack and tasked with ensuring that
we continue to use the best tools for the job. Some highlights of our current
infrastructure are:

* Rails 3.2 with Ruby 1.9.3 * Hosted on Amazon Web Services * Chef 0.10 is used to manage over 100 servers and 150 PostgreSQL 9.1 databases * ElasticSearch evaluates tens of millions of data points * There are certainly other exciting technologies we use and we'd love to talk with you about them.

If these types of problems and technologies interest you, please contact us at
careers@academicworks.com . Experience in one or more of the technologies
mentioned is preferred. Passion (and a basic understanding of Linux) is
required.

------
illamint
New York, NY (Manhattan) - DevOps Engineer - Full Time, remote possible

What We Do: We're Voxy, a startup working on building a personalized, machine-
learning-driven English language learning experience for learners around the
globe. Users use our software (web, mobile) to learn English with resources
and activities tailored to their individual learning needs. We're building a
globally distributed architecture with endpoints in multiple AWS regions to
serve our customers around the globe. We are looking for an experienced SysOp
or Engineer to automate, monitor and tune our infrastructure. You will work as
a member of the engineering team to ensure our architecture is highly
available, fast, and easily expandable.

Who We Are Looking For: You'd be our first actual operations person,
responsible for our infrastructure. Definitely need to be a self-starter and
should be very comfortable deploying all kinds of apps (but our main one is
Python/Django with uwsgi) to Linux systems running on various cloud providers.

Job Details: Instrument logging, measurement and monitoring systems to
quantify performance and service availability. Work with engineering to build
systems that are more available, robust and efficient. Automate the following
areas: Configuration and package management with Chef Common tasks in a
scripting language of your choice (we <3 python) Deployment (we use Fabric)
Enhancements to our IRC bots to give them even more unreasonable amounts of
power Participate in pager duty for on-call response to production issues Care
and feeding of Linux servers in VPS environments inc. AWS

Why would you want to work here? We're building something cool in a very big
market with some very smart people (not just in engineering, either). You'll
have a lot of opportunity to grow.

Get in touch with me: wyatt at voxy dot com.

~~~
yupbank
so, how about the H1B?

------
bjornsing
Anyfi Networks (<http://www.anyfinetworks.com>) - Malmö, Sweden (H1B
equivalent can be arranged)

We are looking for embedded software engineers with C and Linux experience to
join our engineering team. You will work alongside some very capable engineers
to develop a 4G radio access technology with a disruptive price/performance
ratio (see <http://anyfi.net/documentation> for more info). If you’re up to it
you’ll also have the opportunity to travel the world and integrate the
software you’ve developed in Wi-Fi routers and residential gateways from
leading vendors.

Linux and C experience is a must. Internet Protocol and Wi-Fi driver
experience is nice to have. We would typically expect a candidate to have an
M.Sc. in Computer Science or equivalent and 2+ years working experience (but
talent and attitude is most important).

Please send you application to jobs@anyfinetworks.com. We're hackers so if you
want to impress us tell us about something you've built.

------
itsmeduncan
ShopKeep (<http://www.shopkeep.com>)

Full time in NYC, or starting after May 1 in SF

We're looking for engineers to come work with us on our iPad point of sale
system. iPad point of sale? That's just a cash register, right? Boring you
say? Hellz no.

We're working on an API-centric web application and a native iOS app. We have
a burgeoning data product and have started work on a payment gateway. We do
front-end and back-end and web and mobile and data and security. It's a
managed chaos of technologies. We work like horses, argue like lovers, and
play like children.

Most of the effort is in Ruby on Rails, Javascript, and Objective-C. Someone
with experience in JRuby would be an awesome addition.

Most of us are full stack, but we didn't start here that way. Right now, we
are especially in need of senior Ruby on Rails engineers, great front end
people, and another DevOps person. Find out more about us here[1]. Email alex
[at] shopkeep dot com for more information.

[1] - <http://www.shopkeep.com/about>

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA or Tipp City/Dayton, OH, USA

Sociable Labs is looking for a few more people to join us. Our product is
essentially smarter Facebook widgets that have been shown in case after case
to provide a measurable sales boost. Our customers love us.

I work on JS mostly, so I know more of story there: we have an awesome,
modular front-end app. Some of the technologies we work with include requirejs
& jam, handlebars templates, LESS CSS. We're also looking into a potential
switch from our home-grown base classes to backbone.js. We only support
browsers that have native JSON and localStorage (IE 8 and newer ;)

The business as a whole offers a fun, dynamic environment. We have a small,
tight-knit team where each engineer has a real say in what our product becomes
and how it's built. Your work is also somewhat self-directed, although we do
try to put our customer's needs first.

See <http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers/> or email nathan@<company site>.com
if you're curious.

------
slykat
Location: Boston, MA.

Company: Mobee (www.getmobee.com)

Stage: Just raised $1M of seed stage funding

Type: Full-time - unfortunately we aren't taking anyone remotely now

Obligatory TC article: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/backed-
by-1-1-million-in-fu...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/backed-
by-1-1-million-in-funding-mobee-launches-a-mobile-mystery-shopping-app-which-
rewards-customers-for-reviewing-businesses/)

We are looking for 1) Mobile Engineer 2) Head of Sales 3) Summer Interns

E-mail directly at saikat@getmobee.com

===================

 _About Us_

Mobee is a crowd-sourced mystery-shopping app that pays users to review
service quality at businesses. We provide the "voice of the customer" data to
businesses through our crowdsourced mobile app.

We are looking for smart, motivated, and scrappy individuals with strong
analytical and problem-solving skills. Our team is made of Google, MIT,
Berkeley, and SCVNGR alum. We've recently moved into an amazing multi-story
office space at the top of Old City Hall. Pay is competitive and significant
upside on equity side.

For the engineer role:

* 4+ years experience in mobile (ideally both iOS & Android but must have significant experience in Objective C)

* Comfortable building out our software dev processes (agile / scrum), QA, testing, etc.

* Experience on working on small development teams (our eng team is at 4)

Make sure to check us our app in the app store. This is a startup environment
so you should be prepared for hard work, self-discipline, nerf gun warfare,
and passionate but amazing discussions. We raised $1M from top angels & VCs
and are currently at 10 people.

------
makmanalp
Cambridge, MA - CustomMade (<http://www.custommade.com/>) INTERN, REMOTE
(possibly), H1B (possibly, I'm their first one!)

Full-time django / python dev, likely onsite, possible remote. Also looking
for frontend guys who know backbone / jquery et al. Boilerplate here:
<http://www.custommade.com/careers/>

We're a two-sided marketplace that does matchmaking between professional
artisans / craftsmen and buyers. You post your dreams, we find someone to make
it real. People come up with some crazy ideas like a custom made quidditch set
/ proposal ring: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-
pro...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-proposal/)

We're funded by Google Ventures and a ton of others:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-ventures> So paying you well is
not an issue.

We're right at the point where all the graphs are hockey-stick shaped and
we're breaking our own records every week. Of course, with that comes scaling
challenges. But it's all part of the fun.

We have a great team and a great environment that focuses on customers and
product development. I get to collaborate with product / UX / support people
day to day to build a product that meets a real business need, and makes
everyone happy. But when I just need to bang out some code, people leave me
alone.

You're a hacker / startup veteran who has pushed code to production
innumerable times, and doesn't cringe at the prospect of collaborating with a
team of non-techies daily. You know the modern web stack well, and specialize
in at least one part of it.

Get in touch with me at mali -at- custommade dotkom

------
committee
San Francisco, CA

<http://www.optimalsocial.com/>

Vision - Optimal, Inc. provides unparalleled audience data to help marketers
manage and optimize their social advertising campaigns, all in real-time.
Optimal was named the 9th fastest-growing, privately-held company in the San
Francisco Bay Area in 2011 by the San Francisco Business Times and PwC. We are
a Facebook Preferred Marketing Developer and are working closely with other
major social networks, but our vision is a more general one – to be the
numerati behind what it means to engage in a world where people are
voluntarily social and highly mobile.

Culture - We are growing very rapidly and occupy a unique position in the
social advertising ecosystem. Optimal is seeking top-caliber, motivated
individuals who view optimality as a way of being, whose curiosity embraces
both theory and practicality, and who are enthusiastic about applying their
talent to the future of social media: open graphs, real-time, big data, and
word-of-mouth at scale. Our culture is built around an intelligent and
professional look at the wider world of online and social media, but we are
also a group that doesn’t take ourselves too seriously. If you want to work
with smart people and change social marketing forever, come and join us!

We're currently seeking candidates for these positions (H1B welcome): Java
Engineer, Senior Java Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Cloud Ops Engineer, and
Python/Data Engineer.

We're also hiring for non-technical roles within Operations and Sales (i.e.
Account Managers, Analysts, and Business Development Directors).

Check it out and apply here! - <http://www.optimalsocial.com/careers/>

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out directly to me: derek AT
optimalsocial dot com.

~~~
ig1
I actually own the reverse of that domain (socialoptimal.com) which I
registered a few years back for a startup that never launched. If you guys
would be interested in that domain feel free to ping me.

------
benfwirtz
Unifyo | Cambridge or London, UK | Full-time

Unifyo is the next generation relationship management tool. It’s clever
technology is helping successful businesses to stay on top of their ever
growing number of customer and contact relationships in a social world.
Instead of company data being scattered across multiple applications and
employees wasting time on searching for the right pieces of customer info,
Unifyo provides instant access to unified customer profiles, without any
complex setup or integration work. Less time spent on searching, more time
spent on business.

We are adding two people to our team of 7:

1) Online Marketing / Growth hacking – responsible for user acquisition and
overall growth. If you have great communication skills, you love to experiment
with user acquisition techniques and you are into measuring what works and
what doesn't, then we'd love to hear from you.

2) Sales / Customer Success – convert users to paying customers. The likes of
Yammer and other "free to sign up" services didn't scale by simply cold-
calling companies, but by making sure that people and companies which did sign
up got the most out of their products, converted into paying customers and
made sure every employee is using their products. Little cold-calling but lots
of selling by making sure our users use Unifyo successfully - if that sounds
like a plan to you, get in touch.

We’re a small, fun team, with an emphasis on enjoying our work and learning.
We are a Seedcamp funded company (Europe's biggest startup accelerator), so
you'll have access to a huge mentor network. Getting involved will be a great
way to learn and gain loads of experience really really fast. We’ll also offer
a competitive salary and stock options so you can share in the company’s
success.

Contact me directly: ben@unifyo.com or check out <https://unifyo.com/jobs>

------
garysieling
Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell) - Wingspan Technology Full Time, Intern

We are hiring Software Engineers, DevOps, and DBAs at all levels, from fresh
meat to veteran architects. Our product domain is web-based enterprise
applications for regulated industries. We are growing rapidly and gaining
market share. We write web-based software that provides our clients with
powerful and intuitive tools to manage their documents.

Our engineering team is diverse and senior-heavy - we have a few startup
veterans, a Haskell guy, some people who like speaking at conferences and
meetups, and even some game developers. We used AJAX before it was called
AJAX. The engineering “managers” aren’t really managers - they’re the ones who
architected the products and lead their maintenance. Engineers in charge means
no red tape or other silly productivity barriers like at larger companies.

<http://www.wingspan.com/careers/> Contact - gsieling@wingspan.com

------
bentintent
Portland, OR - Devops and Rails developers

<http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs> \- jobs@kongregate.com

Kongregate is a browser based game site combining over 65,000 games with
achievements, high scores, chat, profiles, payments, and other community
features. Kongregate reaches 15 million players per month, who spend over 33
million hours on the site. We are a tight knit team of 40 people with a strong
startup culture, and a very independent subsidiary of GameStop, the largest
video game retailer in the world.

The majority of Kongregate’s revenue comes from our application platform for
virtual goods-based browser games. These range from the more immersive social
games to web-based MMOs and strategy games.

We practice iterative, test-driven development, work sustainable hours, and
offer competitive compensation. We have very low turnover. We have offices in
San Francisco and Portland, with engineering satellites in Denver and
Providence.

------
gavanwoolery
REMOTE Mobile Developer [US Citizens Only]

I am CTO @ Appstem Media (<http://www.appstem.com>); We are primarily based in
SF and San Diego but take remote workers from all over the US. We have grown
from 1 to 20 employees in 2 years (mostly fulltime, but several contractors).
We have made mobile applications for 50+ clients including Tesla, Ouya, Kaiser
Permanente, Enterprise, and others.

Benefits: - Good health / dental insurance - Above competitive income (for
typical remote pay) - Work from home - Choose your own hours - Unlimited sick
days, paid time off and holidays - Many perks (last year every employee got an
iPad, among other perks).

Requirements: - Android, iOS, and/or other mobile platform dev experience
(Sencha, Titanium, Parse, etc.) - US Citizenship - Can easily demonstrate past
experience (i.e. a portfolio, Github account, etc) Contact gavan@appstem.com
if interested, thanks!

[Repost From Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?]

~~~
wan23
Instead of US Citizenship, you probably mean "legally authorized to work in
the US".

~~~
ig1
I don't know if it's the case here, but some agencies do defence work and so
only hire people who they can get security clearance for.

------
pmjoyce
London, UK. Full time. Geckoboard

Ruby engineer needed to help architect, build, test and improve a young, fast
moving and market defining web application with all the challenges that come
with that.

You’ll be:

===========

\- Shipping code, solving interesting problems and making a difference

\- Working with an innovative web application and platform helping thousands
of businesses around the world

\- Working in a small fast moving team to shape the future development of the
application with input on key technical decisions

\- Working in one of London's hottest startups
([http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hott...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hottest-tech-companies))

Requirements:

=============

\- An ambitious and tenacious individual with a passion for hacking

\- Eager to join a fast growing, well funded startup on an upward trajectory

\- 1+ years’ experience with Rails (or similar advanced web framework).

\- 2+ years’ experience with a dynamically-typed, object-oriented language
(preferably Ruby or Python).

\- Knowledge of PostgreSQL or MySQL

\- Experience with at least one NoSQL datastore

\- Test driven development experience

\- Familiarity with DVCS (we use git).

\- Able to work in London full-time

Nice to have:

==============

\- Open source contributions

\- Backbone.js experience

\- Event driven programming experience

\- Keen on the startup world

Perks

======

\- Competitive Salary with equity options

\- Flexible working hours

\- Choose the equipment that’s right for you – desk, chair, computer… whatever
you need to do your job

\- Free drinks and snacks and team lunch every Friday

\- Take the holiday you need, we don’t count days

Application Process

====================

To find out more send us your C.V./Github or Stack Overflow portfolio and a
short description on why you’re perfect for the role to jobs@geckoboard.com

------
chomchom
Novoda / Central London & Berlin Senior Software developer. Full Time.
www.novoda.com

=======================================

You will be interested in working within small teams of developers within
either London or Berlin. We are all hackers. We love software development and
encourage it getting done really well. Although we specialise in Android, we
care about all technologies and the future of our industry. If you want a
challenge and want to work in the best possible company for the future of
Android development, lets chat.

We are looking for seasoned developers who likely have significant Android
experience but who definitely care about software craftsmanship.

First 6 months at one of our offices. Open to negotiations on working
situations after this time.

Novoda develop the world's most desirable Android software. Our clients are
typically venture capital funded tech startups who with our help realise an
amazing products for their very new services. We help them hit the ground
running and innovate with their services to the best of the platform's
ability. This means that Novoda see lots of project variations and we work
with lots of amazing interesting technologies! Far from being just about
phones, Novoda's believes Android's real future is Glasses, wearables,
Factories, Vending machines, Satellites and a world of future interconnected
devices.

We are very social :) We like to meetup and so we help run the London Android
meetup at least once a month: <http://www.meetup.com/android> We also run
London's Droidcon <http://www.droidcon.co.uk>

If you are interested please get in touch: <http://novoda.com/contact>

======================================= www.novoda.com
=======================================

------
apinstein
Atlanta - TourBuzz

2 Senior Web Developers -- front end, back end, architecture, etc.

Come work for us -- and bring a colleague with you!

TourBuzz empowers independent real estate photographers to achieve their goal
of delivering beautiful photography while running a successful business. Our
platform gives them all the tools they need from order taking and scheduling
to image processing, virtual tour hosting and image delivery to clients.

We are a polyglot shop -- everything from PHP, Ruby, Java, Javascript, Lua,
iOS/Obj-C, Flash/ActionScript, etc.

We are profitable, growing, and have great customers. We take a craftsman
approach to building software. If you like solving problems, working with
customers, and delivering beautiful code in a productive but fun atmosphere,
you'll probably like it here!

<http://tourbuzz.theresumator.com/apply> <http://www.tourbuzz.net>

------
mjames610
Praescient Analytics

FULLTIME in McLean, VA

Currently our engineers are working with Java, SQL Database Solutions and
other cloud based technologies. At Praescient, you will get to work with smart
people who are passionate about what they do. You won’t have to worry about
meetings, will have a great deal of autonomy, as well as great benefits
including 100% coverage on your medical, dental and vision insurance. Much of
our work within Homeland Defense is cleared and we will be happy to sponsor
you for a Top Secret security clearance.

This opportunity will allow you to make sense of big data in a way that will
help impact decisions made by key leaders in the national security realm. This
is a real chance to help shape your customers’ mission. Bottom line—your work
will be used and launched.

I’m looking forward to speaking with you and expanding on some of our work and
where we are headed in 2013.

Michael James Praescient Analytics MJames@praescientanalytics.com

------
krambs
Houston, TX. Full time.

Looking for a technical project manager for day-to-day ops (can be entry-level
if you are bright and gung-ho), as well as experienced machine learning and/or
ASP.NET MVC engineers.

Legal software startup - founders include Harvard Law graduate, Y Combinator
graduate, and former CIO of a publicly traded software company.

We've finished "version 1" of our litigation document review software, and
it's selling briskly. We are now moving on to the really exciting part:
"Predictive Coding", which will use AI/machine learning to predict how
documents should be classified (e.g., Is the document relevant? Is the
document privileged? Is the document confidential? etc.)

If you might not fit our job needs, but are in Houston (or want to be) and
otherwise awesome and excited to work at a startup, please don't hesitate to
shoot us an email.

jobs@csdisco.com <http://csdisco.com>

~~~
zbruhnke
I sold a company in the Litigation Support space, this industry is a lot of
fun and I can vouch for the idea. Don't know much about the product, but if
you've ever been enamored with litigation this would be a cool place to work

------
urgeio2
BERLIN/GERMANY, NODE.JS/JAVASCRIPT, FULL-TIME, LOCATED IN THE FACTORY NEXT TO
GOOGLE, SOUNDCLOUD & MOZILLA

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest standard of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking fun
+ we have Car2Go and Drive-Now (these are world's best smartphone-supported
car sharing systems with brand new cars at every corner, cheaper than owning a
car or riding a cab). In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care
system including health, unemployment and pension (when working as an
employee).

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin,
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird, Mozilla and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English! Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events, every week.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

=> <http://urge.io/jobs>

If you are doing Node.js or JS, apply today—we are looking for multiple
Node.js Software Engineers.

------
ews
Etsy is hiring software Engineers in Brooklyn and Remote. I believe we have
one of the best engineering culture in the world.

<https://www.etsy.com/careers/>

I manage the International Engineering group. If there are some
internationalization engineers please send me a message or reply here.

~~~
CiaranMcNulty
Can you explain how remote working would work out in the Engineering jobs?
They mostly seem to be Brooklyn based so how would you feel about applicants
from, for instance, London?

~~~
elbear
I'd like to know this as well. For example, is a lot of time overlap with NY
hours expected?

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for a DevOps and Front-end engineer:
<http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end. The team is
still small (~11 people), so you'll be able to make a large impact. We are
well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of Amsterdam.

------
restlessdesign
Vimeo – NY, NY and LA, CA

Check out all our jobs: <http://vimeo.com/jobs>

\- PHP Engineers (NY)

\- Sr Mobile Engineer (LA)

\- Site Reliability Engineer (NY)

\- MySQL DBA (NY)

\- Test Engineer (NY)

\- Web Designer (NY)

\- Security Engineer (NY)

\- Payments Engineer (NY)

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to email our Tech Recruiter, tyler at vimeo dot com.

~~~
dedosk
Remotes from Easter Europe are ok?

------
jordanlewis
NYC (Union Square) - Knewton. Full time.

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

Knewton is hiring software engineers, data scientists, content curators,
product managers, marketing managers, and more.

About Knewton: The world’s leading digital education products use Knewton to
improve learning outcomes.

The Knewton Adaptive Learning Platform analyzes data about the performance of
every student and similar students using Knewton-powered courses, as well as
the relevance of the educational content itself, in order to personalize the
experience for each student in real-time. Knewton creates tools that help
learning companies, universities, and other educational content providers make
personalized learning available to everyone worldwide. In 2012, Fast Company
named Knewton one of the world’s 50 Most Innovative Companies.

~~~
pflats
Is there someone I could contact for a quick question about the Academic
Content Expert position? Very interested.

------
okram
Aurelius (<http://thinkaurelius.com>) develops the Aurelius Graph Cluster (
Titan + Faunus + Fulgora ). We are looking for an expert in DevOps + Java
development. The type of person we need is one that knows how to deal with
deploying clusters, managing clusters, understanding Java issues and
optimizing code. Over time, the individual would help with codifying their
experience into a deployment/management tool that makes it easy for end-users
to work with Aurelius' technology. Our graph technology is within the Hadoop,
Cassandra, and HBase space. Thus, expertise in one or more of these areas is
desired.

We are a distributed team across the country and work from home completely
through online tools.

If this sounds interesting, please contact us at info[at]thinkaurelius.com.

~~~
espeed
For more on Titan, see Friday's HN post on the Titan 0.3 release....

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5462073>

------
DavidZhangToGo
INTERN @ NYC / Bangkok, Thailand - Eko

We are a startup developing enterprise applications that make it faster and
simpler for people to communicate.

What we need:

We’re looking for a few full stack dev interns for the summer, preferably 12
weeks, negotiable starting date. Our team is currently 4 strong, and you’ll be
helping us on every part of the product lifecycle, from concept to
implementation to release, and you’ll have a lot of autonomy in the work you
do.

We’re a NYC company but we are relocating our office to Bangkok, Thailand for
the summer. We'll fly all the interns there and cover all travel / housing /
visa expenses. Additionally, you’ll be receiving a very competitive stipend.

If you want an unique summer internship experience and love to travel (for
free), this internship is for you. Contact me directly at dzz0615@gmail.com
for more info.

P.S, Adequate ping pong skills required.

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies (<http://neosmart.net/> and <http://systemdiscs.com>)

Chicago (REMOTE)

Looking for business development and marketing specialist to help our small
but very profitable startup enter new markets and establish new connections
with large corporations, computer repair chains, resellers, and affiliates for
our very powerful and very popular system recovery and repair products and
utilities, as well as help in marketing to individual, retail customers
directly.

We have real products and real customers and are addressing a real need in the
marketplace - we just need your help to better present and expose our
software! Focus will be on both B2B and B2C markets, creativity is a must!
Email us at neosmart@neosmart.net

------
takrupp
Developer Auction - San Francisco - Full Time / Onsite only 2 Roles: Full
Stack Rails, Developer Advocate

Developer Auction is the talent market place. We make it easy and transparent
for top engineers to find top companies. We raised 2.7MM from places like GV,
Sierra, and NEA. Currently we have 7 developers, and looking to add an 8th.
Our stack is ruby of rails, but mostly just looking for good generalists that
can ship.

We are also looking for a Developer Advocate. Our marketplace is about people
as much as it is about technology, and we need a few friendly, organized folks
who like helping people through the marketplace. We have a junior and a senior
role, and will look at anyone coming from a technical background, technical
recruiting, internal HR, or growth hacking.

Email me at trent@developerauction.com

------
cedsav
Veer West / FormAssembly.com - FULL-TIME - REMOTE / H1B OK.

Web Developer We’re looking for a talented and passionate developer to help
improve and expand our web-based application, FormAssembly. The ideal
candidate can craft code that’s robust and easy to maintain, switch between
back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user experience in
mind at all times. You’ll work on our LAMP stack, as well as new projects with
a clean slate, for which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture,
and tools. You’ll work autonomously or with the team depending on the project,
and will get many opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your
coworkers.

UX Engineer Designing user interactions around web form building and data
collection is a real challenge. If you’ve ever had to fill out a form online
and cursed at your screen, you know what we’re trying to improve. We’re
looking for a front-end developer / user experience designer. You have the
technical skills (JavaScript, HTML, CSS) that allow you to imagine, design,
and implement new features. You pay attention to details, and you’re an
empathetic person, capable of evaluating your work with the eye of a typical
user.

Sys-Admin We’ve grown and we need a dedicated System Administrator to
maintain, monitor, and improve our high-availability infrastructure. You
should be familiar with the LAMP stack and software like nginx and memcache,
as well as monitoring and deployment tools. You’ll be responsible for
maintaining the highest security standards, improving and testing our disaster
recovery plan, recommending and implementing infrastructure upgrades, and
shaving off milliseconds after milliseconds from our application’s response
time.

\------ Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help
make data collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling
students to large corporations improving their business processes. We're
confortable working with remote workers and have sponsored successfully H1B
applicants in the past. more info: <http://www.veerwest.com/jobs>

~~~
masudiiuc
I am working with symfony Framework along with Backbone.JS for last 3 years. I
love to work as a remote employee. If you can offer me H1B then, i will be
pleased to accept that.

I checkout your requirements for "Web Developer" and i am very much
comfortable with the requirements. so can you please tell me, how i can
proceed with you?

------
sentinel
Paris, France - Viadeo

iOS developer, full time, we can help with H1B (equivalent for France) if
needed

We're looking for another iOS developer to join our mobile team at Viadeo, in
Paris.

About us:

You'll be working on making the Viadeo iOS application awesome, working
closely together with the 2 iOS devs: my colleague, Malik and myself, Andrei.
But also, you'll be working with the whole mobile team, composed of 13 other
cool, brilliant, motivated people: Android/BlackBerry devs, backend devs,
marketing, design, product people, one technical lead and a chief mobile
officer.

From a technological perspective, we work with Objective-C, the different iOS
frameworks, and we use Git/GitHub as our source code management system. We're
keen on working fast, in an agile/SCRUM manner. We're keeping the concept of
working like a "start-up within a start-up" and we're looking for another
developer to join us and help us build the next versions of the Viadeo app.

About you:

You should have some previous experience in working with iOS, know your way
around Core Data, be comfortable with Cocoa Touch (or at least be able to pick
up its different aspects), understand the MVC pattern and apply it as much as
possible in your projects. Speaking of which, it would be great if you have
something we can look at, either previous projects or previous code. It would
be awesome if you have a GitHub account. Also if you know and use Git.

Other than that, work well with others, be motivated and cool, cause you'll be
joining a cool and motivated team.

About Viadeo:

You'll be working in a fast-growing, competitive, international company, in
the field of professional social networking, which still has the spirit of a
start-up. Go to <http://corporate.viadeo.com/en/about-us/group-facts/> for
more info. Download our Viadeo iOS app
(<https://itunes.apple.com/za/app/viadeo/id379428410?mt=8>) to see how it
looks. Check out viadeo.com for our website.

Did I mention we get a cooked lunch served at the company cantine every day,
with a salad bar and Nutella chocolate cake desert (or fruit salad for the
health conscious)? Also, free drinks, coffee and tea.

Get in touch with me if you have more questions or are interested in this
position (also attach your CV): apatru [at] viadeoteam [dot] com

------
phinze
Instructure is hiring Software Engineers in Chicago, IL

<http://www.instructure.com/jobs>

Come help us prove that a focus on great, usable software can win the LMS
market.

We're not just building a better mousetrap; we are changing how teachers and
students interact, whether in small groups or with tens of thousands of
students in one course. Check out our online courses at <http://canvas.net>

We believe deeply in Free Software; our core product is published under
AGPLv3: <https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms>

Work at a place where you can know that with each problem you solve, you make
the lives of students and teachers just a little bit better.

------
zeedunk
Simple - Portland, OR & Remote - Fulltime

(Sorry, we can't do international candidates at this time)

Several open positions: <https://simple.com/careers/>

We're building a team of five backend engineers and five ops engineers
building the foundations for the best banking platform in the world. We've
built out a ton of great functionality and we're taking on another, even
larger set of challenges. You can come right in and begin building systems
that our customers will use every day of their lives.

The team is bright, pragmatic and serious about doing good engineering work.
If you care about metrics, continuous integration, security and reliability in
the systems you build you should come talk to us.

It's also the most fun I've had working anywhere, bar none.

------
ghn881
Hiring World Class Developer

Onsite in San Francisco or Remote

Email: devhiring@clearcareonline.com

Our company is looking for a world class Python/Django web developer to join
our team.

Our opportunity is particularly exciting because our product has B2B, B2C and
mobile modules. Moreover, almost everything we build today is a “first” in the
world and benefits our users' lives in very real, tangible ways. We are
venture backed by Voyager Capital, Harbor Pacific and Qualcomm Ventures which
means we have the resources to deliver a best-in-world solution to our
customers, we are growing very rapidly, and we are extending our widening our
leadership gap relative to our competitors.

We have a small development team and intend to keep it that way by hiring
really top talent that is capable of independently developing at all layers of
the stack (Python/Django, Postgres, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery), and of
independently producing new modules. We've found this enables us to move very
quickly.

We have really strong UI talent that creates our front-end interfaces, and
then you can take the UI work that is handed to you, make improvements, and
make it real!

QUALIFICATIONS To perform this job successfully, an individual must be able to
perform each essential duty satisfactorily. The requirements listed below are
representative of the knowledge, skill, and/or ability required. Reasonable
accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform
the essential functions.

EDUCATION and/or EXPERIENCE Bachelor’s degree or equivalent additional
experience. At least 8 years of professional web development experience. At
least 3 years of professional Django experience Experience at infrastructure
layer and ideally AWS preferred but not required. Strong in all levels of the
stack (Python/Django, Postgres, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery). Demonstrable
professional success independently producing customer-facing modules. Comfort
with and personal preference for agile development model.

Pays $130,000 - $160,000 / year based on experience

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of
positions

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project (<http://wordpress.org>) and work on a lot of other really cool
stuff including Gravatar and Akismet. Join us if you are passionate about
making the web a better place.

If you like solving interesting problems in different ways, are passionate
about giving people the platform to share their knowledge, views etc we would
loves to here from you :)

Head here to read more - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/>

------
mdmurray
San Francisco, CA -- full-time

Blurb is a creative publishing and marketing platform that unleashes the
creative genius inside everyone. Blurb’s platform makes it easy to design,
publish, market and sell professional-quality print and ebooks. Blurb’s
bookstore and online marketing tools enable customers to market and sell their
books, and keep 100% of their profit. Blurb’s social and community features
allow customers to create and share Blurb books across social channels with
ease.

We are looking for a strong web developer to join our 5 person web team. Our
stack includes: Ruby (Rails), Javascript (Ember.js, JQuery), PostgreSQL, Redis

<http://www.blurb.com/jobs/sr-software-engineer>

~~~
Cyranix
My wife and I made a great book of wedding photos for both sets of parents on
Blurb. Great experience on the site -- keep up the good work!

------
matslina
Spotify, New York, USA.

Software Engineer - Backend Infrastructure

Our engineering team is responsible for the infrastructure underlying
Spotify's music experience. We work on large scale distributed systems, from
handling a billion playlists to streaming music to millions of users with
subsecond latency in a fault-tolerant manner.

As an infrastructure engineer at Spotify, you will help us build, scale and
maintain these systems, all of which have a direct impact on the lives of our
users and the success of our business.

We are looking for candidates who share a passion for tackling complexity and
building platforms that can scale through multiple orders of magnitude.

<http://www.spotify.com/en/jobs/view/omlBWfwY/>

------
marciovm123
San Mateo, CA. REMOTE ok.

## Position: DevOps Engineer

At Doximity, we've grown to a team of over a dozen engineers that cover the
full stack. Until now, we've managed our environments and setup processes.
It's time for you to take on this role and push us further.

## About Us

Doximity’s mission is to help physicians become more productive and
successful. Physicians use Doximity to instantly connect with other healthcare
professionals, grow their practices and discover new professional
opportunities.

Doximity was launched by Jeff Tangney in 2010; Jeff previously founded and led
mobile healthcare pioneer Epocrates. Nearly 20% of US physicians have already
joined the network.

## Key Responsibilities

\- Involved in all aspects of maintaining the development, QA and production
infrastructure and services.

\- Ensure proper security, monitoring, alerting and reporting for the
infrastructure.

\- Hands on maintenance on our Ruby on Rails and Sinatra applications.

\- Collaborate closely with developers to resolve issues.

\- Troubleshoot issues across the whole stack – hardware, software and
network.

\- Document current and future procedures, configuration and policies.

\- Monitor and plan for capacity upgrades.

## Required Skills & Expertise

\- 5+ years of solid Linux/UNIX systems engineer/administrator experience.

\- Automation experience with tools such as Chef or Puppet and scripting
skills in Bash.

\- Experience deploying and managing MySQL or PostgreSQL databases.

\- Experience running infrastructure within Amazon Web Services.

\- Proficient in Ruby, experience in running apps built in Ruby on Rails and
Sinatra.

## Bonus points

\- Experience with Java based app servers.

\- Experience with distributed cache such as Redis or Memcached.

Interested? Contact info in my profile.

------
lknix
Big Data/Distributed Systems Software Engineer | Remote | Full time

AppMonsta collects massive amounts of data about mobile apps and turns it into
actionable metrics for a wide variety of business customers ranging from
investors to health care companies to startups. We really love data, building
distributed systems, and helping people understand complicated market dynamics
through our data.

We're looking for a distributed systems/big data software engineers to join
our distributed team. You'll take ownership of our crawl & data pipeline,
keeping them running with high uptime, scaling them up to handle load, and
adding new data sources and new features to help our customers make even
better decisions. Experience with distributed systems and/or big data is a
huge bonus - we're looking for people that have a good intuition about what
good architecture looks like, and who can grow into leadership roles.

Our current tech stack is mostly python, linux, aws (ec2, s3, & emr mostly),
mongodb, and redis. If you haven't worked with individual pieces of this
before it's fine - we like working with smart people that are comfortable
working in a distributed systems/big data/cloud environment. We're happy to
help you get up to speed with anything you haven't seen before. We practice
peer code review and continuous deployment on all our code and systems.

Our entire team works remotely. We're very flexible about where and when you
work, as long as you ship code, keep systems online, and are reachable by
other team members for part of the day. We stay in touch via a team chatroom
and weekly team video chats, with impromptu 1-on-1 video chats whenever
there's a detailed issue to discuss. To make this work, you'll need to be in a
compatible timezone (between PDT(UTC-08) and CET(UTC+1)), and be very fluent
writing and speaking english. Like getting out of the house to work? Ask about
our mobile internet subsidy:)

This is a full time, longterm opportunity. If this sounds exciting, please
send us your resume and a couple hundred lines of some code you've written
(preferably python), so we can get a sense for your coding style.

Contact: luka [at] appmonsta.com

------
luv2code
Richardson TX - Engineer For Test at Tradestation Technologies

We're looking for someone to come in and work our application over. The ideal
candidate will have a passion for quality software, and will be intimately
familiar with browser applications. They will be responsible for manual
testing, automated testing, maintaining and improving the CI process, and
helping out with development when needed.

This position is on a scrum team in a team room.

we use javascript, node, grunt, mocha, webstorm/intellij, git, teamcity, and
we're targeting chrome/firefox/IE 10+ (no legacy browser support).

pm me if interested.

we have some other open positions here:
<https://github.com/luv2code/OpenPositions>

------
sameersegal
Artoo (artoo.in) Bangalore, India

Hackers for Impact. Full Time

We are improving lives of nearly 7.5Million people by improving access to
finance and healthcare in India. We are replacing the cumbersome paper and
replacing it with digital intuitive interfaces that can be used in rural
India. We are helping companies understand their customers better and provide
customized products and services at extreme afforadability.

We need an experienced full stack (preferred), mobile or web engineer. We work
on the following stack: * Nodejs * CouchDB * Emberjs, D3js, CoffeeScript *
Android & TouchDB-Android

Please feel free to drop note on "What excites you about the work we do at
Artoo and what would you bring to the table?" to sameer@artoo.in

------
drags
SF - Rails/JS - HALF-TIME with benefits (or FULL-TIME)

I mentioned a couple months ago that we have a few engineers who work half-
time-ish (and do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some
positive feedback: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235860>

We're looking to hire a couple more engineers who are interested in being part
of a team but would prefer to work 24-40 hours per week instead of the usual
50+. If it sounds interesting let me know (ragalie@verbasoftware.com)

=========

About us:

The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba helps college
bookstores transform themselves so that they a) understand and embrace the
power of the nets, b) become agents of change in the textbook industry instead
of agents of reaction and c) continue to make a healthy profit.

About 300 colleges and universities use our applications to acquire low-cost
inventory and price textbooks competitively. Then millions of students visit
our white-labeled sites to transparently compare the bookstore's offers
against online competitors, and around 80% of students choose to buy from
their local bookstore.

We're looking for people familiar with Ruby, Rails, MySQL and JS who can help
us grow faster. We (thankfully) don't have too many scaling problems on the
technical side, but we have a ton of opportunities (product and partner-based)
that we could move on much faster with a few more hands on deck, and we're
always looking for ways to provide more control to our support team so they
can provide top-notch customer service.

The ideal person has strong Rails knowledge, solid testing practices, a good
head for architecture and knows enough JS to help out on front-end.

We're also looking for a part-time designer/front-end person! If you have good
taste and know HTML/CSS/SCSS inside-out, drop us a line.

And be sure to check out our website (<http://www.verbasoftware.com>) so you
can read all about our current products and hear people say nice things about
us. :)

------
delaneydj
New York, NY

Vine (part of Twitter)

We were acquired by Twitter and launched our standalone mobile video app in
January. The Vine app allows users to take and share 6 second video clips. As
our user base continues to grow rapidly we are looking for a few key engineers
to help keep us ahead of the curve. The team is small (10 currently) and works
out of our new office overlooking Union Square.

The jobs page lists all of the openings we currently have, but the two that we
are mainly focused on right now are an API Engineer and a DevOps engineer:
<https://vine.co/jobs>

Feel free to reach out with any questions - david (at) vineapp (dot) com

------
milkshakes
New York, NY - Full time.

Brightbox makes and operates an elegant and secure linux-based phone charging
station for restaurants, hotels, malls, gyms, and everywhere else people spend
time out. We're a young angel-backed company in the process of growing our
engineering team.

We're currently looking for an infrastructure engineer -- the role includes
internal tooling and devops responsibilities.

We offer competitive salaries, stock options, and healthcare.

See the full description here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/32373/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/32373/software-engineer-
infrastructure-brightbox)

------
jcbmllgn
List of job openings at the current TechStars Boston class:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1odZrdTEZ7zO6i3WpPwd9DHT6...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1odZrdTEZ7zO6i3WpPwd9DHT6FTCS-
JxLp4YAF3qIB9g/edit)

------
brianr
Rollbar (<https://rollbar.com>): San Francisco.

Looking for a senior backend engineer. You'll join our three-person team (all
of us code) and help shape the future of the product and company.

We're building tools to help developers solve problems faster, and our
customers love us. As back-end engineer, you'll own the reliability,
scalability, and performance of our systems. Rock-solid reliability is
required. Your hats will include devops, DBA, performance optimization, and
building new tools and systems.

If this sounds interesting, let's grab coffee or a beer. Email
brian@rollbar.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're a search engine for tickets and live events. Think "Kayak for
sports/music/theater tickets."

Android Developer -- Live event apps are where photo sharing apps were four
years ago. We're looking for someone to define the live event experience on
Android: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/>

Web Developer -- We primarily work with Javascript, Python and PHP. A bit of
Ruby too. More info here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

~~~
clarkbk
Also at SeatGeek:

Marketing Analyst – A numbers-oriented role for someone who can help us get
the word out about SeatGeek.

<http://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_analyst>

------
advinture
New York, Remote-friendly

Arc90

Front End Designer/Developer: <http://arc90.com/jobs/front-end-
designerdeveloper/>

Python Web Developer: <http://arc90.com/jobs/python-web-developer/>

Server-Side Java/JVM Developer: [http://arc90.com/jobs/server-side-web-
developer-with-java-sk...](http://arc90.com/jobs/server-side-web-developer-
with-java-skills-and-interest-in-clojure-c-or-python/)

More info: <http://arc90.com/jobs/>

------
swombat
We still have 2 client manager and 1 sales position open at GrantTree (London,
UK):

[http://blog.granttree.co.uk/post/45842335082/join-us-at-
gran...](http://blog.granttree.co.uk/post/45842335082/join-us-at-granttree)

[http://blog.granttree.co.uk/post/38246842231/join-
granttrees...](http://blog.granttree.co.uk/post/38246842231/join-granttrees-
sales-team)

PS: Some lengthy discussion about the company's culture of transparency here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5428016>

------
bensummers
ONEIS | London, UK | Full-time, work from home welcomed

We're a small and ambitious team, seeking a generalist developer with
expertise in building web applications.

Our company is funded solely from income from our clients. So perhaps this is
a role for someone who wants the freedom to do things right and the potential
for the job to grow in whatever way they want, but avoid some of the
uncertainty of an investor-funded startup.

Full details: <http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs>

The email address there goes directly to me; feel free to ask questions
informally.

------
far33d
Boston, MA

RunKeeper - <http://runkeeper.com>

RunKeeper is the premier GPS fitness tracking app for iOS and Android and a
17m user strong community of active people. We see a vision of the future
where your phone, along with other sensor technology, becomes a personal
trainer in your pocket. With our platform, users can integrate data from over
100 other partner apps.

We are hiring in Engineering, but will also consider really strong product
managers and data science folks.

Bonus: you will get healthier working here.

Contact me directly (username @ gmail)

------
modikai
London, United Kingdom - full-time

DrEd: Senior web app developer

DrEd is a funded healthcare startup building the leading online doctor service
in Europe. Our patients complete online assessments or engage in real-time
video consultations with real doctors. The result is either mail order
delivery of medication or a paper prescription that can be reimbursed at local
pharmacies.

We're looking for talented web developers with a backend focus. You may be a
senior developer who can head the technical team and act as system architect,
or a middleweight developer with more interest in coding and less in leading a
team. Either way you'll be comfortable with the LAMP stack, can work with
HTML, CSS, JS, & PHP, understand MVC, and can cope with the idea of turning
legacy code into something testable/maintainable.

It's a great company made up of people who care about their jobs and actually
listen to/involve the technical members. There are no marketers standing over
you with bullwhips & chairs demanding the impossible and no mushroom
management. There is good coffee, a nice office, an openness to new ideas, and
a strong work/life balance.

For more details & to apply, there's a more traditional job advert on Stack
Overflow: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30634/healthcare-
start...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30634/healthcare-startup-
seeking-web-app-developer-dred-com?a=Ac0JAxq&searchTerm=dred)

------
renardwilliams4
San Francisco, CA - full-time and intern; cloud, rails and scala engineers; US
only

We're a stealth startup in the private PaaS space. We provide secure,
certified PaaS services to government contractors and large businesses. Less
glamorous work but we're creating a nitch for specialized services. No public
website for now (which is intern part of the job we're looking to fill)

We have two types of jobs we're looking for qualified people to fill. Cloud
and security engineers \- a few years successfully scaling systems \-
experience with scala \- experience moving legacy code over to new platforms
\- especially experience with legacy cobol and ada \- occasional travel to an
East Oregon data center might be required \- you don't need all of these...
but we really would like you to be willing to learn deal with cobol

Rails and scala interns with the possibility of further work \- experience
setting up new websites \- setting up the customer interfaces, backend
processing (can you do simple analytics?) \- make our website pretty looking
\- be willing to learn how to scale things \- very familiar with Linux systems
but be able to talk to clients who range from fellow engineers to people who
think their OS is called HP.

We offer a competitive salary, paid time off, 401K and medical benefits for
both. Internships, and we use that word lightly, can last over the summer to 6
months (COOP)

Email me at renardwilliams42 \at\ gmail.com. Include a short background and a
list of your relevant (github) projects that show your abilities.

------
feldmanr
Jersey City, NJ (Exchange Place, 4 min from NYC)

Quidsi, Inc., a subsidiary of Amazon, is one of the fastest-growing e-commerce
retailers in the world. We own and operate nine retail sites, selling
everything from baby needs (Diapers.com) to pet foods (Wag.com) to green and
organic goods (Vine.com).

This position is for a mobile software development engineer looking to build
and deliver impressive iPhone, iPad and Android experiences.

Growing mobile engagement is a core strategic goal for the company and mobile
is its fastest growing channel. You will be part of the small but dangerous
Quidsi Mobile team, owners of all of Quidsi’s iPhone, iPad, and Android apps.
We also manage the mobile-optimized versions of our main sites.

Contact me or see the postings below.

iOS Jr. & Sr.:
[http://www.quidsi.com/Careers/ResultiCims.qs?searchKeyword=....](http://www.quidsi.com/Careers/ResultiCims.qs?searchKeyword=.tch1.&searchLocation=&searchCategory=&title=TECHNOLOGY)

[http://www.quidsi.com/Careers/ResultiCims.qs?searchKeyword=....](http://www.quidsi.com/Careers/ResultiCims.qs?searchKeyword=.tch1.&searchLocation=&searchCategory=&title=TECHNOLOGY)

Android:
[http://www.quidsi.com/Careers/ResultiCims.qs?searchKeyword=....](http://www.quidsi.com/Careers/ResultiCims.qs?searchKeyword=.tch1.&searchLocation=&searchCategory=&title=TECHNOLOGY)

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others).

Check out our tech blog at <http://blog.delphix.com>. News coverage:
[http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-
ho...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-hot-startups-
the-next-tech-boom-209026?page=0,2)

------
grayb
Indianapolis, Indiana

Web Application Developer
[http://www.imamuseum.org/sites/default/files/attachments/Job...](http://www.imamuseum.org/sites/default/files/attachments/Job%20Openings%202013.pdf)

The Indianapolis Museum of Art (IMA) seeks a talented Software/Web Application
Developer to work as part of the IMAlab - a collaborative creative team in
order to implement innovative web-based software applications.

<http://www.imamuseum.org/about/ima-lab>

------
VSerge
PARIS, FRANCE - Pretty Simple - <http://www.prettysimplegames.com>

iOS devs, Flash devs, Game Designers, and Game Artists

We're a team of 40 people, we’re growing fast, and we need talented people to
join us in Paris, France. Without ads, our Facebook game Criminal Case has
shot past 3M DAUs in only 3 months. We work hard on making quality original
games, at scale, and we’re gamers at heart! If this resonates with you, get in
touch on jobs@prettysimplegames.com

------
kleeque
DISQUS (<http://www.disqus.com/jobs>) in downtown SF is looking for Data
Infrastructure, Site Reliability, Core Javascript, Infrastructure, and Full-
stack experts.

Help build and scale one of the largest Django web apps in the world.

 _Engineering team of 15_ Market salaries and equity * Health, Dental, Vision,
401k, Life, FSA * Convenient SOMA office with Zen room, couches, hammocks,
games, snacks, catered lunch, & beer * In-office massages & yoga

------
ak223
If you have a familiarity with data science, there are many companies looking
for people with experience in this field to build out their teams. I went to a
meeting of data science professionals recently and they outlined some of what
they're looking for, and I made a board on it if you'd like to look at it.
[http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/the-hive-a-b-testing-
inf...](http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/the-hive-a-b-testing-information-
session/)

------
cmurphycode
Software Engineers in Boston area (Waltham, MA)

Actifio (<http://www.actifio.com>) is looking for software engineers. Actifio
is radically simple copy data management. We've invented some really cool
technology to do things no other system can, and we're dead easy to use. This
is not your mother's enterprise software!

Actifio has been invested in by top VC firms (one of the very few East Coast
companies in Andreessen Horowitz's portfolio) and is growing super fast.
Recently, we closed a 50 million dollar round of funding.

We're always looking for smart engineers in every team, but since I'm on the
deduplication team, I'll have to pitch you on that :) Briefly, our other teams
include Java, C++, and Adobe Air, and work on things like VMware interaction,
snapshot management, scheduling, databases, etc.

As for the dedup team: we write in C, and use Python for debugging and support
scripts. Dedup seems like an easy problem to solve, because it's so
conceptually simple: split the data up into blocks and make sure you only
store one of each. But at scale, it becomes a whole different animal. When
you've got 128TB of 4KB blocks, you have 32 billion unique blocks of data to
manage. Making our dedup ingest, restore, and garbage collect fast is a great
challenge, especially with "only" 128 GB of RAM.

If you'd like to chat about a job opportunity (in dedup or otherwise!), I'm at
chris.murphy@actifio.com. Since I'm an engineer, I'm not going to type a list
of silly requirements. Just send me a resume and whatever else you think I'd
like to know.

------
speleding
Amsterdam -- Full time -- Full stack developer, Rails/JS focus --
SuperSaaS.com

SuperSaaS develops the highly successful online scheduling website
www.supersaas.(com|de|fr|it|jp|nl|\w\w).

Scheduling is a hard problem: To determine the space available for an
appointment you need to take into account opening hours, existing
appointments, holidays, availability of linked resources such as treatment
rooms, and about ten other things. Now do that for every page view and API
call and in such a way that it can scale to thousands of clients. And this
needs to be presented in a way the user understands in 25 different languages
(including right-to-left), multiple currencies, multiple time zones and needs
to look good on a variety of devices.

As can be expected in a nascent billion dollar market there are many
competitors, but unlike many other markets the usability and the quality of
the algorithms make a big difference to business success. This means a great
programmer can get the respect he deserves here: Above average salary, equity
options, pick your own equipment, extremely flexible working hours. SuperSaaS
is still tiny but has been consistently profitable since going live 5 years
ago, while enjoying triple digit growth rates.

Interested? Find the link to monsterboard in the About Us section of our site
or e-mail hr@supersaas.com.

------
markhelo
Wello: SF or REMOTE fulltime (near pacific time)

At Wello (<https://www.wello.com>), we are rethinking how people get fit. Gyms
do not work for 89% of Americans, but yet they are a $21B industry thanks to
recurring fees. We are trying to change that by bringing the Gym to your home
over live video and thus eliminating waste. If the country gets a little more
fitter using our platform, thats all the more good.

We want you to come help us engineer this transition. We are doing what
AirBnb, Uber and others did with excess capacity in their markets to fitness
professional market.

Our customers love us. Every 2 out of 3 users who works out with one of our
trainers comes back for more. We just recently launched Group workouts. We
just graduated from Rock Health and have some great investors who get
marketplaces like us. We make money when users pay to workout with a trainer.
And our prices are a fraction of the gym costs thanks to efficiencies we
provide.

We use our own platform to keep ourselves healthy. No one has yet got a six-
pack but we could probably all run long distances comfortably. We are a small
team, so your impact and influence on our culture will be huge. Almost all of
us have worked at other companies before so while we dont have nerf guns, we
still know how to have fun.

Our technical stack is Python/Django and MySQL. We also use Fabric, NGinx,
Apache, Celery, Redis and RabbitMQ. We also use services like CircleCI,
Optimizely, MixPanel, SegmentIO and Asana for getting things done.

Contact us at dev@wello.co.

------
cce_
Boston, MA & Providence, RI -- Full time & interns AppNeta (formerly
Tracelytics) <http://dev.appneta.com>

We work on elegantly answering questions about performance that web developers
face each day. We ship instrumentation extensions for a growing list of web
servers and application languages (Python, Ruby, Java, PHP, Apache, Nginx,
Lighttpd, etc) that follow & monitor web requests as they are forwarded
between processes and servers.

We sit atop mountains of data and strive to provide intelligent, actionable
insights for our customers about the performance of their app's code &
servers. Processing & visualizing it all (at scale) is a big challenge, and
we’re looking for talented engineers to help us.

Our current (and growing) "big data" stack consists of have a data faucet and
processing pipeline that does a ton of writes (Python, Cassandra, Hadoop,
MySQL, Celery, C/C++, etc), a web backend that does a comparably lower number
of reads (Python), and an elegant, powerful interface (Backbone, D3, jQuery).
We also use TBone, a Backbone library that we open-sourced that automagically
manages data dependencies for you: <http://tbonejs.org>

We're a small team backed by a strong, growing company that is investing
heavily in our product's future. Our work is distributed, agile, and test-
driven. We're based in Boston, MA, with an office in Providence, RI. If you're
interested drop me a line at cce@appneta.com or visit
<http://dev.appneta.com>! Thanks!

------
cstigler
San Francisco, CA - full-time or intern JavaScript devs

Zaption (www.zaption.com) is a web platform to help teachers create
interactive video lessons.

We just raised seed funding and we're hiring for our first employees! If
you're interested in education, a master of JavaScript (we run a Node/Mongo
stack), and want to take on a big role in a small company, this is right up
your alley.

Learn more at <http://www.zaption.com/jobs> and apply by emailing
jobs@zaption.com

------
jrtipton
Lathrop, CA; Full time, remote okay; some travel

(Posting for someone else -- please see the contact info at the end. Thank
you!)

Power Automation Systems (PAS) builds large scale customized material handling
systems, which is a fancy way of saying highly automatic warehouses. Think
"reinventing the way things are done in an industry where everything was
'solved' already" and you're on the right track. PAS is looking for a skilled
automation engineer.

The automation engineer (AE) will design, develop, configure, and implement
complex control strategies and applications & integrate them with existing
systems at our customer’s facilities. The AE reports to the Director of
Automation, which is to say the person would have a high degree of
responsibility.

We're especially looking for someone who knows how to communicate and build a
team. If you're experienced at coaching and mentoring, that's a huge plus too.
Since we help customers all over the world, there will be some travel
involved.

If you are interested in making things move -- and are familiar with databases
like SQL Server; experienced with PLC; field IO devices; and ERP or WMS --
please get in touch with us.

This is an extremely interesting industry in which the right software leader
could really a lasting change for the better.

Contact mike.terrill@pas-us.com for more. We're looking forward to it.

------
creature
DrEd: Senior web app developer London, United Kingdom

DrEd is a funded healthcare startup building the leading online doctor service
in Europe. Our patients complete online assessments or engage in real-time
video consultations with real doctors. The result is either mail order
delivery of medication or a paper prescription that can be reimbursed at local
pharmacies.

We're looking for a talented senior web developer with a backend focus.
Someone who can head the technical team and act as system architectYou'll be
comfortable with the LAMP stack, can work with HTML, CSS, JS, & PHP,
understand MVC, and can cope with the idea of turning legacy code into
something testable/maintainable.

It's a great company made up of people who care about their jobs and actually
listen to/involve the technical members. There are no marketers standing over
you with bullwhips & chairs demanding the impossible and no mushroom
management. There is good coffee, a nice office, an openness to new ideas, and
a strong work/life balance.

For more details & to apply, there's a more traditional job advert on Stack
Overflow: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30634/healthcare-
start...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30634/healthcare-startup-
seeking-web-app-developer-dred-com)

------
bkwok
San Francisco, CA FULL-TIME: product designer, UI designer, generalist
software engineers, product manager, community & content manager.

Wanelo (<http://www.wanelo.com>) is an online community for the world's
shopping.

We have 6 million users who have saved 5 million products around 700 million
times!

We're a team of 15 people, 10 of which are engineers and 1 is a designer.
That's 600,000 users per engineer!

\------

Learn about what Wanelo is here: <http://www.wanelo.com/thestory>

Learn about the challenges we've tackled in building Wanelo here:
<http://building.wanelo.com/>

\------

Product Designer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ozriXfwZ&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=ozriXfwZ&s=Hacker_News)

Generalist Software Engineer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=obriXfwB&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=obriXfwB&s=Hacker_News)

Product Manager:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9CjXfwL&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9CjXfwL&s=Hacker_News)

Community & Content Manager:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=okriXfwK&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=okriXfwK&s=Hacker_News)

For the UI Designer role, email barry@wanelo.com for more information.

------
dnicholson
REMOTE Successful business owners seeking a full-time Rails developer with
strong back-end coding and testing skills to join our development team for a
new business venture.

We are looking for someone who: \- Has experience building and deploying
production applications in Rails 3. \- Confidently embraces unit testing and
integration testing in daily work. \- Considers application architecture and
refactors regularly to that end.

You might be the right fit if: \- You Love Ruby and have significant
experience with Rails. \- You know your way around RSpec and/or MiniTest, and
can converse knowledgeably on the pros/cons of TDD. \- You've heard of Turnip
and Spinach and know how they differ from Cucumber. \- You're not afraid to
write raw SQL. \- You can explain HABTM vs HMT. \- You're comfortable with
git, branches, merges, etc. \- You know your way around a Linux server, and
have a notion of how you might deploy a Rails application from start to finish
without using Heroku. \- You understand that "skinny controllers, fat models"
is only a partial solution, and you can name several ways to keep a growing
Rails application object-oriented while preventing the models from becoming
jumbled bags of methods. \- You understand the concept of writing some unit
tests without Rails as a dependency. \- You've at least thought about ways to
treat Rails as the delivery mechanism rather than as the application, and you
are open to exploring this further.

We are open to flexible work arrangements and you will be part of a team that
includes a designer, a front-end developer and another Rails expert. If you
would like to learn more about the opportunity please send an email to
diananicholson@mac.com.

------
azanar
Pocket Change - San Francisco (SoMA)

We are creating a universal loyalty currency, akin to AmEx points, that users
can spend on virtual and physical goods. We are growing rapidly, and have
around 3 million active users each day across around 500 mobile applications.

We have been actively targeting the Android mobile market, and just recently
released our SDK for iOS. We are in need of the most help from a couple of
talented engineers to help maintain and extend these SDKs.

If you are more interested in either front or backend web development, or more
of a generalist, we are definitely interested in talking to you as well.

You'd be joining a small but very talented and tight-knit team of developers
working at all levels of the stack, from postgres up through rails and into
the platforms I mentioned above. From my own personal experience so far, the
environment here is amazingly hacker-friendly. You will be able to ship code
early and often with zero red tape, be given a very large amount of autonomy,
and feel your impact on the company every day.

Feel free to visit our jobs page to learn more:
<https://pocketchange.com/jobs>

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, contact me at
ed@pocketchange.com and I'll be happy to answer any of your questions.

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC and SF

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond. Our mission is to make
invention accessible.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We've got a brand new, fully custom office
space in Chelsea (and currently working on a new one in SF). Oh and we also
had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year. VC backed by Andreessen
Horowitz and Kleiner Perkins among others.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end, back end and mobile
developers. Designers too.

More details here: <http://www.quirky.com/about/careers> If interested, shoot
me an email greg at quirky dot com.

Relocation is definitely available for well qualified candidates (I moved from
SF to NYC to work here!)

------
revertts
Seattle, WA - Full time

AWS Route 53 and Cloudfront

Our projects include massively scalable distributed systems that provide
inexpensive, reliable, global distribution. This is an opportunity to join a
world class team that is at the forefront of creating the next major computing
platform.

Our service improves the performance, scalability, and reliability of our
customer’s services. With tens of thousands of customers and over two-dozen
edge locations worldwide, we operate at a global scale. As a member of the AWS
team you will help create a system that will set the pattern for a generation
to come.

You should be somebody who enjoys working on systems software, is customer-
centric, and feels strongly not only about building good software but also
about running that software in the real world. You must enjoy a close-knit
team environment of shared responsibility.

Ideal candidates will have strong distributed systems and web services design
and implementation experience. You should have a thorough understanding of
Internet protocols such as HTTP, DNS, and TCP and experience implementing
servers using Java in a Linux/Unix environment. This is a great opportunity to
not only improve our understanding of Internet topology, but also shape it as
well.

If you're interested, you can email route53-jobs@amazon.com

------
jcberk
edo Interactive (<http://www.edointeractive.com/>) in Chicago and Nashville.
Full time & possibly intern.

<http://edo.theresumator.com/> lists open positions.

Focused on hiring:

    
    
      * data analysts (junior and more senior)
      * software & QA engineers
      * junior ad operations person (QA Operations Associate)
    

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 140 banks and three
of the top six card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we take
the hassle out of deals.

Our data analysts are building our reporting/insights/modeling infrastructure
as fast as we can. We currently spend our time in SQL, Excel, R, and Pentaho
reporting - new tools welcome.

From an engineering perspective, we value well-designed, test-driven, service-
oriented code. We're looking for people who can act decisively on the
challenges they're tackling. Our process is small-a agile; we value both
usability and technical design, and technical itches do get scratched here. If
you have problem solving skills and an interest in working with rich data,
we'd love to hear from you.

We use Java, Grails, and JavaScript; Postgres and Hadoop; DevOps and automated
testing.

Apply at the website above or email michael.doran at edointeractive.com - say
you came from HN. Happy to answer questions at jennifer.berk at
edointeractive.com .

~~~
milanello1
I'm guessing no H1B?

Argh, so many data analyst positions too! :(

------
Ovid
Amsterdam, Netherlands. Work permit and relocation assistance provided.

Looking for UX designers, front-end and back-end developers.

UX designer: use Photoshop, Gimp, or whatever makes your socks roll up and
down and you know how to make Web and/or mobile applications work for
customers. Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS also needed.

Front-end developer: you can make Web sites do exactly what you want them to
do, regardless of the browser or operating system the web site is running on.
Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS required.

Back-end developers: you know what it takes to power the back-end of large web
sites. You understand scalability issues and can explain the difference
between an inner and outer join. You know what O(log N) is and why it's
important. Your programming language history isn't important because you're
good enough to learn a new language if needed.

All positions: not looking for rock stars. Looking for competent technical
talent who are willing to move to Europe (unless you're already here). We have
many expats working here and we'll even help pay for Dutch lessons, if you
want them.

We also like people who understand business because you'll be expected to make
many of your own decisions without having to ask permission from management
for every little thing that you do. You will have the power to get stuff done,
work with a great bunch of people and be able to spend your five weeks of
vacation time cruising across Europe and discovering why Amsterdam is such a
beautiful city.

<http://www.overseas-exile.com/p/jobs.html>

------
xtracto
Guadalajara, Mexico (Ooyala: <http://www.ooyala.com/> ). We are looking for a
full time Staff Software Engineer. This is someone with 8+ years (i.e., lots
of) of experience in the software development playground. We are looking for
someone who has managed teams and has knowledge of high availability and
distributed systems.

\- Excellent programming skills -- experience with Ruby, Scala, Storm,
Javascript, Java or C++ \- Experience with Hadoop, Cassandra, and high
availability systems is a strong plus \- 8+ years of experience building large
scale high performance distributed systems

If you think you have what it takes to work in a Silicon Valley company
(Ooyala is based in Mountain View, California) but want to live in Mexico then
Ooyala is the perfect bet.

We offer free food 24h, catering service for lunch. Fun stuff to do (including
xbox, wii, ping pong table, and some nerf guns). We also offer the opportunity
to work with some of the top developers in Silicon Valley.

Oh, and the salary is also pretty good compared to Mexican standards. Contact
me for more questions or see: <http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers> for more
information and to apply!

------
davidkopf101
Remind101 - San Francisco, CA - full-time, Ruby and iOS

Remind101 is building a powerful mobile communication platform that is already
used by millions of teachers, students and parents and growing massively each
week. We think one of the greatest ways to impact education is to improve how
teachers, students and parents interact, communicate and share and are on our
way to become the de-facto platform that enables a more useful model for
education worldwide.

We are looking for: People who code for fun and want to work on a large scale
web application. As backend engineer number three, maintain our streak of
pushing production code on day one!

Tech environment: Rails backend, which supports our web app, native iOS and
Android clients and processes millions of background jobs/day (we use sidekiq
with redis).

Work environment: Our office is located in SOMA, a large work/live loft with a
foosball table. Once/month we have a hack day to work on anything your heart
desires.

This role goes beyond coding. Your ideas and feedback will contribute directly
to the product.

We’re looking for backend engineers and an iOS developer to join our team of
7: <http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/remind101>

Or email jobs@remind101.com

You can contact me directly at brett remind101 com

------
emil10001
Sunnyvale, CA or Seattle, WA

Lead Designer at TiKL, Inc.

TiKL, Inc. is looking for a UI/UX designer with a strong background in the
mobile space. The ideal candidate would be able to: * develop our brand *
create visual consistency across platforms * work with the rest of the team on
direction and features

A little about us, we are a team of less than ten people, split between the SF
Bay Area and Seattle. We are working on Talkray (and TiKL) for both Android
and iOS. Talkray (<http://talkray.com/>) is a free unified communications app.
Currently, between our apps, we have a total download count of just under 30M.
We need a designer who can help us continue to grow our user base. In addition
to our apps, we are also working on an API for other mobile developers to
leverage our technology, which TechCrunch
([http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/28/after-raising-2-1m-tikl-
ope...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/28/after-raising-2-1m-tikl-opens-their-
mobile-chatvoice-calling-api-to-developers/)) just wrote about. Here's the
company's CrunchBase profile (<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/tikl>).

Contact us at jobs@talkray.com

------
kwang88
New York City - Appboy

We're a B2B mobile engagement and analytics platform based in NYC. In a
nutshell, we build tools that allow app owners to segment, understand, and
communicate with their users without having to build a sophisticated system
in-house. We're currently a team of 15 (which is as laid back and enjoyable as
you'd expect), and have a fun and exciting work environment.

We're looking for a broad scope software developer to help build our SDK
backend and developer web dashboard. We're tackling a variety of cutting-edge
problems, from efficiently delivering real-time analytics for millions of
transactions to designing blazing fast, ultra-responsive web applications. We
use a diverse technology stack rooted in Rails, Coffeescript and MongoDB, but
we're always open to incorporating new technologies. Experience with specific
technologies is not a requirement.

Mobile experience is also a plus, and we're also hiring mobile engineers (both
Android and iOS).

Please email jobs [at] appboy.com with your resume / Github profile / etc.
(I'm the guy that will read your email, this isn't a faceless corporate resume
drop). We don't care about flowery cover letters, but mentioning that you saw
this post is a plus. Look forward to hearing from you!

------
rayhano
London, UK - Web Developer (Meteor/JavaScript)

Wigwamm

<http://recruitment.wigwamm.com/front-end>

We are a small team building a real time auction for rental property.

Run democratically, you get to do what you want. We believe that if you hire
intelligent people, the worst thing you can do is tell then tell them what to
do.

Our mission is to help people. So you won't be working on a tweak of anything
that is already in existence. We exist to innovate.

For example, every real estate start-up has put effort into map UIs, forms and
listings. We'll open up our unique and high quality data set for them to
exploit their UI (and build/innovate where they are strong). We do believe
that only by collaborating will the toughest problems be solved.

There is reason I've gone into so much detail about our values: everything
else is arbitrary. I'm sure you can problem solve. I'm certain your JavaScript
is clean and beautiful. But if our incentives aren't aligned with yours, we
shouldn't be working together.

If you want to help people, focus on innovating and build all day long, say
hi: <http://twitter.com/WigwammHQ>

More info about Wigwamm: <http://blog.wigwamm.com>

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi - <http://www.dimagi.com/>

Where else can your passion for programming and open source tools take you?

At Dimagi, literally anywhere. I've worked at Dimagi for two years and it's a
breath of fresh air. We're looking for talented, adventurous coders to dive in
to one of our core mobile health platforms already affecting hundreds of
thousands of the world's poor and underserved. Our team of top-notch coders
from MIT, Harvard, and Princeton has on-site experience in over 20 countries
covering East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian
subcontinent, and travel is an important part of every developer's experience.
Dimagi's prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction
over the bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine
place to work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

We're always open and ready to try something new. What else would you expect
from the company that packed up and moved to Brazil for the 5 coldest weeks of
the Boston winter? <http://bit.ly/JSerBp>

Come join us: <http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

------
stephenhuey
HealthPost in Houston, TX

We are tiny! TINY!

Seriously.

Our team, that is. But we're experiencing an amazing amount of success working
with large hospital systems around the country, and we need your coding skills
and imagination to do it better. We haven't gotten around to issuing a press
release in a while, but now we have multiple products and A-list customers are
coming to us without any advertising whatsoever, and we need all the help we
can get to constantly improve our products and dream up new ones for the
healthcare industry.

So come write some Ruby with us.

You don't have to be a ninja rockstar astronaut guru sommelier kind of
Rubyist, but if you are, that's fantastic! :) We have a lot on our plate and
highly experienced folks would be a great asset. However, if you're just a
smart, passionate, friendly developer with no Ruby on Rails experience but
consider yourself a decently quick learner, then we'd be interested in talking
to you as well. We're pretty flexible with work arrangements, but we are
enjoying a lot of face time in the office these days since we find that
helpful with figuring out everything we've got going on right now. Please
consider coming on board if you like companies with no bureaucracy and huge
growth prospects!

------
dmpfeil
Boulder, CO

OptTek Systems (<http://www.opttek.com>) is seeking a software developer who
has developed and released complex applications for real world solutions.
Candidates must be able to provide proof of US citizenship or permanent
residency status. To apply, send your cover letter and resume to
careers@opttek.com

OptTek is the leading provider of optimization technology to the simulation
software industry. Founded in 1992, OptTek has built a team that draws on
expertise from internationally recognized leaders in the area of optimization.

OptTek is committed to providing a culture that promotes positive attitudes,
mutual respect across our team, and a fun, friendly working environment. We
work hard but value work/life balance. We offer a 36-hour, 4-day work-week,
and a competitive compensation and benefits package. Company events include a
wide range of team and family-friendly activities throughout the year.

Essential requirements include: * A bachelor’s degree plus 3 years’ experience
in Computer Science or Information Systems or a master’s degree plus 1 year
experience or an equivalent combination of relevant education and experience.
* Ability to design and develop complex web-based and desktop applications
using Java technologies * Ability to work with customers and customer data.

Successful candidates may possess the following additional capabilities: *
Understanding of database fundamentals including normalized table design *
Experience developing database applications * Experience with Linux and JBoss
* Experience with CSS, HTML and JavaScript * Experience with Swing *
Familiarity with simulation/optimization/operations research

------
ehsanu1

      San Francisco (SoMA), CA
      Internship (Software Engineering)
      J-1 OK
    

<http://www.mytime.com/>

MyTime is Amazon for the services industry, helping people find and book
services online. We're a small, but fast-growing company with funding from the
likes of Mark Suster, Dave McClure and many others. We also have a base of
over 1200 businesses, growing everyday. It's the perfect opportunity for
anyone who wants to learn on the job and work at a fast-moving startup, and
help us try to hack our way to success.

We're looking for a self-directed, generalist software engineer, with some
experience developing web applications. All 4 engineers at MyTime are full-
stack, and we expect you to be as well. You should be well-versed in
HTML/CSS/JS, as well as server-side web application development. Our main web
application is built on Ruby on Rails, so experience with Ruby and/or Rails is
preferred, but if you are familiar with something like Django or Sinatra
instead, you should still apply! You should also have some experience with an
SQL database of any kind.

Email us at "jobs" at you know what. Make sure you let us know about any
projects you've done.

------
eimieimi
Whitetruffle.com - San Francisco, CA, New York, NY, London, UK Remote/Re-
location OK, Full-time & intern (see bottom for details)

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs using our proprietary
technology. We have over 2000 companies like Asana, Eventbrite, Optimizely,
Zappos, Delve News, Path.com, etc. who are sourcing talent using Whitetruffle
to build out their teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact
that candidate contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the
match, and you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders,
CTOs, HR head) so it's fast without any spam.

We're scaling quickly and need to hire more great talent to keep up with our
growth. All of us know how hard it is to find the right job or the right
talent efficiently, and we're doing pretty well at solving this problem! Our
office is based in Rocketspace (a super cool co-working space) in SF and we
work hard & fast, laugh a lot, and have fun at our team lunches and happy
hours.

Whitetruffle openings: 1.Sr. Backend Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL,
Python) 2.Backend Engineers (Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, MySQL -- Open
sourcey engineers) 3.Seasoned UI Engineer (angular.js, CSS3, JavaScript,
jQuery, Python) 4.Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS, Obj-C) 5.Marketing intern
with CS background (marketing, facebook ads, analytics) - this is an on-site
role

For all jobs, register (build your profile) at
<https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates> and try our service so we can have a
productive conversation. If your background and skills are a match, we'll
contact you!

~~~
sneak
Do you always make a point of keeping a few internal phantom job positions
open, so that engineers always have a reason to join your site and grow your
talent pool?

I ask because that's exactly what I'd do...

------
novaleaf
Novaleaf - Bangkok Thailand (Silom)

Only looking for candidates physically in Thailand right now, but we do
provide work permits.

We are on our 2nd project of our newly formed app team (currently 2 senior
devs), looking for locals interested in Javascript (AngularJs), Python
(Django), and/or Google App Engine.

check our job postings here for details:
<http://www.novaleaf.com/career/job/job-openings>

------
trialpay
FULLTIME - generous relocation packages available - PALO ALTO, CA

TRIALPAY in Palo Alto is hiring great BACKEND, FULLSTACK, UI, DATA SCIENCE and
MOBILE engineers. We're a venture backed startup in the online
payments/advertising space and service hundreds of millions of impressions per
day. We work on getting users to try new products and services, play new
games, and visit new stores by giving them stuff that they already want for
free (e.g. free movie tickets if you sign up for Zipcar, free Facebook credits
if you sign up for Gamefly, and so on). In addition, with the advent of a huge
Visa investment, we're working on completely changing the nature of offline
commerce by connecting it with the online world -- with our help, brick and
mortar businesses can draw causal links between their online advertising
campaigns and offline sales and answer burning questions like, “Did that old-
timey looking product photo we posted last week actually get people in our
store?”

We have great revenue, we respect great ideas no matter where they come from,
and in general, the consensus here is that we work with the smartest people
we've ever met.

Sound cool? To get a firsthand glimpse of our new product, click here
<http://www.trialpay.com/instore/hackernews> \-- the first 25 people will earn
a $10 Amazon gift card.

To find out more about our culture click here:
<http://www.trialpay.com/about/jobs/>

Also, check out our engineering blog: <http://enginerds.trialpay.com/>

Send an email to jobs-eng [at] trialpay [dot] com to apply!

------
acesOver
San Francisco/East Bay Area and Sacramento, CA (remote negotiable) - Mytrus
(www.mytrus.com)

Mytrus is hiring full-stack web engineers, iOS developers and front-end
developers.

Mytrus is a California-based biotech/clinical technology company built on the
idea that modern technologies can enable people to safely and effectively
participate in clinical trials without requiring them to live near a study
center. We are creating innovative applications in a very "traditional" space
and are having a blast shaking things up.

We are looking for software engineers who love tinkering and are comfortable
working with new languages/technologies. Looking to get into mobile
development but only have web experience? No problem... We would love to talk
to you.

Our products are primarily PHP (Zend Framework) and iOS-based however we are
looking for people who want to learn and have something to teach. Our small
team is currently made up of developers with a wide range of backgrounds and
everyone contributes at all stages of product development.

Interested? Send an e-mail to job-x84s@mytrus.com.

You can find more information about our company the positions we are hiring
for at:

<http://mytrus.com/jobs/x84s>

------
dashjeff
Dash - New York, NY - Full-Time

<http://dashwith.me/lead-ios-engineer/>

Description

Dash is looking for a Lead iOS Engineer to build and lead our NYC team of
mobile developers. You must have a passion to build beautiful UX, creating
clean, scalable code. Experience leading development teams working under an
agile framework is required. Help shape the future of mobile payment.

Responsibilities

    
    
        Loving code, but also loving constant collaboration between a killer team
        Build exciting new features for the Dash application
        Interface with a multitude of API’s (Facebook, foursquare, twitter, etc)
        Proactively contribute ideas and feature sets to help grow the Dash platform
        Quickly prototype new features
        Lead a growing team of mobile developers
    

Required Skills and Experience

    
    
        Computer Science / Engineering degree or equivalent experience
        3+ years of experience with Objective-C and Cocoa Touch
        5+ years of Object Oriented Programming experience
        Track record of having successfully brought iOS apps to market
        An eye for effective UX/UI, ability to develop custom UI
        Able to work on location in our Brooklyn, NY Headquarters
        Solid oral and written English communication skills
        Killer understanding of the iOS provisioning system
    

Apply

Ready to apply? Please send an email to jobs@dashwith.me including your
resume, products that are available in the AppStore that you have helped
develop, as well as why your passionate about working for a start-up. (Bonus
points if you include a story of when Dash would of been helpful to you in the
past!)

------
adamtait
Rally.org - San Francisco, CA H1B Welcome

Rally.org is an ambitious venture for good. We make sure money flows into the
valuable projects that improve our lives. Our platform today helps users
connect and fundraise around what matters amplifying their stories to reach
more people. We're proud to have raised the largest round ever on AngelList
($8mm) with a great team of investors including Kevin Rose, Mike Maples, and
Reid Hoffman.

We're a small team of developers in the heart of SF that work across our rails
stack, from optimizing relational database queries to building smooth
javascript interactions. We work together closely, iterate quickly, and deploy
to production daily. We're proud of our pragmatic culture and push each other
through pairing, code reviews and speaking up. We use tools like Rails, Redis,
Chef and D3-js.

We work hard and we have fun, too. Bi-monthly team dinners, in-office yoga &
pilates, ping-pong breaks, and an unlimited vacation policy.

We're looking for passionate engineers to join the team. You'll be given a ton
of responsibility, wear as many different hats as you want, and have a massive
impact on both our technology and business.

Get in touch with us at jobs@rally.org.

------
ndespres
New York, NY -- IT consultant for managed services provider

We're a fast-growing company providing IT consulting and helpdesk services for
small businesses in the NYC and north NJ area. It's a "level 3" engineer job-
you'd be taking escalations from the 1st and 2nd tier techs when they weren't
able to solve problems themselves; mentoring them on skills they should know;
advising clients on the best ways to improve their infrastructure, and
implementing solutions to some fun projects (getting those 8 dusty old DL
320's out of someone's rack and onto their very first VMware deployment!)

The right candidate will need 3+ years of experience in a helpdesk or service
delivery environment; proven skills with Windows servers from 03-08, including
Active Directory, Exchange, DNS, DFS, WDS would be cool.. and experience with
multiple server environments. Know what a firewall is too- Sonicwall
experience would be great!

Be a good communicator, superior troubleshooter, able to work under pressure,
and really want to be part of a team. I'd love to talk to you more about it if
you're interested! Send your resume to ndespres@cmitsolutions.com and let's
chat.

www.cmitsolutions.com/grandcentral Neil

------
lostpixel
CodeFi - London, UK. * Job Description

Great products have amazing design features with exact execution, to
accomplish this a cycle of code, test and release gives quick result. Well-
tested, robust systems form the core of our business. You will have the
opportunity to work with the founders to architect and deliver powerful
server/client features and systems.

Our work moves from C++ to Java to Objective-C to PHP and well beyond! You
will work closely with the front-end engineers to deliver solutions that wow
users.

Desired Skills & Experience

Any of the following are advantageous: MySQL, jQuery, Linux, HTML/CSS, .NET,
Java, CodeIgniter, networking knowledge, CSS, Javascript, LESS, PHP, C++,
RADIUS

* Company Description

CodeFi is an innovative and fun startup building custom software and solutions
for the high street and the growing subscription economy. We are passionate
about technology and experts in creating elegant and powerful applications
that do the job.

We are looking for ambitious individuals to help us build cutting edge
technology and services. This position will provide the opportunity to join a
rapdily growing and dynamic team of great minds!

To Apply Compensation: 22k to 24k Experience: Associate Type: Full-time

Contact: apply@codefi.co.uk with CV

~~~
lostpixel
To follow up on our posting last month this is for a graduate position.

------
marmot1101
Loves Park, Illinois. Cleo Communications Inc. Java shop doing MFT. We're
hiring Senior Software Engineers, Junior Software Engineers, QA, Sales
Engineers, Sales, HR, and Marketing. If you're talented and in Northern
Illinois(or Southern WI for that matter), we want to hear from you.

We offer competive salary, health insurance with company HSA contribution,
dental, good PTO schedules, and all other manner of niceties.

Company info: We're a well established company with many big clients. The
company has been around for 20+ years in various iterations with the latest
product cycle about 10-15 years old. We've recently been acquired by a couple
of Silicon Valley backed gentlemen who see our potential and want to compete
toe to toe with IBM in the Managed File Transfer domain. We're revamping
products, spinning up marketing, staffing up and taking over the world. It is
a startup atmosphere in an established company.

If this sounds interesting to you, contact me @ jorr@cleo.com. I'm just a
Senior Engineer, but I'll get you to the right people.

Job Descriptions: <http://www.cleo.com/company/careers.php>

------
podman
NYC, Full Time.

SproutVideo, a fast-growing video hosting company, is looking for a Head of
Marketing. Are you looking to get in on the ground-floor of a fast-growing
startup with tons of potential? Are you looking to shape a marketing strategy
from scratch and be handsomely rewarded with significant equity? If so, check
out our listing here: <http://sproutvideo.com/jobs>

------
dougzor
Palo Alto, CA - full-time, SurveyMonkey, Mobile Software Engineer

We are seeking a seasoned mobile developer to become the _first hire_ in our
brand-spanking-new mobile team to help define, design and support our growing
communication applications. As a developer you will work closely with other
talented mobile developers and designers to drive the evolution and expansion
of our current applications portfolio into new technology areas and market
segments.

What I'm looking for:

* Direct experience building mobile applications for iOS and/or Android.

* Bonus points for building apps that enhance the user experience for a high traffic website or online property.

* Experience working with backend APIs and making improvements to them as necessary. We are a Python shop on the backend (Pyramid web-framework for those interested).

Email me (doug [AT] surveymonkey [DOT] com ) or apply via this job link if
interested:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oRq7Wfw4&s=Doug](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oRq7Wfw4&s=Doug)

We also have lots of other jobs openings! Check them out and an overview of
our company/culture at: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/jobs/>

About SurveyMonkey

=======

SurveyMonkey is the world's leading provider of web-based survey solutions,
but there's really much more to us than that. We're a smart, passionate group
of people who work hard to deliver the best survey experience on the planet,
period. We do this because we believe everyone deserves easy access to the
insights and information they need to make better, more informed decisions.

We're also proud to admit that despite our incredible growth over the past 10
years, we refuse to grow up. We are still small and nimble; everyone plays an
impactful role; and when we say good ideas can come from anyone, we mean it.

SurveyMonkey is trusted by millions of customers, including 99% of the Fortune
500, as well as other businesses, academic institutions and organizations of
all shapes and sizes. In any given month, we collect more than 40 million
survey responses from people in all countries around the world.

If this sounds like home to you, and you're ready to make your work matter to
millions, we'd love to meet you.

------
bigtones
San Francisco CA USA: Senior .Net Engineer Full Time

Insightly is the world's leading CRM product for SMBs on the Google Apps
marketplace. We're growing fast, going international, developing native
Android and iOS apps in C# (using Xamarin,) and making major investments in
our front- and back- end infrastructure using everything from OData, Web API,
Lucene, SQL Server, memcached, LINQ, and Castle Windsor, to JQuery, PJax, and
OAuth 2.0. We run a serious dev environment, with code reviews, stack
ranking/triage, and architecural planning as part of our DNA (members of our
team worked on Visual Studio and Entity Framework.)

We are looking for an experienced, collaborative, detail-oriented senior to
principal level software engineer to join the team and both code and provide
additional architectural leadership for critical parts of the system. You'll
have the opportunity to have deep impact on everything the engineering team
does. You'll bring experience with building large-scale websites, scaling
relational databases, and building testable, high quality architectures that
provide near-linear scaleout.

Email jobs at insightly dot com

------
pyrox420
Rockton, IL / Fulltime Web Developer AccuLynx (<http://www.acculynx.com>)

AccuLynx is a profitable startup that is growing rapidly and we need two full-
time web developers to help maintain and build upon our SaaS web application.
We have a small team (3.5 devs) and have some amazing challenges ahead of us.
The biggest being how can we scale efficiently to accommodate our growing
customer base.

Detailed job description can be found here:
<http://www.acculynx.com/about/jobs/#webdev>

Our team does not hire based on buzzwords or popular acronyms. We expect you
to have mastered at least one language and be able to master any technology,
language, or development environment in the future. If you are entry level we
will help bring you up to speed.

We'd like to see skills in our current stack: Asp.net webforms (It is OK to
shudder...), C#, jQuery, Sql Server. We are quickly moving to Asp.net MVC,
Angular/Ember, and ElasticSearch.

The village of Rockton offers small-town charm and low cost-of-living, without
being far from larger metropolitan areas (Chicago, Milwaukee, Madison).
Benefits are top notch: Highly competitive salary (60k-95k), stock options, 15
days vacation, $5k/year to spend on continuing education (conferences,
classes, etc), choice of computer hardware, choice of cell phone, MSDN
subscription, gym membership, competitive medical, dental, vision, 401K with
matching & safe harbor contributions, relocation reimbursement available. Our
Steelcase Series 7 sit/stand desks are coming in a few weeks with two extra
for any new hires.

Email me if you are interested (mention HN to get my attention), my name is
Paul: dev@acculynx.com

~~~
marmot1101
Northern Illinois Shoutout! Loves Park here. Didn't think I'd see anyone else
from our area posting.

~~~
pyrox420
I will admit I rarely see any other posts from our area. Probably the closest
thing would be FatWallet up in Beloit. We are always looking for great talent,
if you're interested send me an email. :)

------
trimbo
San Francisco, CA -- SOMA -- Full Time

Radius: radiusintel.com

Radius collects information about 22 million[1] businesses in the US. Our
subscription-based tool lets sales and marketing people plug this data into
their processes, saving time and money generating the best leads. One cool
thing about our product is that we have to nail the tool _and_ the data. Fun,
hard challenge.

We recently raised a round led by American Express. Techcrunch article:
tcrn.ch/XXXTup

Radius is looking for a lead front end engineer to build the next generation
of our tool in AngularJS, backed by Play Framework on the server side.

Your responsibility will be to be the lead engineer on a team of 3 that is
building our next generation front end. You'll work directly with our
designers to spec out our product and bring a high bar of product quality and
execution.

Above all, you are are an _engineer_. You can reason about computers, discuss
code, define new best practices when there are none.

Drop me a line if you're interested or have questions: chris@radi.us

[1] - This is an edit. Yes, I said just "22" earlier. We know everything there
is to know about Murray's Auto Works in Cornelius, NC and 21 other businesses.
;)

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - full time, internship - programmers, developers, technologists

Smarterer <http://smarterer.com/>

Make a difference, change the world, have fun, do something cool.

We're looking for creative hackers and programmers to join our dev team.

I could be accused of drinking the Kool-aid, but I honestly believe Smarterer
is doing something unique and important. We're approaching a point where
traditional university credentialing isn't enough, skills are changing too
quickly and what makes someone effective in a role or job is evolving. New
roles appear daily that no (or few) traditional universities have courses for:
e.g. growth hacker, social media evangelist, CNC machinist / programmer.
People are acquiring more and more skills through non-traditional means.
Nascent "education 2.0" initiaitives are exciting, but they still face the
problem of measuring and credentialing, especially those that learn online.

How do you show what you know?

Smarterer has created an innovative testing system and scoring algorithm that
allows rapid evolution of content, skill measurment, and question
characterization. We've made it fun as well as rigorous, based on modern
testing theories.

Smarterer is helping enable a revolution: in the changing job marketplace, in
education and learning, and in the way people measure their own skills and
share that knowledge.

Our mission: Measure the world's skills

More job details here: [http://smarterer.theresumator.com/apply/aetIvu/Web-
Programme...](http://smarterer.theresumator.com/apply/aetIvu/Web-
ProgrammerDeveloper.html)

You can also contact me directly at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
ganjianwei
TellApart - Burlingame, CA (between SF and Palo Alto)

Hiring: Data vis engineers, Dev ops engineers, FE JavaScript engineers, Hadoop
experts, Generalist engineers who want to build data products.

We help ecommerce companies make sense of their customer data, and use this
data to build products that help them engage their customers more effectively.

\- Our core retargeting business is growing extremely quickly, but we need
more great engineers to build out more data products that will have massive
impact on ecommerce--both helping retailers grow their businesses and
improving the experience of hundred of millions of shoppers.

\- We're building systems that have to scale massively. Here's some stuff
we've built and parts of our stack: (<http://tellapart.com/gevent-at-
tellapart> and <http://tellapart.com/taba-low-latency-event-aggregation>)

If this sounds exciting to you, email me wei at tellapart.com.
<http://tellapart.com/company/jobs>

------
jakehow
New York, NY (full-time)

Zipmark (<http://zipmark.com>) is a trusted payment network which enables US
businesses and individuals to transact securely and seamlessly using their
checking accounts. Our challenges include creating a stable, high performance
transaction platform, exposing its services via a clean, flexible REST API,
and using that API to power mobile and web applications that provide Zipmark
users with a great user experience.

We are looking for: * Full Stack Engineers: We have a diverse set of problems
to solve and accordingly work with many technologies: Javascript, Ruby,
Objective-C, Redis, Risk analytics and ML, etc. * UX/Design: We value
designers who can build beautiful applications and can actually do work in
this medium. Like a painter or photographer should understand the chemistry of
their medium, you should be fluent in the tools of this one. To us that means:
HTML5, CSS, JS, Interface Builder, working with templating languages, source
control(GIT), etc.

Interested? Send us a note: hello@zipmark.com

Please, no 3rd party recruiters or outsourcing firms.

------
elboby
Berlin, Germany (english speaking environment)

Delivery Hero is building the next generation global online food ordering
platform. Our awesome international team already operates in 11 countries
worldwide. We feature an environment with feedback exchange throughout the
company from people who are genuine, ambitious and fun. We are seeking for
passionate and smart people to join us on our mission. Our ideal candidate
will be enthusiastic, innovative, good at „getting things done“. Play an
active role in our future - an exciting job and a workplace in the heart of
Berlin is waiting for you!

Your mission:

* Working on our new and legacy Delivery Hero applications to implement new features and move the architecture to the next level.

* You will work in a Scrum team closely together with Product, QA, and frontend and back-end developers.

What we offer:

* Startup atmosphere: Kicker, Video games and friday beers.

* Safety of a large company: pension scheme and stability.

* Nice work environment and English as working language.

* Spare time to spend on research and training.

* Flexible and agile company with flat hierarchy.

* For applicants from abroad: german lessons.

We are currently looking for:

* Webdesigner (HTML5/CSS3)

* Javascript Developer (jQuery/Require.js/Jasmine.js/Mobile). * tech QA engineer (Jenkins/BDD).

* Backend Developer (Python/Django/Flask/REST/AMQP).

* Sysadmin/Devops (ubuntu/nginx/pgsql).

Interested? See all our opening on Jobvite: <http://jobvite.com/m?3itaMfwr>

------
ericbogs
Stereotypes - New York City

iOS architect & UX designer

<http://stereotypes.fm> & <http://angel.co/stereotypes>

Stereotypes is a new group messaging app that uses music as a message, a
reminder, a gift, and a hug, so you never lose touch with the friends you
love. It helps you relive past memories as well as create new ones using
music, and it gives you the feeling of being together with your friends—even
when they are not around.

We have two technical co-founders (ex-Shazam/Google/Etsy) plus one awesome iOS
dev. We launched in the App Store 5 weeks ago, and are coming out of the
Dreamit incubator, which has put us on a great trajectory.

We're looking for one music-loving iOS architect, and one music-loving mobile
UX designer to join our team in NYC. Both positions are fulltime and local in
NYC. Must be: awesome, startup-minded, experienced, music-loving. Deep music,
iOS, mobile, social experience a plus.

Interested? Email eric@stereotypes.fm with your details, best time for a
15-minute Skype chat, and your favorite song-of-the-moment.

------
jszumski
Richmond, VA / Washington, DC / Philadelphia, PA / Charlotte, NC - CapTech
Consulting <http://www.captechconsulting.com>

We're looking for full time Android and iOS developers with real-world
experience. Great pay + performance-based bonus, good benefits, available
internal and external training, and the opportunity to work on some high
profile apps.

------
umbel
Umbel - Austin, TX - FULL-TIME DEVELOPER

Umbel is an energetic high tech SaaS start-up based in Austin, Texas. We have
developed a technology for analyzing digital audiences that is setting the new
standard for how media companies measure and value their audiences. We are
looking for dedicated, innovative minds to help us revolutionize how online
media is sold and bought!

FRONT-END WEB DEV

We are seeking a Front End Developer that can implement the front end of our
product experience as well as conceptualize new features for our clients. This
position will work closely with all members of the product, UI/UX and Dev
teams in a collaborative environment, which is diverse and open-minded. A
successful candidate will demonstrate best practice front end development
while maintaining security, cross-platform/browser compliance, accessibility,
scalability and performance standards.

<https://www.umbel.com/about/jobs/ui-developer/>

Also have other positions available: <https://www.umbel.com/about/jobs/>

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; Austin, TX - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN,
CONTRACTOR (H1B maybe if already in US)

Videology Group - <http://www.videologygroup.com/>

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks, which got acquired by Videology.
The Baltimore office is a .NET shop, but the Reston office is Java on *nix
(Mac for dev, Linux in production, and no plans to use Microsoft anything for
development). Our stack is Java on Spring with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on
AWS. We have some big projects in the works involving big data and volume as
we scale globally and across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our
Reston platform alone handles 4 billion ad requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads (using user name sahil_lmn previously). These
things do work!

------
louthy
London - Medical Management Systems - Full Stack Engineer

Med+DBase is an online medical application that helps run public and private
medical practices and small hospitals. We have been running for 7 years and
have a mature web-application which is constantly expanding.

We are looking for people who are willing to explore and learn the inner
workings of an operation-heavy web/mobile technology company. No specific
healthcare experience is necessary, but would be advantageous.

We are a genuine technology company looking to push the boundaries of
healthcare software in the UK and the rest of the world.

* Work includes (but not limited to):

Front-end feature development, Back-end and architectural development, Stand-
alone service development

* Platform We are primarily a .NET platform with SQL Server as our database solution; however we also use node.js, Mongo and other technologies.

You will have significant C#, .NET Framework, LINQ, Javascript, jQuery and
HTML4/HTML5 experience.

You will also have strong knowledge of OO techniques; knowledge of programming
on any functional language is also beneficial.

Any mobile development expertise would also be beneficial.

* Why join Medical Management Systems? We offer an attractive salary and a relaxed working environment, working on proper technological solutions as well as client front and back-end work. The healthcare software world is expanding at an exponential rate and is a great environment where your code can make a real difference to patient’s lives.

We are a small company, so still have that startup feel. We also allow remote
working (after an initial period on-site).

Please contact: plouth at meddbase dot com

------
itsdrewmiller
Boston (Somerville) - NGP VAN, Senior Developers

We've got a couple of positions open in our Boston area office (actually in
Somerville, one block from the Davis Square T stop).

We build tools for progressives - Obama, the DNC, major labor unions, and
liberal non-profits. Our tools are heavily used by everyone from volunteers
down to primary campaign staff (and often the candidates themselves). We
mostly focus on field organizing, fundraising, and online organizing, but if
you've got a good idea about how to effect progressive change through
technology, we have pretty solid market penetration for scaling it.

Our biggest apps are in .NET (one webforms/ADO, one MVC/EF, both up to date
framework-wise), but we also work on Drupal sites, our iOS and Android apps,
newer node.js services, and js clients that keep getting thicker, but in a
good way.

More info at <http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-developers> \- I know
this has a jobs@ngpvan.com email, but I swear real people including me read
everything that comes in.

------
justin_vanw
San Jose, San Francisco

We are the team that built milo.com, built "the Feed" new eBay homepage[1],
and are currently building eBayNow[2]. There's more on the way!

We aren't a startup anymore :(

However ...

We can offer all the advantages and benefits of a big, highly profitable
company (including work/life balance) along with the product ownership, hands
on learning, fast pace, and camaraderie of a startup. If you are smart and
ready to contribute, you will be writing code and making critical decisions
every day.

So, if you're tired of the startup game, want to take a few years off from
worrying about 'burn rate', or you just want to learn how to build a product
and find market fit without losing a few years of your life working 20 hours a
day, check us out.

What we are looking for: Smart. Gets things done.

Feel free to send me your resume at justin@milo.com .

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/18/pulling-from-more-
than-400m...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/18/pulling-from-more-
than-400m-listings-ebays-pinterest-like-new-personalized-home-page-experience-
rolls-out-tomorrow/)

[2] <https://now.ebay.com/>

------
mcsheffrey
Android Developer VSCO ‐ Visual Supply Company (Emeryville, CA)

VSCO makes beautiful and efficient digital tools for the modern creative. We
place a high value on office culture, craft and all things creative. We
appreciate good coffee, farm to table cuisine mixed in with food trucks,
debates over local sports (GO A's!) and strive for work/life balance. We are a
revenue generating design and development team based in Emeryville, just
outside of San Francisco, CA.

Purpose Lead the development of VSCO Cam, a top-tier iOS mobile camera app,
for the Android platform.

Duties Help integrate the VSCO experience to the Android platform Work with
web and iOS engineers to integrate and maintain consistency across platforms
and products

Qualifications 1-3 years experience developing mobile apps Be intimately
familiar with Java and the Android SDK Passionate about pixel perfect UI and
Design A degree in Computer Science or equivelant experience

Nice to Have Experience with digital image processing Published Android apps
Experience with in-application purchases

<http://vsco.co> jobs@vsco.co

------
butzi73
San Francisco, CA - Full Time - UX Designer - Splunk

Splunk is the market leader in big data. We create products that consume and
analyze machine data, used by thousands of top companies. The use cases range
from web app management to IT operations. Customers have even used our product
to analyze elevator usage data.

We're looking for a UX designer that can wrangle difficult data design
problems.

* This is primarily desktop application design with an emphasis on interaction. * Designers own products and features, meaning each designer is involved in the entire design process (research, interaction design, and visual design). * Being able to communicate with, and work alongside developers is critical. Prototyping designs in HTML/CSS/JS is an important part of that process. * Splunk is an exciting place to work with a great atmosphere, smart supportive people, and great benefits.

Full job description: <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oDdbXfwI>

If interested, you can email me directly at cnoel@splunk.com.

------
sacshu
NYC - Hailo

We've got many jobs open for our NYC offices, and we've just raised a new
round of funding from USV: <http://www.usv.com/2013/02/hailo.php>

The positions we're looking to hire for ASAP are our Mobile QA Team Lead,
Testing Specialist, and Systems Administrator.

Please apply here: <http://jobs.hailocab.com/>

------
daveambrose
Mountain View, CA or Austin, TX - FT Product Leads for Mobile and Social @
Travelzoo

Help 26 million subscribers push boundaries on local commerce, deal publishing
and media via mobile and new social tools. We're looking for smart, forward-
looking entrepreneurs who have a passion for local, traveling and scratching
their own itch.

We're a small team (group of folks who previously built/sold companies) where
everyone gets their hands dirty in guiding product, solving big problems at
scale and makes an impact each quarter for our shareholders (Travelzoo is
public on the NASDAQ).

What we offer: _Top salary; Great perks, like the Travelzoo Experience (eat
your own dogfood on any of our deals published throughout the world!);
Medical, Dental, Vision; Excellent career advancement opportunities_

Previous experience in mobile product management or social API development is
a big plus.

If you're interested, drop me a line (dambrose at travelzoo dot com) with
subject [HN April 2013] or apply on our Careers page:
<http://www.travelzoo.com/jobs/>

------
ILIKEPONIES
Bondsy -- Brooklyn, New York -- Full Time

\--------------------------------------------

Bondsy is a new way to buy, give, or trade things with friends. Price items as
you want – $20, a hug, lunch, shoes, or just a favor. Only people connected to
you can see your things, and you can create a beautiful webpage to share
beyond the app.

Bondsy is a Spring 2012 TechStars NYC graduate.

<https://www.bondsy.com/>

\--------------------------------------------

We're hiring an iOS Developer.

In particular, we are looking for the following skills:

Production experience with Cocoa, UIKit, AFNetworking, CoreData, CocoaPods,
and git.

Comfortable taking ownership of development of major features, with the
ability to produce modular, maintainable, and low entropy code.

Ability to do effective QA, and to instrument, identify, and highly optimize
memory-, CPU-, and GPU-bound operations

A solid foundation in system architecture, Objective-C design patterns, and
UNIX

Experience with agile-like development processes and ability to self-manage

There are a few more nice-to-have's:

Involvement in the iOS community. User of open source Cocoa software. Open
source contributions.

Experience with KIF, unit testing, and AFIncrementalStore.

Email jobs@bondsy.com to apply!

------
kinesh
New York, NY - Full Time, Co-located. Will consider relocation.

<http://www.sevenrooms.com/about>

We're a funded and revenue-generating startup headquartered in Manhattan that
has a new vision for bringing luxury businesses online. The Internet is an
amazing commerce channel engineered to help businesses reach anyone and
everyone. In the real world, however, there are businesses and brands that
only want to reach select clients. Seven Rooms is the online solution for
these businesses.

We work with some of the world's top hospitality and luxury operators, and
we're looking to expand our technology team to help us grow our fast-evolving
product to the next level.

We're looking for full-stack engineers who have a track record of shipping
code and delivering great products. We're currently a Python/Django/NoSQL/iOS
shop, but who knows what the future will bring. We'll decide together!

I'm a co-founder and an engineer - shoot me an email at kinesh@sevenrooms.com
if you're interested in learning more - we'd love to chat with you!

------
mrkurt
MongoHQ (SF Bay)

We do database operations and hosting, and recently raised an A-round. We're
hiring to solve a lot of different problems, but especially looking for help
with:

 _Backend engineering_ \- If your ideal work day involves building software to
run across hundreds of systems and care about databases, you are someone we
want to talk to. We have everything from server level monitoring/control
agents to protocol proxies to backend metrics systems that need love.

 _Operations/devops_ \- If you have used chef/puppet or similar, get irritated
about "snowflakes" (one off servers), and have a sometimes irrational desire
to automate everything, you are someone we want to talk to. We are one of the
companies where operations is the product, so work on the backend systems will
often make its way in front of users.

[Whatever you do well] - If you have some combination of skills that you think
we need, let us know why we should be thinking about them.

\----------------------------------------------

Our tech "stack" is largely node.js/Ruby/Mongo/Redis (and now Erlang), we've
experimented with various languages and other databases. We generally believe
in using the right tool for a give job. If you want to tackle a particular
problem with OCaml, for instance, you probably won't face much friction.

We have an office right next to the Caltrain in San Mateo (15 mi south of SF)
and are willing to let people work remotely if they can do it well. We will
also cover relocation for good people. Our priority is "people who get things
done, sometimes in anger" and almost everything else is negotiable.

If you're interested, email hello@mongohq.com and ask us some questions (or
tell us a story). If you want to talk to me directly, mrkurt@gmail.com.
Candidates only, no recruiters or agencies please.

------
cstoyles
Perth, Western Australia.

SignIQ provides tailor-made services and systems that help retailers better
manage the creation and printing of product promotions and price tickets. We
are the largest provider of specialist ticketing services in Australia and New
Zealand used by leading brands in over 6,000 stores to create more than 26
million tickets each month.

SignIQ is seeking an ambitious software developer who is excited by the
prospect of pushing the boundaries of what they know, and learning new
technologies on-the-job while continuing to move our projects forward. If you
have experience in any one of the following three areas, and would jump at the
opportunity to learn the other two, then you are likely the right person for
the job:

* Python or Ruby web development.

* Microsoft Windows application development (.NET or other).

* Distributed systems development.

Some specifics:

* 3+ years experience in one of the above areas.

* Great written and verbal communication skills.

* A team player.

Our promise to you:

* You will be an integral part of all design and architectural decisions.

* You will have autonomy as a trusted member of the team.

* You can have a standing desk (if that's your thing).

Contact: chriss@signiq.com.

------
joshmlewis
Charleston, SC | Dabble

Intern and possibly Full-Time - Developer

* Experience developing with Ruby on Rails or Python

* Experience with SASS-based CSS

* Experience with Backbone.js

* Experience with mobile and RubyMotion is a plus

===================================================

We're making it easier for people to find dates with people they have aligning
interests with. We have v1 of the app done and waiting for review in the App
Store. We're launching at a local university and have pitched a few hundred
students for the past few months who have given great interest in the product
and are excited to get their hands on it. We're hitting the ground running and
are excited for this launch to gather data and feedback and improve our
product over the summer. Design and user experience are priority along with
the best development practices. We build fast and all consider each other
friends.

If you're out of the internship phase and would like a full-time job instead,
contact us anyway and we'll at least chat!

We're looking for someone to live with the team (just two of us for now) for
the summer in beautiful and vibrant Charleston, SC while working on some
features for the app. If all goes well and you're interested we can keep you
on board in the fall.

===================================================

Perks:

* Free rent in beautiful Charleston, SC for the summer

* Monthly pay

* Free beer and snacks

* Chance to transition into full-time employee in the fall

* Experience building out core features of a popular application

* Airfare to get you here if needed

Email me at josh@joshmlewis.com.

------
jclemenson
NYC - Senior Engineer

Centzy is a price-based local search engine. We are a small team of five,
tackling interesting problems in search, data, and commerce. We are looking
for another smart and driven engineer to join us. We are well funded but early
stage enough that we can offer significant product and equity ownership.

We're looking for someone who has done this before - built products from
scratch and scaled them. You've probably worked at a startup if not started
one. You're passionate about creating great products and tackling big data and
technology challenges. We currently use a lot of Ruby and Coffeescript but
we're experimenting with Scala.

We have a fun office in sunny WeWork Labs (West Soho). We offer strong equity
and salary, cover 100% of your health benefits, and provide lunches and
dinners while you're working. Plus, you can choose your own equipment.

We're funded by some great investors: ffVC, Lightbank, Cowboy Ventures,
Founder Collective and angels from companies like Facebook and Cloudera.

Email me at hn [at] centzy

------
malandrew
Famo.us

Fulltime in SoMa, San Francisco, CA. No remote.

We're building the equivalent of Cocoa/CocoaTouch/Android SDK for web
applications. If you are a software developer with a passion for building
operating systems, high performance graphics, application frameworks and
software engineering tools come join us, because we're working on something
big getting attention from some of the biggest names in Silicon Valley
(although we can't yet say who).

Experience with functional programming and especially functional reactive
programming is a huge plus. Our main language right now is in JavaScript,
because that is what runs in the browser. However, we're still very small and
use of only JavaScript isn't set in stone. We're also considering languages
particularly well-suited for metaprogramming as we build out our developer
tooling (e.g. Clojure & ClojureScript).

Apply for jobs via AngelList, <https://angel.co/famo-us#recruiting> , or email
tyler@famo.us

------
chaud
Huntsville, AL - Curse

FULL TIME - Lead Front-End Developer

* 4+ years of web-based front end programming experience.

* Experience developing SASS-based CSS frameworks.

* Experience contributing to multiple projects, simultaneously.

<http://www.curse.com/open-positions/lead-front-end-developer>

FULL TIME - Product Manager

* A passion for online games is required for this position.

* Understanding of web application technology and its capabilities/limitations

* Experience designing user interfaces and the ability to create examples through wire frames or mock ups

* Ability to contribute to a team environment; able to receive feedback and work designs iteratively

* A BA/BS degree in Business or a related technical field is ideal.

<http://www.curse.com/open-positions/product-manager>

There are also various creative and marketing positions open, see the jobs
page for the full listings and more information about working at Curse:
<http://www.curse.com/jobs>

------
jamesjguthrie
Glasgow, Scotland - Summer Internship

We are looking for an energetic and fun, aspiring Software Engineer to join us
for a Summer Internship, starting May or June.

Hey Jimmy is a software startup and we build business software products and
(in the future) products for motorsport.

You will be working closely with the Founder of the company, coding, testing,
providing input on design and development – you’ll be part of the team.

You will ideally have your own machine and be great at coding in PHP, Java and
Objective C. There might be some C/C++ required from you too. Are you
experienced in web technologies like JSON and GAE? Great!

We have an office space in Pacific Quay and we will sometimes be working
remotely.

This internship is initially unpaid but if things go our way at the end of the
Summer and we both agree that you joining us will be awesome then a
compensation package will be drawn up. You’ll also get a great reference from
us in any future job hunts.

If you think you’ve got what it takes then drop us an e-mail at jobs at
heyjimmy.net

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
(<http://newrelic.com/jobs>)

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. It gives deep visibility in production apps running on
Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more platforms on the way). Making it
easy for our users, however, is hard work. Our answer is to hire top notch
people and then turn them loose to solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

Come take a look. <http://newrelic.com/jobs>

------
JT123
Seattle, WA - full time- web developer (microsoft stack)

\------------------

9slides (www.9slides.com) is a funded early stage startup disrupting how we
share presentations online. Using our web and tablet tools, presentors can
capture and create interactive presentations and make them available on-demand
on wide range of devices.

We are seeking a local experienced Full Stack Web Developer able to work with
us in our Redmond,WA office. This is a full time position. You must have valid
work authorization to work in USA.

Must have:

\- Solid experience working on .Net platform writing in C#, ASP.NET MVC, HTML,
CSS, JS/JQuery

\- Familiar with SQL, Windows Server and IIS

\- Experience building commercial branded sites and large scale projects

\- Experience owning products and features.

Additional points for:

\- Prior experience working with startups.

\- SASS/Compiled JS/Entity Framework.

\- Experience working on Microsoft Azure Infrastructure and/or applications.

\- Exposure to Windows 8 app development model. \- Mobile client development
experience.

You can find all the job listings at <http://9slides.com/Misc/Jobs>

~~~
ldarcyftw
I left a major software company to join 9slides - it's the totally awesome
place!

------
maxaf
New York, NY (Midtown East) - full time

<https://www.novus.com/careers.php>

Novus is seeking generalist hackers to help us build the real-time financial
analytics platform that helps institutional investors take better care of
capital. We're using Scala, Akka, MongoDB and a slew of other open source
tech. Novus offers a productive and gratifying work environment that fosters
learning & collaboration, and promotes shipping often and doing the right
thing as often as possible.

We give back to the community by means of our open source projects. Check out
<http://nvd3.org/> (beautiful SVG graphs) and <http://novus.github.com/salat/>
(fast Scala-MongoDB serialization) for some of our internal libs that we've
made available to everyone.

If you're interested in knowing more about us, shoot me an e-mail: max at
novus dot com

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team.
We've handled over £250 million of bets since launching in 2010.

Our office near Old Street in London is shared with other exciting startups
and has a pool table, foosball table, and fully stocked fridge.

We're heavily driven by user-focused design and a focus on technology and
engineering as a first class discipline. We write our software in Python and
Erlang, and rely heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We
build on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux, Vagrant,
Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef, and Git.

For more info: <https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/>

------
andrewroycarter
Charlottesville, Va – WillowTree Apps

Android Developer

Are you a talented Android developer who wants to build stunning apps? Do you
want to work with exceptional developers and interact with your clients
instead of dealing with project managers? As an Android developer at
WillowTree Apps you will work on a wide range of projects and be responsible
for your work and client deliverables.

To be successful at this job you will have stellar Android development skills,
a friendly personality and the ability to work in collaboration with other
developers and our clients.

Do any of these apply to you as well?

Have at least a few published Android apps. Self-starter with a passion for
embracing new technologies, delivering quality code and best-in-class mobile
apps. Have an entrepreneurial attitude

The WillowTree Apps’ office is a fun, exciting place to work. Check out
<http://www.willowtreeapps.com/jobs/> to see some of the perks of working with
us. We are one of the largest and most respected mobile development companies
in the US – one of only two app development companies on the 2012 Inc. 500
list. The company has won several industry awards including being named a Top
3 Global App Development company by both Best Web Design and SourcingLine.
We’ve won numerous Webby awards, and have had our apps repeatedly selected by
Apple to feature as top apps in various categories. Our entire 50+ person team
is located in our Charlottesville, VA headquarters. Nothing is outsourced. Our
open office environment is designed to facilitate collaboration among our
team. Our team members are frequent speakers at mobile design conferences. We
hire the best in the industry.

The technology industry we live in is fast moving and always changing. If you
are the type of person that thrives in that environment then we want to talk
to you. Apply at willowtreeapps.com/jobs.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Lead Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Lead-Android...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Lead-Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Developer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/Bs3ALK/Game-Develop...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/Bs3ALK/Game-Developer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers>

For more info, email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
elbrodeur
San Francisco, CA (South Park) - Junior and Senior developers

One Block Off the Grid makes the complicated business of going solar as a
homeowner easy, by doing remote system design and comparison shopping between
financing providers. Think Expedia but with an expert guide (our solar
advisors) to show you the different offerings between competitors.

We're 4 years old, VC backed and making money. With over 230,000 members
interested in green home improvements and thousands of systems installed, we
need developers with great brains and a passion for positive impact.

Types of things you might work on:

* Building and improving on remote design tools using satellite imagery.

* Building new business units that help our members save even more money on electricity by reducing consumption (think lighting, energy retrofits, energy management systems).

* Integrating with the top installers' sales platforms in an industry where APIs don't exist.

* Building awesome analytics dashboards from scratch.

About the team

We're a small team but we're growing fast. We're hoping to add 4 developers in
the next month and grow quickly over the next year and a half. Because we're
small, you'll be expected to be able to take a project and own it. We deploy
frequently so your code will be in the wild within the first couple days after
you join us.

Our culture is fun and lighthearted, but we love getting shit done. We're
right on South Park, right in the heart of SOMA. It's Twitter's first office,
Instagram's first office and of course our office, so there's lots of good
startup magic here.

We're offering good salaries, full benefits and equity. Also the chance to
work at a company that's building awesome technological solutions that will
positively benefit the planet.

If you're interested, email Jennifer Hemmings, our awesome HR manager:
hr@1bog.org

------
wallacrw
San Francisco, CA Lead Engineer (RoR)

Doubleup.com (<http://www.doubleup.com>)

We're online sports games of skill that allow you to play for money: play
short-term fantasy contests, win cash tonight. Suffice it to say that this is
a super hot space, so if you like sports and making money, this could be the
place for you.

We're built on RoR, founded by highly successful internet marketers (as in,
tens of millions of users and hundreds of millions of dollars), and we have a
ridiculously nice office in downtown SF with a sky high view of the Bay and
all three bridges.

Seed round secured. The original engineering team has built the basic product
but is staying on with our incubator, and we now need a tech lead to join
DoubleUp for an external funding round and spin off with the core team as a
co-founding CTO.

Reach out to russ @ doubleup.com after checking out our site, and let me know
where you'd like to fit in.

------
JeremyMorgan
Portland, Oregon

Graphic Products is seeking an Advanced JavaScript Developer to join our
rapidly expanding Marketing Department. We are looking for dedicated and
ambitious people who are eager to learn and grow with us. Our web development
team is an agile, fast growing group that's committed to building great
solutions.

If you're looking for the energy and excitement of a startup with the
stability of an established company we encourage you to apply. This is an
exciting position with room to develop new skills. The candidate chosen will
be a team player willing to handle various independent duties.

Required Technical Skills

Advanced knowledge of JavaScript/JQuery Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS

Preferred Skills:

\- HTML5 / Responsive Design

\- Familiarity with PHP

\- Familiarity with multiple JavaScript frameworks

\- Familiarity with Photoshop

We like to stay on the leading edge of web development and implement the
following technologies:

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- Responsive Designs

\- JQuery

\- JQuery UI

\- Twitter Bootstrap

If you have any experience with any of these technologies please note them on
your resume and application. Applicants will be tested on their knowledge of
JavaScript, jQuery, HTML and CSS.

We are seeking candidates for this full time, in-house position. Outsourcers,
recruiters and individuals seeking contract work need not apply. Also, no
phone calls please.

To apply, e-mail your resume and your web development portfolio to:

job358 @ graphicproducts.com

Use the following format for subject line: JavaScript Developer LAST NAME --
FIRST NAME

 __Please also include salary requirements. __

~~~
hmsimha
I emailed (info@graphicproducts.com) about 2 weeks ago regarding the
possibility of an internship and never received a response. Is there a better
company email address to write to?

------
jenrobinson
Big Frame | Front End Engineer | Los Angeles, CA

We’re looking for someone who loves to build things with the latest web
technologies. The ideal candidate will be 75% engineer and 25% designer. You
should have a portfolio or github account that you’re proud to show off.

    
    
      * HTML, CSS (SASS), JavaScript (jQuery)
      * A client-side framework like Backbone.js, Ember.js, or AngularJS
      * Ability to figure things out, get things done, and adapt to frequent changes
      * Bonus points for experience with Ruby on Rails and other parts of the stack
    

About Us

Big Frame is a leading media company in the video entertainment space. We’re
building sustainable brands around YouTube’s best talent and connecting
advertisers to targeted audiences. It’s a radical time in the video business
and Big Frame is driving the evolution. Join us!

To apply, send a brief note including your portfolio or Github profile to
jobs@bigfra.me

~~~
nimstr
Do you guys really only have one engineer working for you out of a team of
thirty people?

------
lojack
Cleveland, OH / Remote -- Contractors

Babl Media <http://www.bablmedia.com/>

I am the Technical Director for Babl Media, we have been around for 2 years
now. We started as a design company doing custom B2C eCommerce and Content
Management System implementations. Lately we've been successful at providing
consulting, design, and development services to select early seed stage
startups. When working with startups, our goal is to get something
investor/startup ready with tight budgets, while still providing a solid
foundation that can be built on. We primarily work with companies in the
Cleveland and Chicago areas.

Our technology stack is Python/Django and Bootstrap on the frontend, but
prefer to stay technology-agnostic so while knowledge of them is helpful they
are not requirements. DevOps/TDD/UX/Design skills all bonuses.

If interested, contact us at: jobs@bablmedia.com

------
dansnetwork
Chicago, IL USA - Full Time - Front End Engineer / Platform Engineer
<http://sproutsocial.com>

-Stock Options

-Apple Equipment

-FREE Daily Lunch

-Fully Stocked Kitchen

-Casual Dress

-Happy Hours

-Company Outings

-Conferences

Apply:
[https://www.facebook.com/SproutSocialInc?sk=app_236245706502...](https://www.facebook.com/SproutSocialInc?sk=app_236245706502283&pid=138467959508514&app_data=id=)

------
jklipton
Mountain View, CA - Quixey - <https://www.quixey.com/careers/> INTERN, H1B

Quixey is The Search Engine for Apps. Imagine a world where you can find the
perfect app that does exactly what you want, when you want it – we’re building
that world.

Quixey powers app search for major manufacturers, carriers, search engines and
web-sites across the globe. We’re well funded, backed by world-class investors
and power nearly 100 million queries per month.

In the past 2 years we've grown from 5 to 60 people. We currently have 15 open
positions - 8 in engineering and the rest split between product, business
development and recruiting. Hopefully you can come join us.

We practice Agile/Scrum and most of our code is in Java and Python. Our
infrastructure is based on AWS and our stack includes open source software
such as Linux, nginx, Hadoop, SQL-lite and Kafka.

------
hiring_m3d
San Fransico

Measur3D is looking for a physical simulation programer. Our team is actively
seeking an experienced Physical Simulation Programer to be the first hire for
our Fabric Simulation Team. The Programmer will be responsible for
implementing a production version of a high performance fabric model described
in paper1 ([http://graphics.berkeley.edu/papers/Wang-DDE-2011-08/Wang-
DD...](http://graphics.berkeley.edu/papers/Wang-DDE-2011-08/Wang-
DDE-2011-08.pdf)) & paper2 ([http://graphics.berkeley.edu/papers/Narain-
AAR-2012-11/Narai...](http://graphics.berkeley.edu/papers/Narain-
AAR-2012-11/Narain-AAR-2012-11.pdf)). You will be starting with a 'research
code' implementation of the fabric model and be directly working with the
people who created the model. The fabric simulation will be implemented in C++
and must be reliable and performant. The candidate will have strong C++ (or C)
experience as well as a strong math background. Ideally, the candidate will
have experience with physical simulation and graphics algorithms. Because the
person who created model is on member of our team, we believe a candiate who
loves to code and has a strong math background can be highly successful in
this role.

Responsibilities: Implement physics based fabric simulation in C++ Interact
with team to design improvements and optimizations to the current model

Required Skills: C++ or C experience and knowledge of object oriented
programing - show via previous success in a large project. Strong Math
background - at the level of BS in Math, Applied Math, or Physics - must be
comfortably implementing algorithms. Strong Linux development experience: git,
gdb, ldd, cmake/make, vim/emacs etc. Discipline and determination to resolve
complex problems, reformat code, debug, and optimize. Enjoys working with
smart people on detailed technical problems.

Desired Skills: Experience with Numerical methods, OpenMP, SSE.

Interested? Send us a note: hiring.m3d <at> gmail.com

------
audaxhealthsol
San Francisco, CA or Washington D.C. - Audax Health
<http://www.audaxhealth.com/>

Audax Health is looking for a lead mobile engineer to build our app from the
ground up. Be part of a fast growing startup that wants to improve & enhance
people’s lives by exploring the ways health & healthcare can be advanced using
modern web technologies & a heavy focus on user interactions. Learn more here:
<http://www.audaxhealth.com/#/careers>

We’re also looking for a strong software engineer who’s a seasoned Java
developer with some familiarity with Scala. If you’ve worked with MongoDB &
have experience with jQuery & Javascript, apply here:
<http://www.audaxhealth.com/#/careers>

------
mierle

      San Francisco, CA and Cambridge, MA - Locu is hiring Frontend
      Engineers, Backend Engineers and Visual Designers -
      Full-time; H-1B OK
    
      Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn
      advertising market by 2014) through a number of initiatives
      that help local businesses better connect with their consumers.
      As part of this vision, we created one of the world's largest
      semantically-annotated repositories of real-time small-business
      data, which is now distributed and viewable on sites like
      OpenTable, Citysearch and TripAdvisor (and more). We recently
      launched Locu.com, our local business facing product, that
      combines great tech and beautiful design to help local
      businesses better manage their online presence.
    
      Our beautiful offices are in downtown San Francisco, CA (Union
      Square) and Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square). Check out photos
      and learn more about our other perks: http://locu.com/about/jobs/
    
      Frontend Engineering
          
        If you are passionate about building products that will touch
        millions of merchants and hundreds of millions of consumers
        through the applications powered by our local data APIs, Locu
        is the right place for you. [JQuery, Less, Django, etc.]
          
      Backend engineering
          
        We started Locu out of MIT to solve real-world problems by
        leveraging the latest research in computer science. If you
        are looking to solve some of the most challenging problems in
        machine learning, NLP and human computation, you'll feel
        right at home. [Python, Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis,
        AWS, etc.]
         
      Design
          
        We're looking for visual designers who are excited to
        redefine what the future of local business data looks like
        across web and print, and to create tools that put modern web
        technology in the hands of merchants.
    
      Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please include
      "[HN]" in the subject of your letter. Learn more about us at
      http://locu.com/about/jobs/.
    

Link (photos!): <http://locu.com/about/jobs/>

------
glennericksen
New York, NY (full-time, RoR dev, designer)

FaithStreet (<http://www.FaithStreet.com>) is a social outreach and member
engagement platform for religious communities. Over 11,000 communities have
joined in the last 6 months. The problems we're solving are ancient and ready
for innovation.

* Full-stack Ruby Engineer: You should possess equal parts talent and determination. You’re a “maker” and a generalist, stoked to execute product vision. Front-end, back-end, you take big problems and turn them into code.

* Designer/Front-end Dev: This isn't an opportunity to just make things pretty or make pretty things (although we'd like some of that too!). Help us think through ways communities can reach and engage members.

Visit <http://www.faithstreet.com/jobs> or contact jobs@faithstreet.com

------
russell_h
San Francisco, CA

Come work at Rackspace in the heart of San Francisco (2nd and Folsom). We've
got a 14k sq foot office, and are expanding to another 14k sq feet within 5
months. We are hiring for many positions, full-time, H1B and interns welcome!
Work alongside engineers from Cloudkick, MailGun and Exceptional.io while
building big systems to serve developers. We are incredibly customer-focused
and dead set on building useful services that operate at scale!

There are multiple roles, here are some of the details:

* Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact * Distributed systems experience * Frontend experience building fully client side apps * Embedded experience building C compatibility layers, cross-platform software * Excited to build new products * Passion for new technology, new programming models

Contact info is in my profile, shoot me an email if you're interested!

------
thewojo
San Francisco, CA - CTO (Co-Founder) - Betty (yourbetty.com)

ABOUT BETTY

Scheduling is broken. It's a time-intensive, annoying, manual task that we
have to deal with every day. No longer. Betty is coming. Betty is a personal
scheduling assistant that completely transforms the process of scheduling a
meeting for both organizer and participant.

ABOUT ME

I'm technically literate, design minded (UX/UI), and passionate about making
and marketing awesome, intuitive products. I've worked in both product and
marketing for Salesforce and a handful of other startups. I'm a mentor at a
notable accelerator, already have investor interest, and have an extensively
cataloged list of prospective customer feedback.

WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR

Looking for an ambitious technical cofounder who's easy to get along with,
likes to dabble, codes in their sleep, and keeps up with the latest and
greatest. I'm not looking to "hire" a cofounder; I'm seeking a full business
partner to share a vision, so we can create an incredible product that
customers want to rip out of our hands. Easy…right? ;)

RESPONSIBILITIES

    
    
      - Freedom: Define, architect, and build a web application from ground up how you want it
      - Scale: Grow an engineering team and define the culture
      - Iterate: Proactively improve product and respond to customer feedback
    

Bonus if you have experience in: Calendar integration, Browser Extensions, and
Web Applications.

INTERESTED?

Salary and equity negotiable. If you're interested in revolutionizing the way
that meeting scheduling gets done, I want to hear from you.

Send me a short note via email: jw [at] yourbetty.com

or

connect with me on Linkedin: <http://linkd.in/16fGZtI>

or

apply on Angelist: <http://bit.ly/10Ns2fk>

------
szilveszter
San Francisco, CA (Financial District) -- Software Engineer (Growth Team) --
Full-time (H1B possible)

Prezi: <http://prezi.com/>

Our mission is to help people share ideas. Currently we're helping 20 million
people (and adding 1M+/month). We have been cash flow positive since day one,
and we're also backed by Accel Partners.

If you're excited about big data, and growth hacks, we'd love to talk to you.
Our stack is Python/Django based on the web, and we're using Hadoop to build a
data warehouse.

Learn more about what it's like to work at Prezi:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-DGGNzvXAs>

You can drop me a line at szilveszter@prezi.com, or apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oIK4Vfwb&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oIK4Vfwb&s=Hacker_News)

------
charlesmchen
FiftyThree, Inc. - NYC - Fulltime - No Remote - If H1B, transfers only.

Paper was 2012 App of the Year on iPad and was downloaded more than 7 million
times.

Paper is just the beginning, and we’re hard at work on what’s next.

We’re looking for app developers (but we’d also love to talk to web devs,
backend devs and designers).

• Love creating beautiful user experiences? We’re a design-driven company, and
you’ll have the opportunity to work closely with world-class designers. In the
last year, Paper won numerous design awards including the Apple Design Award,
IxDA, AIGA, and a Crunchie.

• Enjoy a technical challenge? Interesting problems abound.

• We’re a startup but we’re on solid financial ground. We offer competitive
salary, benefits, and equity.

Apply at jobs@fiftythree.com

<http://fiftythree.com>

Have a look at what our users are up to:

<http://madewithpaper.fiftythree.com/>

------
craigu
Chicago, IL - full-time - relocation available from inside the US

Software Engineer (Web) - Belly

<http://www.bellycard.com>

Belly is seeking talented, dynamic engineers to join the team. Work directly
with our CTO, Craig Ulliott. We use a wide variety of technologies. Our
Platform API is written in Rails and Node, mobile apps are native, the in-
store iPad app is html5. Our rich front-end applications are built with
Backbone. We use MySQL, Mongo and have big data in Hadoop. Our infrastructure
is in AWS and we manage it with Chef.

We have a million members using Belly in 40 states, we are currently Chicago’s
fastest growing technology startup. The company is 2 years old and has
consistent month-over-month revenue growth, but still has all the chaos of a
startup!

I'd love to hear from you, please email me directly craig@bellycard.com

------
laurasapp
Speeddate.com

Need: Senior Software Engineer

Location: SFO (SOMA area)

FULL TIME, with benefits

Visa transfer OK

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join SpeedDate.com, an online
dating site with over 22 million members worldwide.

We're a small, nimble team that iterates fast and ships often. At the same
time, we have a large and growing user base that requires us to have robust
technology that scales. And we are growing - as part of the Match.com family,
we have the resources to significantly grow the business.

We’re looking for engineers with experience across open source technologies,
including HTML, Python, Ruby, PHP, Java, CSS, MySQL, Javascript, Hadoop
(Hive), AWS (EC2, S3), and more. We support our user base across multiple
platforms including Web, Facebook, Mobile Web, iOS, and Android.

Apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oVjfXfwa&s=Ycomb](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oVjfXfwa&s=Ycomb)

------
bkanber
Tidal Labs / NYC (but remote OK) / <http://tid.al/>

Tidal Labs helps connect bloggers both to each other and to the brands and
publishers they love. The bloggers get to interact and work with the editors,
and the brand gets to build a network of bloggers that love them. It's a win-
win all around.

We're hiring a web developer (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JS). You'll be working on
building new websites and maintaining existing ones. We're a small team with a
lot of momentum, so you'll get to play with a little bit of everything -- you
won't just be making widgets all day.

Anyone in the US is welcome to apply. We pay the most attention to applicants
that have experience building websites; we also like people who have done a
few side projects just for fun.

Email relevant information (resume, cover letter, etc) to php@tid.al. Hope to
hear from you!

------
mattfishburn
Boston, MA --- Quanterix

Quanterix is looking for an engineer with experience writing scientific
software analyzing fluorescence images.

Key Responsibilities:

\- Prioritize, create, and own features for our single molecule diagnostics
product.

\- Work with terabytes of microscopy image data.

\- Design new kinds of analytics to provide valuable insight into data that we
acquire.

Desired Skills & Experience

\- 5+ years of experience developing readable, fast-performing code using C#
and .NET technology

\- Experience developing algorithms to efficiently process large data.

\- Self-starting, detail-oriented developer with good teamwork and
communication skills.

\- Previous work with fluorescence imaging, microscopy data or scientific
computing is a plus.

\- Familiarity with Agile and Scrum methodology is a plus.

\- Mathematical background is a big plus.

\- Experience with ImageJ is a plus.

More info at
[http://quanterix.com/about/careers/item/193-e-110-software-e...](http://quanterix.com/about/careers/item/193-e-110-software-
engineer)

------
gryzzly
Berlin, Germany. Fulltime JavaScript Engineer at SoundCloud to develop new
mobile web app. Relocation assistance (including work permit/visa sponsorship)
is offered.

Come join me (@gryzzly) and @yvg to develop new mobile web app for SoundCloud.
Our stack is quite extended Backbone, node.js for development server and
builds, AMD for modules and lots of interesting and challenging JavaScript.

You will need to have strong interest and preferably experience in mobile web
development, as well as JavaScript and client-side stack in general.

We offer 20% hacker time, participation in conferences, proper gear and most
of all great atmosphere based on trust, where you'll be working with many
great people.

Shoot your email at misha@soundcloud.com for mobile devs position or visit
<http://soundcloud.com/jobs/> with more openings.

~~~
bambax
On mobile, soundcloud.com/jobs/ redirects to m.soundcloud.com/jobs/ which
doesn't exist.

------
deedub
Portland, Oregon - Urban Airship - We have a lot of jobs open but I am
particularly looking for an Implementation Engineer. This role is a technical
client facing role where development experience (especially mobile) will come
in handy as well as an outstanding attitude toward customer experience. We're
a small and growing team that work with Urban Airship's largest clients
developing relationships with technical contacts to make sure they have
success implementing any and all of our services. Here is a link to the job
posting:
[http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=d...](http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=dIahWCKoir4P_7iGakhP3Q)

If you have any questions about the role please feel free to contact me at:
davidw (at) urbanairship (dot) com

Dave

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY AND Palo Alto,CA - Full time, Technical Services Engineer

 __10gen (MongoDB) is hiring! __

 _We are looking for someone with a strong Devops and/or Development
background that likes digging and analyzing problems - performance issues...
replications issues, sharing issues etc. This individual will have the chance
to work with multiple companies working on problems that hasn't been seen
before.

_ Below are two post about this position. If you are interested, feel free to
reach out to me at jason.chen@10gen.com

[http://blog.markofu.com/2012/07/being-support-
engineer-10gen...](http://blog.markofu.com/2012/07/being-support-
engineer-10gen-part-1.html)

[http://blog.markofu.com/2012/10/being-support-
engineer-10gen...](http://blog.markofu.com/2012/10/being-support-
engineer-10gen-part-2.html)

------
harel
London, UK - Glow is Looking for a talented JavaScript Developer

<http://thisisglow.com/>

Glow is on a rapid growth curve and are currently looking for an amazing
JavaScript developer to work in our West End office. One who is not afraid of
the curly brackets and for whom Coffee is a drink, not a script. We’ll do
everything we can to make you feel at home. We have fun challenges to offer,
playing with big data, scalability, machine learning, analytics, user
interface and we're always willing to learn new things. We cook with Python,
Javascript, a large dose of other cutting edge technologies and a healthy mix
of social and advertising APIs (though this role is for a JavaScript expert).
If you think you can hack it, we'd love to hear from you.

Email us: careers@thisisglow.com

------
ewanmellor
San Francisco or Seattle areas preferred, remote with discussion. Full-time.

Tipbit, Inc. <https://www.tipbit.com/jobs/>

We are seeking experienced engineers in:

    
    
      o  Search engineering / linguistic analysis / machine learning
      o  Distributed systems / big data / scalability
      o  User interface development: phones, desktop, tablets.
    

Tipbit is a startup based in Seattle and San Francisco looking at vast amounts
of information from a variety of sources and across a variety of end-user
devices.

We use Erlang, Java, Objective C, C#, Python. ElasticSearch, Hadoop, OpenNLP.
Puppet, Jenkins, Git, Logstash, Graphite. We hope that you will bring even
more tools to bear.

We use a wide variety of open-source projects, and we contribute back to them
as we work – you would do the same.

------
chunsaker
Stormpath (<http://www.stormpath.com>) * We have roles open for core Java
engineers, a Data Guru and a Developer Evangelist (Python, Ruby, PHP,
Haskell...)

Stormpath is the first easy and secure user management and authentication
service for developers. Fast and intuitive to use, it offers an easy API, open
source SDKs, and an active community.By offloading user management and
authentication to Stormpath, developers can bring new applications to market
faster, reduce development and operations costs, and protect their users with
best-in-class security.

We're well-funded, friendly and located in gorgeous downtown San Mateo near
the Caltrain. Drop us a note if you think what APIs - even if there isn't a
job listed that fits your bill. Jobs@stormpath.com

------
jsherry
CB Insights | www.cbinsights.com | New York, NY

CB Insights is a National Science Foundation-funded tech firm assessing the
health of private companies using public data. We're currently hiring for the
following full-time positions:

Full Stack Developer: <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/full-stack-developer>
Tech Business Reporter: <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/tech-business-
reporter> Product Adoption Manager: <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/product-
adoption-manager>

Our entire jobs page: <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/>

------
shakefon
Las Vegas, NV

Senior Front-End Developer, Zappos.com

I'm neither a recruiter nor the hiring manager, just a developer working here
at Zappos. It's a great work environment, lots of challenging problems to
solve with great people around you to help you out.

The environment is fun, but focussed - serious work is done and you're
provided with the tools you need to get the job done. Excellent equipment
provided, and Vegas is a great place to live and work.

An understanding of and strong experience with JavaScript, HTML and CSS is
important for this role. Other languages and platforms are beneficial too, and
others are in use.

Senior Developer role: <http://jobvite.com/m?3tt6Lfwx>

Or, a number of other open positions that may be more to your liking:

<http://jobvite.com/m?3Au6LfwF>

------
benburton
Neo - Rails/iOS Software Engineer

New York (also similar positions in San Francisco, Ohio, Durham, Montevideo,
Singapore)

We care more about passion and curiosity, less about knowledge of one
particular framework. So you don’t need to know Rails or iOS but you do need
to have experience in familiar frameworks, and you need to be willing to learn
either or both. Languages and frameworks can be learned, passion cannot.

Our development process is based on XP with an emphasis on individualism and
pragmatism. We pair a lot, but not all the time. We test a lot, but not all
the time. The key is being able to explain your practices with rational
argument. Ultimately, we care more about building the best products we can,
less so about being dogmatic about our process.

<http://www.neo.com/jobs>

------
jakequist
Zillabyte (SF / SOMA. Full Time)

Zillabyte is hiring Full Stack Engineers and a lead UX designer.

Full Stack Engineer: * Help us use data science to model the global economy. *
Backgrounds in machine learning, AI, web development, and big data are great.

UX/Product Designer: * Take the lead on architecting the product, thinking
about the user first.

The right people will be generously compensated with both stock and salary.

About us: Zillabyte helps sales and marketing teams model their ideal
customers and find more of them. Through a combination of machine learning and
rapid human-curation, Zillabyte builds algorithms and custom filters that
allow business customers to identify high-potential sales leads and to analyze
customers based on external data.

Our culture emphasizes hard work, autonomy and creativity. Reach out to us and
let's see if there's a good fit!

jobs@zillabyte.com

------
jaymod
Epoxy (<http://epoxy.tv>) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full time ideal, intern,
remote and h1b considered)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Front-End Engineer and more

<http://epoxy.tv/jobs>

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel, Google/YouTube and Team Downey.

There are a number of senior engineering positions we'd like to hire for
specifically, but we're absolutely interested in hiring smart people who don't
exactly fit any of those particular positions. In general, we look for:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, a related degree from a top-tier program or the equivalent experience and mastery in industry

* Substantial real-world engineering experience with products shipped

* Strong, well articulated opinions on product design and engineering issues along with genuine flexibility and enthusiasm for approaches other than your own

* Preference for fast-moving markets, products, teams and the sometimes-ambiguous and fickle nature of early-stage startups

* High personal value on culture and culture fit in a job

* Deep sense of personal product ownership and long-term interest in developing technical and soft skills

We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby on Rails, node.js,
Backbone.js, MongoDB, and friends.

Sound like something for you? Check out more complete descriptions at
<http://epoxy.tv/jobs> or drop us a line at jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
ggurgone
Copenhagen, DK - full-time Front-end Engineer (JavaScript), Sr. PHP Developer
and part-time Graphic Designer.

Graduateland is one of Denmark’s hottest startups, which is currently taking
over Europe as well as the US and India.

We focus on delivering outstanding career portals to universities all over the
world – and we are good at it! We have been able to heavily expand, growing
from 6 to 27 people in 2012 and we are aiming to be 60 at the end of 2013. We
need talented people to join our technical department.

We are about to build our front-end infrastructure from the ground up,
therefore we are looking for an awesome Front-end Engineer. We also have two
openings for a Sr. PHP Developer and a Graphic Designer (part-time).

<http://graduateland.com/careers>

------
clevep
San Carlos, California (30 miles south of San Francisco) - Livingly Media

We are open to H1B and can also help cover relocation costs.

We are hiring:

\- Junior and senior full stack engineers

\- Junior and senior frontend engineers

Day to day we work with Python/Django, MySQL, iOS, JS, CSS, HTML, Sphinx,
among others. All positions are on-site and full time.

We are a tech driven media company with large traffic and a very small, tight-
knit team. Our 3 websites receive 30 million unique viewers a month and we
currently have 5 engineers.

You will ship a lot of code, you will build a lot of new features, and a lot
of people will use what you build! That is not recruiter BS; I am an engineer
on the team. If you love to build stuff and you can program, you will enjoy
this.

Feel free to email me personally at cleve@livingly.com! Let me know you're
from Hacker News!

No freelancers or firms, please.

------
sashthebash
StorageRoom - Berlin, Germany - H1b -----------------------------------

We’re building a cloud-based Content Management platform that’s targeted at
developers. We just received funding from prestigious VCs (unannounced).

You say Content Management sucks? That’s exactly what we think, and we see a
huge opportunity to do something completely different that plays well with
HTML5/JS and native mobile apps. The initial version of our platform is
already used by hundreds of customers, from major global media companies to
small development agencies (e.g. Viacom).

We already have a team of incredible developers that are working on the next
generation of our service. We are looking for a JS dev to join us (Node +
Angular).

Interested? Please send an email to sascha@thriventures.com and I can tell you
more.

------
falsedan
Edinburgh/Glasgow/Singapore - Skyscanner, Intern & Full-time

As Kayak is for the US, Skyscanner is for the rest of the world. Users make
over a million flight searches per day over 100s of millions of flight quotes.
We run on Windows and Linux, SQL & NoSQL, SVN & Git.

We've just moved to new offices with lots of desk space, and are looking for
.Net developers, Python developers, front-end, back-end, designers,
infrastructure, testers, and interns. The full list of jobs is
<http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/team>

We have regular lunchtime talks, a very competitive ping-pong league, personal
laptops for all employees, do agile development & continuous integration, and
dashboards for everything.

daniel@skyscanner.net

------
cuppy
San Francisco - full time/onsite (no remote) Backend Server Engineer, reloc
offered.

We make freemium iOS games and are located in the SoMa neighborhood.

You'll be doing development in PHP and Python (we would prefer people heavier
on the Python side)

You'll be responsible for MySQL database schema design for any features you
build

You'll be working with a series of production Redis deployments, and should
know when data belong here vs MySQL.

You'll be given a fair amount of work freedom, and be expected to manage
yourself. "With great power comes great responsibility" and all that...

You'll be using Git and Github

You'll be reviewing your fellow server engineers' code, and getting your own
reviewed on a regular basis

You'll grow incredibly familiar with Amazon Web Services, if you aren't
already

You'll be talking about games. A lot. And playing some too, if you like.

------
xycodex
San Mateo - Adap.tv, Inc - INC 500 - #2 ￼Fastest Growing Private Company in
Silicon Valley 2012

Hack Madison Avenue! Adap.tv Seeking Front-End Engineers - JavaScript | Flash
| Mobile

Adap.tv is modernizing the TV and video advertising industry. We're seeking
inspired engineers to join us. Engineers who are merciless in their code
reviews, who demand excellence, and who appreciate great design. Engineers
that code fearlessly, refactor aggressively, and ship constantly. Engineers
who care.

We’re rewriting our web application front-end from the ground up, and we need
people just like you! It's a great chance to get in early on the action and
make a huge impact. ￼ <http://adap.tv/careers/engineering>

------
derricki
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great product
developers at all experience levels to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At
Lucidchart, we build killer graphical web applications requiring highly
available, secure and scalable backend services. You may have seen Lucidchart
demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote: <http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>.
Talent and ability to learn are more important than years of experience.

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS of all levels. Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB
and MySQL. At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS of all levels. We build killer
graphical web applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the
browser. Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on
the Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from
an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

We're also looking for a product manager to help us coordinate the vision of
Lucidchart and our future products, develop relationships with key integration
partners, and coordinate product input to make sure we deliver the highest
value to our customers.

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
anshu214
Atlanta, GA/NYC, NY -- Full time and intern positions available

BetterCloud (<http://www.bettercloud.com/careers/>)

We have multiple positions open in both the Atlanta and New York offices.
Please see our website for further details.

------
lamplightr
Toronto

Uken Games is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile
games.

We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com>

------
atkonkol
GS Design in Milwaukee, WI is hiring a full-time backend developer. Must be
on-site.

GS Design offers an incredible work environment, generous compensation and
benefits, and the opportunity to work with a national client roster including
Harley-Davidson, Mercury Marine, SRAM Corporation, Showtime and more.

Most of our work is in Python and PHP, and we use Django, Drupal, and
Wordpress. Our projects are client-focused and varied - web applications,
custom content management, and service integration. We're looking for a
flexible, pragmatic generalist who can handle multiple projects and shifting
requirements.

You can see all our open positions here: <http://www.gsdesign.com/careers>

------
hahla
Not the traditional for this thread, but I'm looking for students/freelancers
who are excellent programmers for small projects I need time to time for my
network of sites.

Typical range of $100-200 per project, usually small edits, feature additions,
etc. Email is in profile.

------
mmun
Crowdmark (<http://crowdmark.com>) -- Toronto -- UI Designer

Crowdmark is a web startup that will change the way teachers grade. We ran a
pilot test in the winter with great results, and now we're looking to ramp up
the pace of development.

We're looking to hire a "full-time" junior or senior UI designer to start as
soon as possible. We offer competitive salaries with flexible hours.
Experience with some parts of the Adobe toolchain is necessary. Experience
with HAML/SASS is a plus, but if you're a CSS master it won't take long for us
to get you up to speed. Preference will be given to applicants in Toronto.

If you're interested or have any questions please email me at
martin@crowdmark.com.

------
collinjackson
San Francisco, CA - Apportable (<http://www.apportable.com>) full time or
intern devs

We are building a platform for developing Android apps in Objective-C. It's
already used by a number of top 100 game developers and we'll be releasing our
SDK to the general public soon. We're a team of 15 engineers and are hiring
more. Familiarity with iOS and/or Android NDK are a plus. We are a YC company
with solid funding, great benefits, already profitable.

Open source projects: <https://github.com/apportable>

Jobs page: <https://www.apportable.com/jobs>

Apply to: jobs+hn@apportable.com

------
robmallery
SF / LA / NYC / Vegas - Originate

Originate is a unique Venture Software firm that builds startup technology in
exchange for equity.

We’re working on 8-10 different startups at any given time and 20% of the
equity that Originate takes in any new venture is shared with the engineers
working on the projects. Everyone shares in the upside by building a portfolio
of equity based holdings. We offer a start-up atmosphere and equity upside
without the end-game failure (and 100% of your eggs in one basket) that is so
likely at most new ventures.

Tech stacks are primarily RoR, Scala, Android and iOS.

Engineering team is outstanding and we are 85 people (60 engineers) across 5
offices.

<http://www.originate.com>

------
jriediger
Recommind - San Francisco, CA - Machine Learning and Frontend Engineers -
Full-time, Intern, H1B

Our small team (3 people) is working in the information extraction in
semi-/unstructured data space and we are currently trying to grow the team. We
are generally looking for strong generalists who share our vision of
automatizing and scaling information extraction, but are also open to
outstanding specialists in ML/NLP or frontend.

If you're looking for a work experience with high degree of freedom and
flexibility (hours/work from home) while having the perks and benefits of
being part of a bigger company, you might be right with us.

If you're interested please contact me: julian (dot) riediger (at) recommind
(dot) com

~~~
jriediger
Forgot to add some recent coverage: [http://www.fastcompany.com/most-
innovative-companies/2013/in...](http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/2013/industry/big-data)

------
dcc
London, UK or Remote within Europe - Pixfizz (web-to-print PaaS)

We're looking for Senior and Junior Ruby/Javascript Engineer.

The interesting challenges we’re tackling range from scaling the backend to
handle millions of images and pages destined for print, all the way to
developing realtime collaborative design interfaces in the browser.

Your work will result in millions of unique printed pages across the world.
We’re a small (2 fulltime devs) bootstrapped startup with a proven revenue
stream where your contributions will make a big difference. You should be
passionate about growing and scaling a platform.

Our stack consists of Ruby, HTM5/Javascript, Node.js, Mysql and Cassnadra.
We're introducing Ansible for devops.

Email: daniel at pixfizz.com

------
TLCooksey
Redwood City, CA- full-time, Backend Developer

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-backend-
devel...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-backend-
developer/bgjSeEbN4r4Ry0eJe4efaV)

We build the leading SaaS platform for gamifying and measuring behavior across
the web, mobile, and applications, serving tens of millions of requests per
day. If you’re a smart, motivated developer with 4 - 6 years of proven, hands-
on experience with the back end of large-scale web applications, you might
just be the key person we’re looking for. Our driven, highly talented
development team builds the back-end infrastructure for our hosted platform,
and we’re growing

------
itcmcgrath
Rocket Software | Denver, CO

Release Manager: <http://bit.ly/XC11vP> (long URL)

What I care about: \- Agile experience and get help continue to drive the new
culture through my teams \- Project Management experience \- By far the
biggest, is that you are smart and passionate about software, we can do
training for everything else if you are the right person

Heaps of other jobs around the world here:
<https://rocketsoftwarecareers.silkroad.com/>

You'll be working with all the products on this page:
<http://u2.rocketsoftware.com/products>

Contact details in my profile.

------
sidjoshi
Seattle - Amazon.com / H1B Welcome / Full Time

Have you ever called customer service for a company and got transferred from
this person to that person because they couldn’t figure out what your problem
was? This happens for those companies because they don’t have advanced
technology to predict how best to solve the customers’ problems. Our team is
responsible for building software to enable Amazon to intelligently predict
the customers’ pain points to optimally route the customer to the right
solution, whether it be a customer service agent or self-help features. You
would design and develop software to build and interface with machine learning
models from data you gather, and to interface with Amazon’s numerous backend
systems to solve the customers problem right the first time.

As a member of our team, you will design, build and deliver technology that
directly impacts millions of Amazon customers. You will have the opportunity
to provide direction to our businesses and guide the design of our systems
based on realistic time lines and resource constraints. Amazon.com has been
ranked #1 in customer service experience, and it will be a challenge to
continuously improve customer service technologies, and we need many smart
people like you to join us in meeting these challenges.

Basic Qualifications: \- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or equivalent
program with formal training in computer science basics such as data
structures, sorting/searching algorithms, order analysis. \- 3+ years of
experience in C++ and/or Java

Preferred Qualifications: \- Communication skills for both a technical and
business audience \- Willingness to deeply understand the goals and challenges
of customer service operations \- Analytical abilities, proven design skills
and a track record of delivery \- Strong background in computer science basics
(data structures, sorting and searching algorithms, order analysis) \-
Experience with designing, building and deploying scalable, highly available
systems \- Fluency in Java \- Experience with CSS, JavaScript, AJAX, Perl a
plus \- Experience with data analysis and data mining in large scale database
environments a plus

Please contact me for more info: sidjoshi (at) amazon (dot) com

------
koblas
TubularLabs - Mountain View CA

Python shop - if you're a frontend or backend pick... Frontend - BackboneJS,
HTML5, CSS Backend - RabbitMQ / MySQL / Tornado

We're building SASS tools for YouTube to help channels develop their audience.

Contact me if you're interested: david@tubularlabs.com

------
mknoke
Berlin, Germany

Looking for product managers (with/without experience), data scientists and
Ruby on Rails developers. Our company is helping to monetize mobile&online
games, we get a couple million users per day (growing fast).

We offer a friendly environment with a passion to do things the right way,
flexible work hours, requirement to work on-site but not all the time, very
international team - only a minority of our employees is German.

Will help will relocation, German language course and work permit as
necessary, this has become very easy. More info here:
<http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers/jobs/>

------
styrmis
Yokohama, Japan, full-time, assistance with visa.

This position is for a software developer (primarily Perl) in a growing team,
working on a large-scale data processing system for a major telecommunications
company in Japan. The project is still relatively young so there is the
potential for influencing design decisions made as we scale, including
opportunities to work with cutting edge hardware. You'll be joining a vibrant
and growing team in Yokohama Japan—successful applicants will be provided with
the necessary working visa for Japan, accommodation, national health insurance
and a very competitive salary.

Email me for more details: styrmis@gmail.com

------
fusion_guru
OptiMine Software (Saint Paul, MN) - Full time Java Software Engineer. Local
candidates (H1B Acceptable)

We are a fast growing Startup in St. Paul looking for a software engineer to
join our team and help develop our Internet advertising optimization
technology.

We are an agile Java shop using Spring, Hibernate, JSF with an MSSQL backend.
We do leverage the Microsoft stack (MS SQL Server, IIS, .NET framework,
ASP.NET, ADO.NET, C# or VB.NET, SSIS, SSRS) for ETL and reporting.

<http://www.optimine.com/software-engineer/>

If you are interested in this position, send me an email dickens [dot] nyabuti
[@] optimine [dot] com

------
rada
Minneapolis: Web/Mobile Engineer/Developer. Full-time, local only, no
sponsorship.

Looking for one good developer to join our team. Great environment (think
start-up within a large stable company), truly great small team and
outstanding life-work balance/schedule (no overtime, summer hours, etc).

Our stack is: C#, PHP, MySQL, Javascript (plain/JQuery/JQuery Mobile), HTML5,
iOS, Android, Selenium. Any combination of those skills is fine.

Full time onsite Minneapolis (Eden Prairie) only, no sponsorship.

Email me at <http://i.imgur.com/jg46D.png>. I am happy to answer any fellow
developers' questions but please, no recruiters. Thanks!

------
matttah
Boston - Setfive Consulting

We're looking for a Junior-Mid level PHP developer. We're located in Central
Square. All of our current developers are full stack developers, we do
everything but design the webpages.

Our clients range from small start-ups to mid size companies. We aren't in a
single industry, we work in everything from forex trading to market research
to ad serving.

We've been around for 5 years. Ideally you have 2 or so years of web
development experience, experience using frameworks and are easy to get along
with.

If you're interested in more check out our site at <http://setfive.com> and
shoot us an email.

Look forward to hearing from you!

------
apgwoz
Tech Lead at OkCupid Labs (www.okcupidlabs.com) - New York, NY

At OkCupid Labs, we're building new products that connect people in love,
life, work, and beyond. We assemble as small product teams that work fast,
have fun, and ship often.

We're looking for an enthusiastic and talented lead hacker to join our growing
team. You’ll be helping to make our products awesome and scalable for millions
of users. You’ll get to work with a team of fantastic and fast moving hackers
to make the social web a more insightful and engaging place.

Apply on our site: <http://www.okcupid.com/careers/we-are-hiring>

------
mikeklaas

      Web, backend, machine learning, mobile dev - SF - H1B
    

Zite (<http://zite.com>) is a company with machine learning and data at its
core: our goal is to use deep personalization technology to give people news
they wouldn't be able to find any other way. We're looking for engineers eager
to dig into big data, both on the scalability front and on relevance. We think
that personalization technology should be used for more than optimizing your
google queries—it should instead be at the core of a product (think Pandora).

    
    
      More info here: http://zite.com/jobs

------
m_darkTemplar
EyeNetra, an MIT Media lab spin off, is looking for a full time lead Android
developer as well as INTERNs. Located in Sommerville, MA.

It's a lot of interesting work and we're working on a product that could help
a lot of people! The goal is to bring affordable eye care to people all around
the world who need glasses but don't have access right now because the current
testing tools are expensive and require significant training.

If you're interested or have questions, please contact EyeNetra at
jobs@eyenetra.com!

You can also find out more about EyeNetra here,
<http://eyenetra.com/mission.html>.

------
vnorby
Mountain View, CA - Full-time iOS/iPhone/iPad developer on-site only

Origami.com (formerly known as Everyme) is a YC-backed (S11) startup building
an online home for families. We are 8 people (5 eng, 2 design, 1 biz) that are
passionate about helping families and loved ones communicate and store
memories for generations. We are a subscription-based service that is
launching soon and already has a passionate base of beta users. We also
operate Everyme, a private social network with over 300,000 downloads.

If you're interested, please email me with information about yourself to
vibhu@origami.com and I'll get back to you right away.

------
appriverjobs
Gulf Breeze, FL - AppRiver <http://www.appriver.com/about-us/careers/>
AppRiver is growing company that delivers email and web security services to
small and medium businesses.

We are looking for a Senior .Net Architect and a Software Developer.
Responsibilities include:

\- Writing high-quality code and unit tests

\- Participating in software design and architecture

\- Learning and sharing new concepts, patterns, principles

\- Participating in work planning and costing

Developers will be expected to hit the ground running and be immediately
productive. If you’re up for the challenge, contact us at jobs@appriver.com.

------
jonny_eh
San Mateo, CA - OUYA

We're in the midst of launching the world's first open video game console,
running on Android.

If you're passionate about Android, Rails, or video games, come talk to us!

<http://www.ouya.tv/jobs/>

------
paulaminc
Boston, MA / Riparian Data We're running a Meteor stack on top of Node.js,
with straight Ruby for services on the back end. This is all supported by a
Mongo database.

Hiring Software Engineer: <http://www.ripariandata.com/jobs/>

Join us this Wednesday(4.3.13 @ 6:30 pm) our team is hosting: "Build Your
First Meteor App" RSVP here: [http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-
Boston/events/106692532/?gj=wc1...](http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-
Boston/events/106692532/?gj=wc1d_e&a=wc1d_gnl&rv=wc1d_e&_af_eid=106692532&_af=event)

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, India, INTERN Khitchdee is building a custom gadget. We intend to
popularize the production of custom gadgets all over the world. This summer
internship is more like an apprenticeship where you learn the ropes while
following an experienced engineer. It is best suited to EE students with an
interest in music. Monthly stipend Rs.29167. If you applying from outside
India, keep in mind that the total stipend wont cover your traveling costs. To
apply email rohit@khitchdee.com. Our website <http://www.khitchdee.com>

------
danmelnick
Reverb.com — Chicago, IL

Musical Web UX Designer

Reverb (<http://reverb.com>) is disrupting the music instrument marketplace
space and we're looking for a designer with a vision who can help us succeed.
Our mission is to make the buying and selling of vintage and used instruments
fun, affordable, easy, and reliable. Passion for music and music gear is a
huge plus.

More info here: [http://reverb.theresumator.com/apply/6x8FMJ/Musical-Web-
UX-D...](http://reverb.theresumator.com/apply/6x8FMJ/Musical-Web-UX-
Designer.html)

or feel free to email me: danm at reverb.com

------
mknoke
San Francisco, CA

For our San Francisco Office we are looking for a product engineer /
integration engineer to help game developers integrate our monetization
products. Basic technical skills (especially SQL and HTML/CSS/Javascript) as
well as a customer oriented mindset are key for the position.

For this position, we would train you in our Berlin office for the first
weeks.

If you are not from the US, we take care of your (H1B) visa.

Details: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/product-engineer-
m-f...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/product-engineer-
m-f/b9qnjsDTer4QP1eJe4egig)

for this position as well as

~~~
thirdtruck
Hello mknoke. It looks like the end of your post got chopped off, but I would
like to see what else you had lined up. Thanks.

------
santry
Boston, MA (South End, no remote) - MeYou Health

I'm Lead Engineer at MeYou Health and we're hiring engineers (and a web
designer). We work mostly in Rails and Node.js, building web apps that help
people improve their well-being through small, healthy actions that are within
reach for everyone. Our apps leverage social connections and game mechanics as
well as our original research in health and behavior change.

I've been with MeYou Health for about 6 months and it's the best job I've ever
had. We ship code every day of the week, multiple times per day. We're all
users of the products we build so we're all really invested in making the
products great. It's a fantastic team and a great environment.

Some highlights from our jobs page:

We have a practically unheard of work/life balance. We are very flexible and
family friendly when it comes to work and vacation time. Those crazy hours you
find at most start-ups? Practically nonexistent here.

We're friends. We know and like each other, quirks and all.

We care about workplace well-being. Health matters here.

We play games. We have an Xbox and know how to use it.

We're in this together. We have a great team dynamic with a go-get-’em
attitude.

We have fun. Conversations are lively and there's plenty of laughter.

We're making a difference. Our well-being solutions are creating meaningful,
lifelong change.

* Competitive salaries with annual bonus structure

* 23 paid days off a year, plus flex days and holidays

* 401(k) matching with no vesting schedule

* Comprehensive health benefits, including life, AD&D, vision and dental, for you, your family, or your significant other

* New software and equipment (we’re mostly on Macs) and an iPhone

* Flexible and open working environment

* Walking distance from Back Bay, Arlington, and Park Street MBTA stations

Please feel free to contact me directly at sean.santry@meyouhealth.com

or read more and apply at

<http://meyouhealth.com/jobs>

------
Jasonflo
Overland Park, KS Dallas, Texas REGULAR FULL-TIME (H1-B/OPT WELCOME)

Samsung Mobile

Sr. Engineer- Android Application Developer The Android Application Developer
will primarily be involved in the design, implementation and launch of one or
more non-trivial Android applications on Samsung handsets. These applications
make use of one or more network services (such as Email, SMS/MMS, web services
API etc.) and interact with one or more apps/frameworks on the handset (such
as browser, maps, etc.). The developer will work closely with other developers
to create robust designs. In addition, they will work closely with one or more
QA teams (local or remote) to identify, debug and fix production issues. The
developer is expected to work hard during production/launch time frames to
ensure that handset launches are not delayed. Job Duties ‣ Design, implement
and test one or more Android applications - using state of the art Android
APIs and frameworks. ‣ Work closely with QA teams to identify and fix any and
all bugs that are reported. ‣ Travel to customer or partner sites to
facilitate smooth exchange of information, joint development or integration
activities (approximately 3-4 times a year - and each trip lasting about 2
weeks). ‣ Travel to Korea when needed for design, implementation or
integration activities with hardware and firmware teams (approximately 3-4
times a year - each trip lasting about 2 weeks). Qualifications ‣ Fluent in
Java programming - especially in a mobile or embedded environment. Expertise
with object-oriented design and development mandatory; knowledge of common
Java “design patterns” are required. ‣ Expertise with Android APIs -
especially in the UI area. Must have developed one or two non-trivial Android
applications in the recent past. ‣ Knowledge of Android frameworks - such as
messaging, networking, web services - strongly desired. Candidates with
demonstrable expertise in such middleware APIs will be given preference. ‣
Expertise in fundamentals of computer science - data structures, algorithms,
multi-threaded programming, networking concepts is mandatory. Candidates
unable to test in these areas will be rejected. ‣ Self-starter - with ability
to independently acquire the knowledge required to succeed in their job. ‣
Minimally Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science is required; MS CS preferred.

j.flournoy@sta.samsung.com

------
danp610610
London / Fulltime - Marblar

We're looking to spark the next science revolution.

You’re a Python, Ruby or PHP web developer, and you’re bored of hearing about
photo-sharing apps. You’ve always imagined putting your skills to use and
making a real difference to the world.

Marblar needs your skills, and we want to put them to excellent use supporting
over 10,000 scientists around the world already bringing about the next
scientific revolution.

[http://muses.marblar.com/post/34712439304/marblars-
growing-c...](http://muses.marblar.com/post/34712439304/marblars-growing-
calling-all-developers)

------
bpowers
Nashville, TN - PassportParking

We are bringing parking into the 21st century. Always building and inventing
and have a product that has an actual revenue model. Small team where everyone
is highly driven.

We've got a programming challenge out there to weed out people that won't put
in the effort to join an amazing opportunity.
<http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest>

Shoot me an email if you want to chat.

brad.powers@passportparking.com <http://passportparking.com>

------
martian
San Francisco - Thumbtack - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is Amazon for services. A quarter of a million businesses have
listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses with new customers
everyday.

Our small team is dedicated to excellent engineering and design. We eat meals
together everyday cooked by an in-house chef. We work in a beautiful old
warehouse in SOMA.

<http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering> and <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Email chris at thumbtack with questions.

------
bostonpete
Exa (<http://exa.com>) Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston) | Full-time |
H1B welcome

We're a relatively small software company that develops simulation products
that are used extensively for product design in a number of industries (e.g.
automotive, aerospace, and motorsports). I manage the preprocessor group here.

Exa has a number of SW positions listed on our site, but I'm partial to the
position in my group...

<http://exa.com/sr-swe-eng-graph-pre-proc.html>

------
t1c1
Full Stack Web Hacker :: Santa Monica, CA

Our Silicon Beach huge data start-up seeks experienced coders to join our
founding team. We are on a mission to have fun creating innovative products
that solve legit analytics problems.

Do you demand cutting edge innovation? Are you excited about or already using
the latest technologies on the market? Love open source contribution? Get in
here!

<http://jobvite.com/m?3U9dMfwM> \- - - <http://cojoin.com/careers/>

------
paulyoung
New York - CrowdTwist - <https://coderwall.com/team/crowdtwist>

CrowdTwist provides the most advanced multi-channel Customer Relationship &
Loyalty Platform on the planet for leading brands such as Pepsi, The X Factor
USA, Miami Dolphins, Sony Music, Zumiez and more.

We're looking for talented engineers to focus on the client-side aspects of
our apps. Our team is currently building the next generation of our products,
with a focus on front-end architecture and responsive design.

------
stevewilhelm
San Francisco CA: Full Stack Web Developer Full Time

Euclid is a rapidly growing, well-funded startup turning real-world behavior
into unprecedented insights. If you’re smart, data-driven, and have a healthy
disregard for the impossible, we want to talk to you!

As a Full Stack Engineer at Euclid, you will be building Rails applications
and APIs, from our cloud-based databases and back-end services to our dynamic
JavaScript front-end.

More information at <http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/>

------
playhard
WalletKit (Mountain View, CA and Chennai, India). We are primarily looking for
designers in India who can also code (HTML,CSS) to work for our growing global
startup.

WalletKit is the easiest SaaS platform for businesses to create,manage and
deliver to its customers digital Boarding passes,Tickets,Store cards and
Coupons for mobile wallets like Apple passbook and Google Wallet.

Shoot us an email. work@walletkit.com . We are funded by 500startups. More
positions at <http://walletkit.com/jobs>

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg: <http://www.trendiction.com/>
<http://www.talkwalker.com>

No remote. Looking for more java developers in the field of: - distributed
large scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis - web applications We
crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients. You can contact me
directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

------
bankim
Nimble Storage | San Jose, CA | Full Time

Nimble Storage is one of the fastest growing storage systems company.
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/awards.php>

Looking for system software development engineers with expertise in
C/C++/Java.

Please check careers page for specific positions:
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php>

If interested email resume along with job position to bankim [at]
nimblestorage [dot] com

------
steverb
Knoxville, TN - Cellular Sales

Mid - Senior Level Developer

We work hard, and we play hard while working hard. We also sell cell phones.

We're privately owned, with zero debt and we are growing at an amazing pace
(especially for a retail organization).

We're looking for a smart, self starter who really cares about the quality of
their work and the quality of those around them and knows the .NET stack and
really understands HTTP and web services (REST).

Local developers only please, we're just not at a point where we can handle
people working remotely most of the time.

Contact steve.barbour@cellularsales.com

------
capkutay
WebAction Inc. in Palo Alto - Full Time- Senior Front End Developer

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company based in Palo Alto,
CA. The company was founded in May 2012 and it is currently in stealth mode.
We are building a real-time big data management platform that collects,
analyzes, and persists data from disparate sources and enables users to build
a new generation of applications. Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans
with proven track records, WebAction is backed by some of the most respected
names in Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, and generous equity
for the right candidates. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as
we do and share the excitement of an early start-up environment please apply
today. Job Description: You should be a self-starting senior web UI developer
with a desire to lead and mentor others. You excel in a fast-paced agile
environment and will be able to collaborate with back-end engineers to design
interfaces and architect interaction models, and with the product team to
wire-frame and prototype ideas.

Desired Skills & Experience:

-Excellent JavaScript knowledge necessary – please be prepared to show us examples of your work

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience with visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Know how to build drag and drop web diagramming UIs (such as mxGraph, gliffy, drawio)

-At least 4 years professional experience building sophisticated JavaScript applications At least 7 years experience in software development BS/BA in Computer Science or related field is a must

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses: -Experience in user interaction design and user experience

-Knowledge of back-end web frameworks

-iOS or Android experience

Candidates must currently reside in the USA.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY & Palo Alto, CA

10gen: The Company Behind The MongoDB NoSQL Database

\- Solutions Architect \- Consulting Engineer \- Technical Account Manager \-
Technical Service Engineers \- Database Kernel Developers (4-8+ years in C++)
\- & More….

10gen is looking for intelligent individuals to further our ongoing plans for
world domination! If you are looking for a company that will constantly
challenge you to improve – we might be the one for you.

Feel free to send over your resume & the positions you might be interested in
to - Jason.Chen@10gen.com

www.10gen.com/careers

------
kaib
We are building supercomputers and bespoke software to run on them. Your FPGA
designs will be at the heart of it all.

Senior FPGA Design Engineer, Full Time

Airstone Labs, San Francisco, CA

<http://maximum.simplyhired.com/a/jbb/job-details/823021>

We are building a simulation environment to run extremely complex simulations
in real time. The team previously built Tinkercad, the first cloud based CAD
software, and Gen6 the first massively distribute geometry kernel.

Contact kai@airstonelabs.com

------
moxon
San Francisco CA: Sr. QA Engineer Full Time Everest - everest.com

Everest provides tools and community to help people achieve personal goals and
live their dreams. We are a 10-person team, backed by great investors and
advisors, and already live on the App Store.

As the team's QA lead, you'll be refining our current processes, establishing
best test practices, and helping to grow our suite of tools including UI
automation.

More information at <http://everest.com/opportunities>

------
evanr
San Francisco - Full-time - $100k+ w/ equity

Why work at AdStack? (we build algorithmic advertising technology)

• You know the only important thing is to work with (and learn from) the
smartest people.

• You want to hone your craft as a developer and engineer.

• You want to solve hard engineering problems using the best tools for the
job.

• You want to join a team and culture built by engineers.

• You're tired of not doing things the 'right way' from the start

• You believe in iterative development, continuous integration, unit testing,
and measuring everything you want to optimize.

If these are your values email me at evan@adstack.com

-Evan

------
joestelmach
New York - Perka (getperka.com)

We're looking for engineers with an interest in Java / Android / iOS /
JavaScript.

Perka was recently named one of Fast Company's most innovative company's in
local: [http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/2013/in...](http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/2013/industry/local)

We also contribute back to the open source community:
<https://github.com/perka>

Please contact joe@getperka.com if you're interested.

------
nick_urban
New York City / Full-time (flexible) or contract-to-fulltime. Local only.

Do you like the finer things? Bespoke Post is hiring a full-stack Ruby
developer.

We offer mentorship, swag, a fun work environment, and a chance to make an
impact in an innovative commercial space.

If you're interested, please send me an example of your work (including source
code) and say a bit about what you're looking for.

Desired competencies: Rails, TDD, git, SQL, A/B testing, HTML, CSS,
Javascript, etc.

nick@bespokepost.com

<https://www.bespokepost.com>

------
azmat
LONDON, the one in the UK - Full-time/ Interns. Developers (Python, Web/JS,
Machine Learning, Mobile).

CITYMAPPER: We're designing and building the ultimate urban transport app- the
way you imagined it would exist in the future.

* <http://citymapper.com/jobs>

* Funded/backed by top folks in Europe.

* Small team (google, startups, academia), with an active user base, tremendous opportunity right now to have an impact, and share upside.

* We solve problems the hard way, do our own routing, like open data for cities.

------
schlegelrock
Salt Lake City, Utah - Full time on site

OC Tanner makes rewards and software to help companies appreciate their
employees.

Highlights:

* We are continuously deployed and ship 15-20 times a day

* We are small team driven and love pairing

* We live at 100% test coverage and the build fails if that number drops

* We don't do deadlines, agile or scrum. Our process is designed around being done and it is done when it is in production

* 45 mins from world-class snow sports, mt biking and curling.

We are looking for frontend (angular), ruby, ios and android developers.

To apply, send a note to: scott "dot" schlegel "@" octanner "." com

------
NotDaveLane
Nashville, TN - Metova - <http://metova.com/jobs/>

We're looking for entry to senior level mobile developers.

Our primary business is mobile app development (mostly Android and iOS), and
some Web/backend development (Rails). We're a professional services company,
developing apps on behalf of our customers. We deliver iterations weekly, work
in very small teams, have an open office space, buy the best tools we can
find, and build the tools we can't find.

------
andrewljohnson
Berkeley, CA - full-time developer

We are looking for a developer to lead development of Gaia GPS for Android.
Your job might range from building a cross-platform, OpenGL, C++ 3D mapping
engine, to implementing a better way to filter GPS track data.

We would eventually like to have you full-time, but it can start as a
contract.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31506/android-
develope...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31506/android-developer-
with-mapping-and-math-skills-trailbehind)

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. At 700,000 skus and 4000+
brands, we carry slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as many
shoes as Zappos.

We are looking to hire Python, Javascript and Front End developers.

You will be working directly with the product and will be making decisions
that directly influence the site.

You must love coding - everything else we can work around. You must have a
github repo that you are proud of. Email us if interested - jobs at
styloot.com.

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA.

Twilio is looking for someone to help build the latest, greatest version of
the Twilio API, to make sure it's capable of scaling as we continue to grow.
Looking for candidates who are HTTP nerds, passionate about REST and API
design.

If you're interested, feel free to contact me directly - kevin@twilio.com.

We're hiring for a boatload of other positions as well - we have listings
online here, <https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/>.

------
abbottry
Science Exchange: Multiple engineers, front end and back end.

Palo Alto, CA

Were scaling our rails application from strictly rails to a service based
application using APIs to power separate interfaces that are both public
facing and internal.

Looking for experienced ruby engineers and JavaScript ninjas.

A great opportunity to join a small team and build new functionality from the
ground up!

Sweet buzzwords include Rails, backbone, node, api, dashboards and SQL.

<https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs>

------
ubergrok
Springfield, MA - Thing5

Java Web Application Developer - Thing5 is currently seeking a dedicated and
energetic Java Web Application Developer with good working knowledge of Java
and modern web development. Chance to develop new products, tools, and
processes to support/improve our telecom platform, and other business
processes.

[http://www.dice.com/job/result/RTX17bd3b/wspos067733?src=19&...](http://www.dice.com/job/result/RTX17bd3b/wspos067733?src=19&q=thing5)

------
johnpaulett
Montage Healthcare Solutions, Philadelphia, New York, St. Louis - FULL-TIME,
REMOTE

Python Software Developer: Using Python / Django to develop and support our
medical NLP and analytics product. Startup with full benefits. Full
description at <http://montage.theresumator.com/>

Apply at <http://montage.theresumator.com> or email john at
montagehealthcare.com.

------
thetron
Melbourne or Sydney, Australia - involved.com.au

With a content-first approach, we develop bespoke digital experiences for some
great clients – from global travel and tourism companies to local boutique
arts- and media-based clientele – including a long-established interface
research relationship with University of Melbourne. We design and develop
eCommerce sites, custom CMS-driven sites, Android/iOS apps, digital campaigns
and much more. Our clients are Australian, Asia Pacific and UK based, we’re
open source and proud, in love with Ruby and all things mobile, and enjoy
helping good people futureproof their digital presence. Our flat structure and
open communication encourage contribution from every level.

We’re looking for…

An experienced front-end developer to join us in Melbourne, working closely
with our design team and technical director. Someone that’s adept at crafting
high quality user experiences for desktop and mobile, with at least a couple
of years experience in a similar role. A team player, that quickly becomes
instrumental in every project, from inception to delivery, as we firmly
believe in a collaborative, inclusive approach to our projects.

You’re ideally...

* a lovely person, committed to continual learning and sharing;

* passionate about great web experiences, quality design and fanatical detail;

* experienced in building nice things for appreciative clients and end-users;

* equally happy to contribute to client workshops and design sessions, as you are getting stuck into serious code;

* established and active in the development community, with a GitHub profile we can have a poke at;

&&

* you.skills.include?(“Ruby”) == major_bonus_points

We offer...

* a lovely little studio space in the heart of Collingwood, with top coffee at arm’s length;

* a busy but relaxed, friendly environment with constant music and no politics;

* the chance to work with some major brands, on influential projects that matter;

* a great salary, negotiable dependent on prior experience;

* a realistic approach to working hours and life balance;

* the opportunity for personal growth through attending relevant conferences and workshops.

------
measlyweasel
CARFAX provides trusted information that helps millions of people buy and sell
used cars with more confidence. At CARFAX, we’re at our best when we’re
growing, and we believe the same is true of the people who work here. That’s
why we invest in the growth of our employees and offer rewarding, creative,
fast-paced work, as well as many other opportunities to challenge you.

Why you want to work for Carfax: - Your high energy, entrepreneurial spirit
will be appreciated

\- You work well in an environment that is chaotic at times

\- Team dynamics are important to you

\- You are comfortable being yourself at work

\- You thoroughly know and have created useful projects in a high-level
language such as Java, Groovy, Ruby or Python

\- You particularly like technologies whose names start with 'G' ( our main
stack involves Groovy, Gradle, Grails and Git)

\- You've got a solid knowledge of at least a few of the following: HTML5,
CSS3, Javascript/CoffeScript/jQuery, Web Standards, MVC architectures,
RESTful/Service Oriented Architectures, Spring, Oracle, Mongo, RabbitMQ,
Continuous Integration, TDD.

\- We love messing with the latest and greatest technologies and will send you
to conferences/training to find out more about the state of the art

\- We promote a teaching environment even when it requires us to slow down

\- Personal Dev time every Friday afternoon, work on your own projects, many
devs here own/run productive side projects

\- Agile/XP flows through our veins, we are meta about this probably to a
fault. We pair program, use TDD, and we frequently review agile concepts and
their application to our work flow

\- Comfortable work/life balance, excellent benefits, competitive salary and
bonus program

\- We like to have FUN at work -- lots of events and team building (zombie
paintball, annual paper airplane contest, musical chairs competitions for
extra vacation days, theme dinners, SWAG, parties, the list goes on and on...)

We want developers that are comfortable learning new technologies and really
diving deep into optimizing our existing stack. If you can be a top notch
contributor on our team then please apply at <http://jobvite.com/m?3YUpHfwI>
and we'll get back to you as fast as we can

------
zmillman
Berkeley, CA ~ Developer Intern at Magoosh (<http://magoosh.com/jobs/mobile-
developer-intern/>)

Us: A small team of 8 wise-crackers bringing online test prep to the world
with 10s of thousands of happy students and an office in downtown Berkeley,
one block east of BART.

You: A friendly budding programmer interested in shipping code and expanding
Magoosh’s web, Android and/or iOS apps

------
miles_matthias
InspiringApps - mobile app dev shop with a mix of client and product work,
located in downtown Boulder, Colorado, and work from home 2 days a week.

We do a lot of work in Titanium, so we're mainly looking for Javascript
developers interested in building iPhone and iPad apps.

See more at <http://www.inspiringapps.com/about/jobs/>

PS - I'm the one holding the champagne bottle on a hike. That's how we do it.
:)

------
torrenegra
VoiceBunny:

Business Developer (San Francisco) Software Developers (Bogota)

<http://voicebunny.com/pages/jobs>

VoiceBunny allows anyone quick access to thousands of voices in dozens of
languages. Whether it's a one-time short project, or a project requiring
thousands of recordings, VoiceBunny makes it effortless to find the perfect
voice at affordable prices. Our clients can use our API, run castings, etc.

------
jshen
Los Angeles, CA (Glendale)

Disney

We are Disney.com and we like JavaScript, Ruby, and Search/Machine Learning:
Backbone, jQuery, <canvas>, WebGL, Sinatra, Rails, Solr, Hadoop

We're seeking multidisciplinary developers with a passion for building unique,
creative experiences across the web and mobile devices. Join us as we
collaborate with product, design, and UX to create Disney's next generation of
web and mobile experiences.

Interested? email me: jay.donnell@disney.com

------
Michelle1
San Francisco, CA – Fulltime, Software Engineer & Data Scientist

About us - At Ginger.io, we are on a mission to change population health. The
company is a spin-off of the MIT Media Lab, and we use sensor data and machine
learning to build a 'check-engine light' for a person's health. Our platform
is designed to help chronic patients, their caregivers and providers.
Ginger.io is currently working with leading US healthcare institutions, has
won industry awards, and has been featured in the Economist, New York Times,
and Businessweek.

Software Engineer (Web, Mobile, Data) - Ginger.io is looking for software
engineers to help us take our product to the next level. We’re looking for
candidates who can play across at least one of the following areas:

• Back-end web development: Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Django, Celery • Front-end
web development: HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery • Mobile: Android, iOS (either
native or using frameworks like PhoneGap), background processing • Deployment
& scaling: database sharding and replication, Apache/Nginx, Fabric, RabbitMQ,
logging, monitoring • Data engineering: production feature extraction and
machine learning, distributed computation using Hadoop and Celery, data
modeling using R and Python toolkits.

For more information: <http://ginger.io/jobs/software-engineer/>

Data Scientist - We are looking for a Data Scientist with a background in
statistics and data mining to focus on offline analysis and study design. This
role is both internal and external facing, hence excellent communication
skills are a must. We’re looking for a subset of the following technical
skills.

• MS (or PhD) in statistics, epidemiology, computer science, public health or
related quantitative field • Expertise in statistics including study design,
hypothesis testing, sample size estimation, generalized linear models and
multivariate statistics • Familiarity with machine learning and bayesian
methods for classification for offline analysis • Ability to develop and
iterate models and analysis using R, Python, and other scripting languages on
large datasets • Ability to work with engineering team to deploy analysis/
models on production servers • Experience with grant writing is a plus.

For more information: <http://ginger.io/jobs/data-scientist/>

------
Michelle1
San Francisco, CA – Fulltime, Software Engineer & Data Scientist

About us - At Ginger.io, we are on a mission to change population health. The
company is a spin-off of the MIT Media Lab, and we use sensor data and machine
learning to build a 'check-engine light' for a person's health. Our platform
is designed to help chronic patients, their caregivers and providers.
Ginger.io is currently working with leading US healthcare institutions, has
won industry awards, and has been featured in the Economist, New York Times,
and Businessweek.

Software Engineer (Web, Mobile, Data) - Ginger.io is looking for software
engineers to help us take our product to the next level. We’re looking for
candidates who can play across at least one of the following areas:

• Back-end web development: Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Django, Celery • Front-end
web development: HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery • Mobile: Android, iOS (either
native or using frameworks like PhoneGap), background processing • deployment
& scaling: database sharding and replication, Apache/Nginx, Fabric, RabbitMQ,
logging, monitoring • Data engineering: production feature extraction and
machine learning, distributed computation using Hadoop and Celery, data
modeling using R and Python toolkits.

For more information: <http://ginger.io/jobs/software-engineer/>

Data Scientist - We are looking for a Data Scientist with a background in
statistics and data mining to focus on offline analysis and study design. This
role is both internal and external facing, hence excellent communication
skills are a must. We’re looking for a subset of the following technical
skills.

• MS (or PhD) in statistics, epidemiology, computer science, public health or
related quantitative field • Expertise in statistics including study design,
hypothesis testing, sample size estimation, generalized linear models and
multivariate statistics • Familiarity with machine learning and bayesian
methods for classification for offline analysis • Ability to develop and
iterate models and analysis using R, Python, and other scripting languages on
large datasets • Ability to work with engineering team to deploy analysis/
models on production servers • Experience with grant writing is a plus.

For more information: <http://ginger.io/jobs/data-scientist/>

------
asifnoor
REMOTE iOS mentor available

I am iOS developer with 3+ years experience in iOS development. Also worked in
.Net technologies. Recently passed Technology Entrepreneur course (How to
build startups) from Standford University with distinction. I am interested in
working remotely for some exciting ideas.I am also running my technical blog
www.techipost.com.

Please add me on skype asifnoor86 or shoot me an email at asef.noor@gmail.com
for chat.

------
jdevonport
PageHub. Based at our new London office. Join us working on our front end user
interface, exploring creative new ways to render real time customer insight
information.

Seeking: Front End Engineer - Backbone.js, D3.js, Django experience a plus!

Awesome benefits, salary and stock. Drop us an email and have a chat if you
would like to know more. joinus@pagehub.co.uk or <http://pagehub.co.uk>

------
babs474
Optimine (St. Paul, MN) - Software Engineer -- Full Time

We use the jvm and related technology stack, but we are impressed by
experience with a variety of technologies.

Optimine optimizes your paid search bidding strategy. Think of it like
algorithmic trading but in the adwords market.

We are a small team working on a interesting problem. If that sounds
interesting to you check us out at optimine.com and contact us at ops-hr [at]
optimine [dot] com

------
flippyhead
Pathable (<http://pathable.com>) - Seattle WA or Remote

Pathable is hiring expert javascript engineers. We've embraced remote working
and will buy you a round trip ticket anywhere in the world and two months of
housing for if hired. Learn more: <http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-
pathable/>

~~~
burgerguyg
Please correct the syntax errors and poor logic in your job description.

Example 1:

Don't "HATE HATE HATE" anything, even IE6. Hating it is inefficient and wastes
cycles. Deal with it or ignore it. Furthermore, practical people who find
hatred inefficient will find your negativity offputting.

Frame it in a more positive light. "Would you like to be able to pretend IE
doesn't exist and live in the joy of Chrome?" Essentially the same message as
"Do you HATE HATE HATE Internet Explorer?? Do you love love love Chrome?" but
way less negative.

Example 2:

"Lightening" is the gerund form of the verb "lighten," as in "lightening
someone's load." While reducing someone's load will make them faster, I'm
pretty sure it won't make them "lightning" fast.

Thanks.

------
gabeguz
Montreal, QC Looking to fill the following positions:

Senior Web Developers (primarily php) Software development director Scrum
Master

More information: <http://www.seedbox.com/careers/>

We do mostly php + mysql though we have a few projects in scala, go, and java.
Fully agile (Scrum).

We do hosting, payment processing, mass mailing, design, hack days, custom
solutions, video streaming.... and etc.

------
triggit
Triggit - San Francisco Full time

Triggit is a fast growing real time bidding company. We are looking for
skilled developers who want to experiment with a variety of languages. (If you
like Go, CoffeeScript or Clojure we want to talk to you!) We are also looking
for a few systems/operations engineers as well.

Check out our postings at: <http://triggit.com/careers>

------
minaguib
Montréal, Quebec - AdGear looking to fill the following position:
<http://adgear.com/jobs/#linux-system-administrator>

We're looking for a system administrator with thorough linux knowledge who is
excited to work in the internet advertising + big data ecosystems.

If interested (even just to chat, lunch) ping me - mina at-sign adgear.com

------
cpg
Sunnyvale, CA. REMOTE and INTERNS OK.

Amahi is hiring. Amahi is a seed-stage startup having the largest app store
for web apps and media apps. Looking for a generalist, preferably with great
ruby/RoR experience, some front-end experience and willing to be flexible.
Working remotely is ok. Also interested in interns and freelancers!

<http://www.amahi.com>

~~~
nollidge
How do you apply?

------
jacquesm
Amsterdam, CTO for a venture backed startup in mobile gaming.

Amsterdam, Position: Java/Scala Developer, online travel company (4 positions)

Amsterdam, Position: Ruby/Javascript Developer, online travel company (3
positions)

If you're interested in any of these positions please mail me, I'll put you in
touch with the company. (Full disclosure, I don't charge any fees for this,
just don't want them to get flooded).

------
valnour
Delegator | Chattanooga, TN | Full Time | Web Developer

Delegator is looking for a talented web developer, preferably with Magento
development experience. We are currently working on several new products for
2013, and want to add capacity to our growing team. Check out our full job
listing here: <http://cl.ly/050h1V160G2E>

------
smilliken
MixRank - San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern)

Seeking: Data Systems Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Summer Interns

Big data, web crawling, data visualization, machine learning, and other
interesting stuff. Happy to chat with anyone— send me an email:
scott@mixrank.com.

We're also hosting a friendly programming competition this Wednesday in San
Francisco (SoMA) at 7pm. Email me if you'd like to drop by.

------
sherm8n
Scoot & Doodle (SF/Remote)

Raised $2.25M in funding and user engagement averages 30 minutes/session.

Looking for Rails, iOS, NodeJS devs.

Learn more - <http://blog.goodsense.io/jobs-and-projects>

If you want to talk about other projects contact me here -
<http://blog.goodsense.io/contact>

------
rnaimi
SF Bay Area: Fulltime, Interns Phoenix: Fulltime, Interns Shutterfly is hiring
software engineers (frontend, and backend). Java, PHP, REST web service design
and implementations for commerce and social sharing of memories.
<http://www.shutterfly.com/about/positions.jsp>

------
timae
TicketLeap (Philadelphia, PA) - <http://www.ticketleap.com/info/careers>

* VP of Marketing

* Director of UX

* UI Designer

* Marketing Designer

* Software Engineer

Free Phillies Tickets. Great Office Space. Free Rdio Subscription.

Must share our core values: <http://blog.ticketleap.com/2013/03/04/our-core-
values/>

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY _AND_ Palo Alto,CA - Full time, Java Evangelist

 __10gen (MongoDB) is hiring! __

*If you live and breath Java (JVM languages like scala/clojure is a HUGE plus) - with experience with Hadoop, this might be the perfect position for you... Feel free to reach out to me at jason.chen@10gen.com with any questions and interest.

------
hglaser
San Francisco - Periscope - Outrageous Hacker!

Periscope makes data analysis tools that use probabilistic algorithms to
achieve 100-1,000x real-world-measured speedups over existing tools.

We're well-funded by awesome investors, and the team is currently 2x ex-Google
and 2x ex-Microsoft engineers. Come be our fifth full-stack hacker!

Email harry@periscope.io.

------
ghempton
Seattle, WA - GroupTalent

Ember.js Developer

<https://grouptalent.com/company/jobs/>

------
Hayvok
Apple Inc: Cupertino, CA - Web Developer (PHP, Node.js, Ember.js) - Sorry, no
remote!! Relocation offered. (I know, I know...) We're rebuilding an internal
app from scratch and it needs to be blazing fast and real-time.

Here's our tech stack (right now).

* PHP 5.4 (we might go 5.5 once stable)

* Symfony 2

* Git, no SVN allowed!

* MySQL

* Redis

* Node.js

* Ember.js

If you're interested at all, even just chatting about the position, email me
at jnettles@apple.com.

------
daigoba66
Atlanta, GA

We're looking for software development engineers who want to work on
interesting applications in the healthcare IT industry. Full details here:
<http://www.clearwaveinc.com/careers-with-clearwave.html>

Contact me at: jdaigle at clearwaveinc.com

------
rlei
Berkeley, CA - One block from Berkeley BART

Shirts.io is a t-shirt printing and fulfillment platform. Our company
currently prints a million shirts every couple months. We are growing rapidly.

We are looking for:

* A back-end (Django/Python) developer

* A front-end (Javascript/HTML) developer

You'll get a competitive salary and unlimited t-shirts. To apply, send an
email to jobs@shirts.io.

------
BrandonM
EasyESI (<http://easyesi.com>) - Berkeley, CA (SFBA) - full-time, US residents
only

EasyESI is 7-person, tech-led startup that helps lawyers sift through
mountains of evidence in a case to find the smoking gun. This is a good
business to be in: the amount of data is only increasing, lawyers are willing
to pay for better solutions, and we're good at applying cutting-edge CS to
traditionally hard problems. As a result, we're cash-flow positive less than
two years after our founding, and growing rapidly.

We have many challenging problems, including machine learning, visualization,
search, and nifty user interfaces. We're looking for generalists; we'll teach
you (or you'll teach yourself) what you need to know.

We're a fun company, with an awesome location in downtown Berkeley, foosball,
game nights, and more. We'll offer you a great salary, equity, health care,
retirement with company matching, and a generous vacation schedule.

We are looking to fill 3 positions:

Front-End/UI Engineer - Must have a good attention to detail and be able to
use and contribute to a large, modular Javascript codebase (built on dojo).
Good understanding of HTML/CSS/Javascript is a must, and a good eye for design
is a nice bonus. We support only modern browsers (no IE6 headaches), so we
have a very rich HTML/Javascript interface that relies on AJAX queries to pull
down data and perform much of the work.

Software Engineer - We all wear many hats, contributing to a backend Java
codebase that uses minimal XML. We use a lot of modern open source
technologies: Lucene, Cassandra, AWS, etc. We have a separate Python codebase
for performing offline work. We strive to write all of our code in a modular,
reusable style that maximizes code-sharing and minimizes repetition. We
schedule weekly time for refactoring so that we avoid the accumulation of
technical debt. If you're sharp and you're interested in learning how to write
performant code that uses modern academic research and operates on the latest
infrastructure, you'll like this role.

Systems Engineer - We deal with many terabytes of data. We have our own
48-drive-bay fileserver to handle our expanding storage needs over the next
couple years. We need someone with Unix experience who is comfortable in
Python to help us work more efficiently. You'll manage our AWS installations,
manage our internal systems, and help make our entire setup more robust. We're
happy to hire someone with solid fundamentals who wants to learn on the job.

We consider all applicants; please apply for the position(s) you're interested
in at <http://easyesi.com/jobs.shtml>.

------
triggit
San Francisco - Triggit - Full time

Do you enjoy working at start-ups and solving interesting and difficult
problems? Like learning and working in a variety of languages? Check out the
start-up engineer position at Triggit: <http://triggit.com/careers>

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany: Adspert | Bidmanagement GmbH
<http://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/>

If you love programming in Python and big PostgreSQL deployments, join us!

Friendly atmosphere, competitive pay, competent co-workers, no overtime, in
the center of Berlin!

------
ginkgohr
Want to build tools to engineer Biology? Learn how to write tools to build
DNA, do test-driven development of new organisms, and simulate life! Apply for
an internship at Ginkgo Bioworks.

<https://resumetracker.com/jobs/view/83>

------
andrewroycarter
Web/JavaScript Developer

Are you a talented web developer who wants to build best-of-class web
applications for mobile and desktop web? Do you want to work with talented
developers and interact with your clients instead of dealing with project
managers? Do you want to see the fruits of your labor out in the wild rather
than working on internal, corporate projects that never launch?

Do you think JavaScript only gets a bad wrap because most developers don't
understand prototypal inheritance? Or maybe you think Compass' image spriting
features are the COOLEST THING EVER. Maybe you're one of the few that think
they're merely AWESOME.

If you've answered yes to a few of the above questions, we'd love to talk to
you. To be successful at this job you will have exceptional JavaScript skills,
a friendly personality and the ability to work in collaboration with other
developers and our clients.

Do any of these apply to you as well?

You've built something cool using Backbone.js, AngularJS, or some other
client-side MV* framework. Know HTML(5) and CSS(3) inside and out. You know
Less, SASS or some other CSS preprocessor. Maybe you've even built your own
toolkit that sits on top of your preprocessor of choice. You've worked with at
least one high-level server-side language. You can clearly articulate why
"responsive design" isn't a panacea. You appreciate being called a hacker. You
love the web. You really love mobile devices.

The WillowTree Apps’ office is a fun, exciting place to work. Check out
<http://www.willowtreeapps.com/jobs/> to see some of the perks of working with
us. We are one of the largest and most respected mobile development companies
in the US – one of only two app development companies on the 2012 Inc. 500
list. The company has won several industry awards including being named a Top
3 Global App Development company by both Best Web Design and SourcingLine.
We’ve won numerous Webby awards, and have had our apps repeatedly selected by
Apple to feature as top apps in various categories. Our entire 50+ person team
is located in our Charlottesville, VA headquarters. Nothing is outsourced. Our
open office environment is designed to facilitate collaboration among our
team. Our team members are frequent speakers at mobile design conferences. We
hire the best in the industry.

The technology industry we live in is fast moving and always changing. If you
are the type of person that thrives in that environment then we want to talk
to you. Apply at willowtreeapps.com/jobs.

------
yoav
Toronto, Canada - Co-Founder, Full-time, part-time, interns. (Downtown Toronto
/ Remote ok)

HighFin - The Startup starter-box. Project Management, Hosting, and
Communication tools to get tech startups focusing on building product.

<http://highf.in>

------
kevin1024
Kailua, Hawaii - Real Geeks

We are a small team working to take the real estate world by storm. We are
looking for Python hackers and a designer. Come live and work in Hawaii in our
office by Lanikai Beach. Send your resume (or portfolio) to
careers@realgeeks.com

------
EamonLeonard
Engine Yard - San Francisco, Portland, Buffalo, Ireland, Remote.

Frontend, Security, Systems Engineers; Support, BizDev, Marketing, Sales.

<https://www.engineyard.com/company/careers/open-positions>

------
jasonchen913
New York,NY / Palo Alto, CA - Full Time

10gen(MongoDB) is looking for developers to further our ongoing plans for
world domination! If you have any interest or want to chat about possible
opportunities - feel free to reach out to me at Jason.Chen@10gen.com

------
dereksport195
New York Sports Social Media company are looking for UI Designers.

Need 2-3 Years Hand coded HTML5 with CSS3, JQuery and Bootstrap. These are
full time roles based in house, no remote opportunities and no sponsorship
available at this time.\

------
redsquare100
Manchester, UK, Full-time js developer for iVendi.com, upto £40k

Node, angular, grunt, rabbitmq, mongodb, teamcity.

Work @ home a few days per week is fine. Would prefer someone with a current
git & stackoverflow account.

Any questions ping me jobs@ivendi.com

------
kfadler
We're hiring at inthis. Join us + amazing advisors as we remake social
networking by connecting the world around their shared experiences.

<http://bit.ly/UHBOzd>

Online --> offline. :)

------
goofygrin
Dallas, TX

.NET web application developers

I've got a couple positions open for .NET devs. Full Microsoft stack. Working
on public and internal facing applications.

We do a bit of mobile development as well.

Shoot me a resume/intro to sgoodpasture at thirdcorner.com

------
roncohen
Copenhagen, Denmark

Opbeat - <https://opbeat.com>

Full-time - Python/Django, PostgreSQL, Memcached, Redis, Cassandra, AWS.

Come build software for developers and ops people with us!

E-mail me: ron at opbeat dot com.

~~~
elbear
Any chance of remote work from Europe?

------
squeeky
New York / San Francisco / Silicon Valley

We are looking for a technical co-founder.

<http://gethushmoney.com/view-public?id=j1R3qeOtCIS7Jd>

------
billpaydici
Paydici in Portland, Oregon is hiring Chef DevOps and Rails engineers.

<https://paydici.com/jobs>

We're a little bit Abelson & Sussman, and a little bit Bentley too.

------
irollboozers
Microryza (<http://microryza.com>, YC W13) is hiring full stack Rails
developers.

SF/bay area, equity + benefits, preferably a science background.

contact@microryza.com

------
balanceiskey15
Sprout Social is looking for both Front End and Platform Engineers to join
their team in Chicago:

<http://sproutsocial.com/careers>

------
brizew
insidesoci.al

Seattle Full Time

We are solving the mystery of on-site social ROI.

We are a seed funded company and making our first (and second!) hire. We are
looking for awesome software engineers and don't care what you are good at as
long as you are REALLY good at it. We will compensate with significant equity
(first hire remember) and salary.

We are currently javascript/node/redis/aws, but are far more interested in
talent than experience in our technologies.

drop a line and lets see if it is a fit! info@insidesoci.al

------
spearson23
Tremor Video (New York, NY) <http://www.tremorvideo.com/contact/careers/>

Java Developers and Data Scientists

------
benmccann
Launchpad LA companies are hiring in LA / Santa Monica:
<http://launchpad.la/about/jobs/>

------
triggit
San Francisco - Triggit - Polyglot Developer for growing start-up

Job description: <http://triggit.com/careers>

------
mikek
Streak - San Francisco, CA

Front end devs (javasscript), back end dev (java), iOS and Android devs.

<http://www.streak.com/jobs>

------
caetie-akvo
Akvo Foundation - Amsterdam, London, Stockholm, or REMOTE at UTC -5 to UTC +2
<http://www.akvo.org/web/jobs>

Akvo Foundation is hiring for several positions on our technical team: Android
and web developer (Android/Java/Python), Full-stack web developer, QA/Test
Engineer.

Our tech team is spread across several hubs, including Amsterdam, Stockholm,
London, and Washington DC. You could work from one of these locations, or
remotely from a home office. You must live in a time zone between UTC -5 to
UTC +2 (East Coast United States to Eastern Europe) and speak fluent English.
You must also already have the right to work wherever you will be located.

Akvo is a small non-profit foundation with a big mission. We create open
source web and mobile software, and build networks of skilled partners that
can change the way development aid is allocated and reported. This is
important, because it improves the way projects are implemented in some of the
poorest parts of the world, making them more effective, efficient, sustainable
and visible.

To apply for these positions, send your resume and a brief cover note to
adrian@akvo.org.

* Experienced ANDROID DEVELOPER with Java/Python *

Akvo is looking for an experienced Android developer to join our expanding
team of technical wizards. We are currently expanding our mobile offerings as
well as building out functionality and features on existing products to meet
increasing demands in this sector.

To fill this position you should have experience in both web and mobile
development with a recent focus on Android and mobile development frameworks
and methodologies. You should bring your passion and motivation to provide
cutting edge solutions to given problems and want to encourage and enhance the
work being undertaken by the whole team.

As we don't build standalone mobile applications, you also need to have some
background within Java or Python/Django programming to ensure a good and clean
integration with other product components; as well as being able to assist and
support the core development of these products.

Our development team works from a wide variety of locations distributed across
the globe, so an active eye on outward communication and coordination is
essential to the harmony of the group.

Core skills required: Android development, Java or Python, strong database and
SQL skills with knowledge of NoSQL databases.

* Motivated WEB DEVELOPER *

Akvo is hunting for the right full-stack developer to complement our existing
technical team. We are experiencing a huge demand for our suite of open source
software products, and need to increase our capacity as a team to be able to
continually meet the expectations of our working partners.

To be suitable for this position you need to have experience working in
Python/Django and/or Java, in addition to an interest in and an understanding
of the latest and upcoming web development strategies and solutions. You
should feel confident in delivering complete code based solutions to provided
problems and documenting the work that you do.

We're looking for someone eager to accept a challenge, and willing to enhance
and improve their own skills while continuing to contribute to the group
effort. Due to working in a globally distributed team, you should be an active
communicator with the flexibility to encompass the variety of culture and
working styles.

Core skills required: Python/Django, Java, HTML/CSS, SQL, Ubuntu.

* Passionate QA TEST ENGINEER *

Akvo is scouting for the right software engineer with a focus on testing and
quality to join our team. We have a range of products focused on improving
efficiency and sustainability in development aid that require an experienced
quality eye to watch over and get involved with the development process,
ensuring only the highest grade code leaves the door.

For this position you should have proven experience in writing and
implementing test scripts to create a comprehensive suite of quality assurance
tools in a modern testing framework such as Lettuce or Selenium. You should
also be willing to complement these automated solutions with manual testing
procedures.

Your passion for delivering a high quality product should drive your work
forwards, and promote good working relationships with your colleagues,
assisting and advising on changes and improvements that can make a difference.

We work in a widely distributed team, so you must be motivated to continually
communicate and coordinate your efforts with your colleagues, and take an
active role in the direction being taken by the group. This includes writing
clear and understandable documentation for the work that is being undertaken.

Core skills required: Test scripting (Lettuce/Selenium), great communication
both written and verbal, an eye for quality.

------
ynniv
I'm looking for devops and computer vision people in Atlanta. Drop me a line
at vinny@touchoflogic.com and I'll buy you a beer.

------
troysultan
tl;dr Grooveshark seeks badass PHP dev. Apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=op4SWfw1&s=HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=op4SWfw1&s=HN)

Grooveshark's Florida HQ is looking for a Senior PHP Developer to join us in
rebuilding our PHP team and efforts. This leader will take charge of
rebuilding our high quality, extensible, and scalable codebase. Think you can
you handle leading one of the most wicked dev teams in the southeast?

THE JOB:

\- Maintain existing PHP code and API. \- Create new features and improve upon
existing ones. \- Improve on the speed, cleanliness, and security of existing
code. \- Identify and eliminate bottlenecks. \- Identify and implement new
technologies and strategies for scaling purposes. (This means freedom to adopt
new technologies you take a liking to and can vouch for.) \- Assist with code
reviews for both current and prospective employees. \- Work with cool
technologies like: memcached, MongoDB, Gearman, Redis, custom chat server
developed in-house, hadoop and plenty more (experience with this tech not
mandatory, but interest is!)

THE PERSON:

\- Enjoy writing high quality, easy to read, self-documenting code. Passion
for learning about new technologies. \- High attention to detail. \- High
LOC/bug ratio. \- Able to follow coding standards. \- Well versed in best
practices & security concerns for web development. \- More pragmatic than
idealistic. \- Experience developing on the LAMP stack (able to set up a LAMP
install with multiple vhosts on your own.) \- Extensive experience with SQL.
\- Some experience with Javascript, HTML & CSS (though you won’t be required
to write it.) \- Some experience with lower level languages such as C/C++. \-
Experience with version control software \- Sense of humor. \- Love for music.

BONUS POINTS:

\- Well read in Software Engineering practices. \- Experience with an SQL
database and optimizing queries for high concurrency on large data sets. \-
Experience with noSQL databases like MongoDB, Redis, memcached, Nginx,
Gearman, RabbitMQ, ActiveMQ, etc. \- Experience working on large scale systems
with high volume of traffic. \- Useful contributions to the open source
community. \- Experience with browser compatibility weirdness. \- Experience
with Smarty or other templating systems. \- Laser Tag enthusiast.

PERKS:

\- Make-your-own work schedule \- In-house chef providing free meals everyday
(including vegetarian) \- Free laundry service \- Tickets to shows, concerts,
and events \- The ride of your life

------
andrewroycarter
DevOps Developer

Are you a talented server side developer who wants to build best-of-class
mobile applications? Do you want to work with talented developers and interact
with your clients instead of dealing with project managers? Would you like to
see the fruits of your labor out in app stores rather than working on
internal, corporate projects that never launch?

Do you enjoy thinking about data in general: how it gets stored, indexed,
queried and represented? Want to live on the bleeding edge of the latest App
technology, and continuously learn about new frameworks and patterns as they
emerge.

If you've answered yes to a few of the above questions, we'd like to talk to
you. To be successful at this job you will have a deep understanding of a
high-level programming language (preferably Python, Ruby, Java or PHP), a
friendly personality and the ability to work in collaboration with other
developers and our clients.

Do any of these apply to you as well?

Expert knowledge of an MVC web-oriented framework like Django, Rails or App
Engine. Have experience with any of the following data stores: Postgres,
MySQL, Oracle, SQL Server, Mango DB. Comfortable on UNIX-type command lines
(Ubuntu, CentOS, Fedora, OSX). Familiarity with cloud-based infrastructure
vendors (Linode, AWS, Rackspace, Slicehost). Familiarity with Configuration
Management systems like Salt, Chef or Puppet. Front-end development experience
on any platform that does HTTP calls (iOS, Android, HTML5). Understanding of
scalable and highly-available systems. You appreciate being called a hacker.
You really love mobile devices.

The WillowTree Apps’ office is a fun, exciting place to work. Check out
<http://www.willowtreeapps.com/jobs/> to see some of the perks of working with
us. We are one of the largest and most respected mobile development companies
in the US – one of only two app development companies on the 2012 Inc. 500
list. The company has won several industry awards including being named a Top
3 Global App Development company by both Best Web Design and SourcingLine.
We’ve won numerous Webby awards, and have had our apps repeatedly selected by
Apple to feature as top apps in various categories. Our entire 50+ person team
is located in our Charlottesville, VA headquarters. Nothing is outsourced. Our
open office environment is designed to facilitate collaboration among our
team. Our team members are frequent speakers at mobile design conferences. We
hire the best in the industry.

The technology industry we live in is fast moving and always changing. If you
are the type of person that thrives in that environment then we want to talk
to you. Apply at willowtreeapps.com/jobs.

------
dschobel
so I'm curious-- has anyone ever made or received a job offer via these HN
hiring threads?

~~~
thirdtruck
I already have one post-phone, in-person interview lined up for a position
listed here, so it seems plausible to me.

------
ryguytilidie
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Many people think that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve with Academia.edu -
ways in which we are trying to re-shape and accelerate science:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
remove that time-lag and introduce instant distribution of scientific ideas.

\- Better peer review. Right now the peer review process takes 12 months to
complete, and only surfaces the opinions of two academics - academics who may
be biased, uninformed about the subject area, or just in a bad mood when
writing the review. 2 people is too small a sample size. We need a faster and
more robust peer review system, one that surfaces the opinions of the entire
scientific community, across a variety of dimensions, and in real-time.

\- Multi-media. Right now, scientists only share papers in PDF form. We need
to bring about a science where scientists are incentivized to share data-sets,
code, videos, blog posts, and comments on all these media. Right now 50% or
more of the world’s scientific output does not get shared, because the system
of credibility metrics only rewards one kind of format, the paper. We need to
change this.

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things may happen.

It's an exciting time for science. Science is transitioning from a 17th
century way of sharing ideas, based on the journal system, to a faster system
of sharing ideas on the web. Science is a foundational part of global growth:
almost every innovation in medicine and technology has its roots in a science
paper.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accelerate science. We
have made a good start: 1.9 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
4,000 join each day.

We're a 12 person, engineering-driven, team based in downtown San Francisco.
Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr,
Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd. We have raised $6.7 million from Spark
Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers * growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels)

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-review/> (The Future
of Peer Review) and here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-
science/> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. Remote work is fine. We will handle re-location, including visas, if
you would like to re-locate, but re-location is not necessary.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

~~~
scottshea
Just as a note... remote work is not okay with them anymore

------
jstreebin
EasyPost! (www.geteasypost.com)

SF (Remote)

Hiring Frontend and Backend RoR devs

Email hnjobs@easypost.co

------
franciscocosta
tymr (Maia, Portugal) <https://tymr.com/contacts> revolutionaries!

------
ReelGenie
Washington, DC (full-time) Senior Rails & Front-end Developer ReelGenie
www.reelgenie.com

At ReelGenie, we are revolutionizing the way stories are told and shared. We
make it easy for anyone to create high-quality movies online to capture life’s
most important memories. Our company is growing rapidly. We’ve been named one
of DC’s hottest startups and were finalists in the prestigious SXSW
Accelerator.

Our technical team strives to build the best User Experience, which combines
stunning UIs and a robust backend. We have come a long way in a short period
of time, but to keep up the pace we are looking for the best and brightest
technical talent to join our team. If you can tackle the responsibilities
below, and are open to dive in as new opportunities emerge, this role is for
you.

The primary responsibilities of this role include: * Quickly learn the
architecture of the application from UI to video processing. * Design and
develop various components of the system either independently or as part of
small internal groups. * Work on distributed processing and video processing
components that may require understanding tools and APIs we use. * Prioritize
the development effort and organize functionality across multiple builds. We
value shipping features rapidly with varying degree of complexity. * Bring
expertise in Ruby and Rails, and be open to mentoring junior developers. *
Help team members embrace automated unit testing and continuous integration. *
Collaborate with other developers, QA team and business stakeholders to build
the right thing the right way as efficiently as possible. * Participate in
Scrum meetings to keep product priorities moving forward in a planned fashion.
We need people who can estimate their work and lay out different possible
scenarios upfront if technical challenges are expected. Desired Skills &
Experience

We are looking for someone who: * Has 5-10 years of experience in web
technologies, with at least 3-4 years in Rails. Numbers are flexible for
exceptional candidates. * Has solid understanding of MVC pattern. * Has
experience using git, _nix, heroku, postgresql, ruby gems, cloud platforms
such as AWS, UJS, Javascript frameworks such as JQuery,_ Third party
Javascript plugins, AJAX, API integration via REST or other protocols. * Has a
proven track-record of success in working in fast paced environments and
delivering defect free code. * Gets things done. If you’re not a doer, don’t
apply * Can prioritize a long list of to-dos and thrives in the unpredictable
startup world. * Is personable, outgoing, energetic, and works well with
others. * Appreciates a good story (and a good laugh). * Is located in the
Washington, DC area.

The position can be a contract-to-hire or a full-time position based on what
you bring to the table. We are happy to share the URL to our private Beta
site, which was launched at RootsTech and is currently open to a select
community.

Apply by emailing your resume to jobs@reelgeniefilms.com

------
jhumphries
Stack Exchange is hiring full-time a Product Designer! We'll welcome someone
remote or NYC-based. We need an impeccable, well-rounded web designer with
front-end coding skills and illustration abilities. Someone with a design blog
would be awesome, too. The work you do here will directly affect millions of
users around the world.

Apply (and view our other opportunities) at stackexchange.com/about/hiring.
Please include a link to your portfolio.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

-Create brand identities, web design, and marketing materials for each of our communities, both in digital and in print -Work with our developers and product managers to refine rough ideas into beautiful, usable new features -Help us design the future of Stack Overflow Careers, our job service for developers -Design eye-catching promotional mini-sites, advertising, and recruiting materials to reach people inside and outside of our community -We don’t care where you work. We’re looking to hire the best person wherever you are in the world. If you’re interested in working in New York, you’ll enjoy a beautiful, brand-new office with some amazing amenities. If not, we expect you to be available to sync up with various teams during our afternoon in New York.

REQUIREMENTS:

-An exceptional portfolio showcase strong graphic design, UX, brand identity skills, and HTML/CSS skills -An excellent understanding of emotional design, visual hierarchy and application of appropriate art direction (not just making something “pretty”) -A demonstrated ability to create different types of art and illustration styles based on project need -Experience working together with a variety of people and teams to get projects shipped quickly

ABOUT STACK EXCHANGE:

Stack Exchange is a fast-growing network of 90+ Q&A sites. Our product team of
25 developers, designers, product managers, and sysadmins supports a network
of 35+ million users. We’re making the Internet a better place to get answers,
and we need your help.

We believe in hiring smart people and getting out of their way. We have an
office in New York with some of the best amenities of any New York startup,
and we have people who work remotely all over the world. We keep meetings and
ceremony to an absolute minimum.

BENEFITS

20 days vacation Flexible hours Ridiculous health insurance (no copay)
Insanely great workstations, chairs, and desks All-expenses-paid conference of
your choice once per year Gym membership reimbursement Free catered lunch and
monthly metrocards (NY office) Employees will never be poked with a sharp
stick

OH YEAH, AND...

Stack Exchange, Inc. does not discriminate in employment matters on the basis
of race, color, religion, gender, national origin, age, military service
eligibility, veteran status, sexual orientation, marital status, disability,
or any other protected class. We support workplace diversity.

------
mindcrime
Chapel Hill, NC

Raleigh, NC

Durham, NC

Remote - maybe, see below.

Fogbeam Labs.

At Fogbeam Labs, we're not just "putting the enterprise in enterprise social
network", and we're not just re-inventing enterprise software, we're re-
inventing the enterprise! Old fashioned "command and control" structures can't
adapt fast enough for today's dynamic, fast-paced business environment and the
enterprises of the future will feature adaptive, sense & respond management,
built on top of emergent networks and teams that assemble, overcome a
challenge and disperse only to form again elsewhere.

We are bringing together Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Social
Network Analysis, Social Networking, Business Process Management, Workflow
Automation, Business Intelligence and Knowledge Management to build tools to
provide enterprises the capabilities they need to collaborate and compete in
this new era.

We are a "pure play" Open Source company where all of our products are
developed in the open, licensed under _real_ Open Source licenses (mostly
Apache Software License v2), developed collaboratively with the community. We
don't do "throw it over the wall" code dump style "open source" ala Android or
whatever.

Do you love Open Source, and radically cool technologies? Do you like the idea
of using awesome technology to solve gnarly business problems? Have you ever
found yourself daydreaming about things like "Could there be an actual
commercial application for Plan 9" or "How could a business use an immersive
3D virtual reality type world for something productive"? If so, you might want
to talk to us... We're looking for hackers, sales-people and interns as
follows:

#SALES#

Looking for inside and outside sales people. Experience selling enterprise
software solutions is desirable, but we're also very open to training someone
from the ground up. If you enjoy interacting with people, have a highly social
nature, like solving hard problems and want to make a pile of money in the
process, get in touch. Experience with a well known sales methodology such as
Solution Selling is a bonus, but not absolutely required. Remote work
arrangements possible, depending on details. Call us and let's talk. We really
are interested in everything from demonstrated sales superstars to newbies who
have never sold before (yes, we'll train the right person(s)).

#INTERNS#

Looking for a chance to work with some really exciting technology over the
summer, contribute to the Open Source world, and learn all about life in a
self-funded, bootstrapped startup? Consider interning with us this summer.
Internships might be paid or unpaid depending on some details, but at the very
minimum we can promise you a glowing reference letter, recommendations
(assuming you really _do_ good work, of course!) and access to our networks
for future purposes. And, depending on how things shake out, maybe a job offer
if things go well. If you like the idea of working with Groovy, Grails,
Mahout, Solr, Lucene, UIMA, OpenNLP, Camel, Hadoop, etc. - and you're
interested in graph theory, social network analysis, text mining, machine
learning, etc. - ping us. Interns would need to be onsite in the Chapel Hill /
Raleigh / Durham area

#COFOUNDER#

We're open to adding another member to the founding team. We're 2 people now,
down from a previous 3, due to one co-founder being overwhelmed by life
circumstances and choosing to step aside. An ideal potential co-founder would
fit one of two molds: "Developer" or "Business Guy".

"Developer" should have extensive experience programming in Java and Groovy
and experience with Grails, as well as considerable indepth experience with
typical components of the Java enterprise stack: Spring, Hibernate, JBoss,
Tomcat, etc. Strong knowledge of SQL and one or more relational databases
(preferably PostgreSQL) would be needed. Strongly preferred would be some
experience with machine learning, text mining, social network analysis,
enterprise integration, data mining, etc. Experience contributing to Open
Source projects is a huge plus.

"Business Guy (or Gal!)" would have would ideally have experience in
marketing, product management and/or sales, in the enterprise software world.
Knowledge of the Customer Development process would be preferred, as well as
experience with at least one well known sales methodology such as Solution
Selling. Actual sales closing experience would be a HUGE plus here, but isn't
absolutely required. Experience developing partnerships, working with industry
analysis, and any PR knowledge would also be highly valued. If you speak terms
like "differentiation" and "positioning" and read Jack Trout and Al Ries books
for leisure, you're our kind of gnarly dude / dudette.

Anybody we would add to the founding team at this point would need to live in
the Chapel Hill, Raleigh, Durham area.

Email Phil at prhodes (at) fogbeam (dot) com for more info.

------
mikerustici
Nashville, TN: Software Developer

An Open Letter

My name is Tim Martin. I own this company with one other person, Mike Rustici.
We hire exceptional software developers.

You want to work here. If you’re a great software developer, you really want
to work here.

We value life outside of the office. People who work here don’t work more than
40 hour weeks. Seriously, we don’t let them. We don’t have a vacation policy.
If you are the kind of person for whom we have to count vacation days, you’re
not the right person. Take care of your work, take time off and live your
life. I have no idea how many days off any of our employees took last year.
Because they get their work done and done well, I just don’t care.

You want to work here. I wear a t-shirt to work everyday. Mike wears a collar,
but we make fun of him for it. I play ping pong every day because the title of
“King of the Table” is important. I care about our Office Mom’s bird Ripley
because she cares about it.

You want to work here, because you’re good. We often dole out projects with a
10 minute conversation and a month to make it go. Show us that you’re good,
and we’ll trust you to decide how something should work and when you’re going
to do it. If you are uncomfortable learning new things and working through
stuff yourself, you probably don’t want to work here.

You want to work here, because we're good. Check out the our website to see
that (scorm.com). We recently invented the Tin Can API which is spreading like
wildfire and reinventing our industry (tincanapi.com).

We're a small company with big-time clients and potential to match (I'm
posting particular job ad from the Googleplex). You've probably never heard of
us and you've probably never worked with us, but the people who have hold us
in the highest esteem. If you're going to apply, make sure you know what we
do. We are at the very center of the e-learning industry and we're always
evolving our products and creating new ones.

Skills & Requirements

Mike and I are both former developers who didn’t like working for people who
didn’t value our work. We won’t forget that. We also didn’t like working with
people who couldn’t keep up.

We want depth of development skill, but particular languages are not crucial.
Depth in Java or .NET would be a good place to start and experience with the
LAMP stack or Python might come in handy. We’re not hung up on a particular
amount of experience, but we are adamant about a particular level of skill.

In this particular role, excellent communictation and a desire to work with
people will be important (yes, real live people...but at least they're other
developers). We are looking for somebody who can help our clients integrate
our products, but also get down and dirty in coding those products.

About Rustici Software

Rustici Software creates products that simplify conforming with e-learning
standards like SCORM and AICC. We recently invented the next generation of
these standards that an entire industry is rallying around. What does that
mean? Read our website for the technical details. At a high level, we found a
niche solving a deceptively complicated problem in a growing industry. We're
the only company in the world that does what we do and we're beloved by the
people in that industry. We're also been repeatedly named one of Nashville's
fastest growing companies and best places to work.

How to apply

Each time we hire, we wait until we find exactly the right person. If that’s
you, we really hope you’ll send your resume over to us with an email.

Make sure that what we get from you makes it painfully apparent that you are
the right person. Make sure that you make it clear in your email or resume or
whatever, that this job is important to you, that you want to work here, not
just somewhere.

You will want to spend some time on our website, learn how we think and what
we do. Get to know us if you want us to get to know you.

Submissions should be made to jobs@scorm.com.

One of the first things we’ll have you do in the selection process is complete
a small programming test. If you’d care to submit it with your initial
application, it certainly won’t hurt. We have intentionally kept it simple in
an effort to value your time. But we can tell a lot from your response.
Consider it carefully. You can download the test from scorm.com/wp-
content/assets/jobs/EmployeeTest.zip. Look at the comments of the HTML file
for directions on how to proceed.

------
mmalone
San Francisco, Full Time, H1B is OK

Betable is hiring awesome software engineers.

About Us

Betable engineering is an elite team of hardworking dreamers and tinkerers.
We’re pragmatic, but we don’t let that interfere with our perfectionism. We’re
fluent in computing concepts from anonymous memory management to monadic
zeros.

We’re building a platform. Engineering innovation is our competitive
advantage. We’re doing something new and different in an industry that hasn’t
seen any real innovation in the last century. That excites us.

We try to be technology agnostic, preferring suitability to ideology. Our
services are small and chatty, communicating through well-defined interfaces.
Sometimes we compose them in ways that are surprising even to us. We think
that’s healthy for a platform company. In general, we believe that sound
system architecture and design are more important than any particular
technology.

Day to day we use Node.js, Cassandra, Jenkins, Go, Java, Puppet, and GitHub.
We like continuous integration. In fact, we like most forms of process
automation. Sometimes our tools make us happy, sometimes they make us sad.
When they make us sad, we make them better.

We like to work. We love to play. We don’t consider these activities mutually
exclusive.

There aren’t many of us. We’re looking for more.

About You

You’re an engineering powerhouse who wants to work on challenging problems
with a group of equally amazing colleagues. Your depth of knowledge in many
areas of computing should qualify you as a specialist, but your breadth of
expertise demands that you describe yourself as a generalist. Sometimes you
think the two aren’t so different, but you resist that sort of reductionism.

You’re well rounded. You have hobbies that don’t involve computers. Despite
your expertise, you sometimes surprise casual acquaintances with your
profession. You can’t carry a tune but you sing anyways. Your recreational
reading includes works by Kurt Vonnegut, W. Richard Stevens, and Dr. Seuss.

You’re not sure whether P equals NP, but the possibility leaves you feeling
both titillated and terrified. Sometimes, while considering the repercussions,
you lose composure.

Mutable state is your frenemy. You appreciate what Scala has managed to do on
the JVM. You’ve developed several profiles of the language, each Turing
complete. You’re curious about the future of Go. You’ve toyed with several
syntactic variants of your own competing language based on the π-calculus.
You’re an expert at SQL, but would never describe yourself that way.

You had a check for $2.56 from Donald Knuth. You cashed it when your bank
started displaying digitized check scans in your transaction history because
you hate physical media.

You can explain technical concepts to non-technical people. Non-technical
people enjoy the experience. At parties your conversations transition
seamlessly from Emacs vs. vi to Beatles vs. Stones.

You consider coding a craft – as much art as science. It’s your creative
outlet. You consider quines a form of poetry. You often describe code as
beautiful.

You’re self aware. Some of these statements don’t apply to you, but you can
read between the lines. Others upset you. You understand why at a fundamental
level. You can argue your position, and you can win.

Sound like you? Join us.

[http://betable.theresumator.com/apply/KYLS0t/Software-
Engine...](http://betable.theresumator.com/apply/KYLS0t/Software-
Engineer.html)

------
jacobmorse
Dallas, Texas (will consider REMOTE): Rails Developer

At PureDiscovery (<http://purediscovery.com>), our goal is to meaningfully
connect the world. We're building the next generation of web and mobile
applications on top of our groundbreaking (patented) Brainspace platform, and
we're passionate about creating the best possible core technology and user
experiences.

We are growing rapidly, and as we do there are plenty of opportunities for
people to shine. Our front-end stack is Ruby on Rails, Knockout.js, Slim, &
Coffeescript. We're looking for a Ruby on Rails expert help join our amazing
product team, empower the creation of innovative user experiences by working
with our powerful core services.

We are a young, fast-moving startup where everyone has a voice and can make a
difference, so you'll play a key role in steering our technical direction as
we continue to scale (quickly!).

On any given day you might...

    
    
        • Do a daily standup in person or online.
        • Evaluate new platforms, plugins, and other technologies.
        • Contribute to and maintain internal libraries and frameworks that document what we’ve learned and help us iteratively build better and faster.
        • Optimize, optimize, optimize. Because you love to.
        • Commit often, ship early, and dodge incoming RC Helicopters.
        • Provide input to our ongoing evaluation of the area's best tacos, hamburgers and BBQ
    

You...

    
    
        • Have a desire to solve hard problems
        • Know the joys and pains of building web applications heavily dependent on APIs 
        • Want to work at a place where off-the-shelf solutions aren't good enough.
        • Want to build something great—even world-changing.
        • Have experience deploying a Rails application on a multitude of platforms.
        • Have excellent communication skills
        • Are comfortable doing full-stack web development
        • Have or would love to build web services of your own.
        • Regularly star new GitHub repos and keep an eye on RubyGems and npm.
    

Bonus points for...

    
    
        • Experience with Postgresql & MongoDB
        • Experience with Redis, Sideckick, Resque, etc.
        • Strong understanding of high availability best practices in the cloud 
        • Experience with oAuth
        • Experience with Twitter, Facebook and other common APIs

￼￼￼ You’ll work with our Product and UX team in our current, early stages
through to first public release and post-launch scaling. You love to ship
code, have a strong sense of ownership, and an entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer...

    
    
        • A great company culture. We work hard and play hard!
        • A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish things you never thought you could
        • Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k
        • Generous vacation policy
    

Do you want to come to work every day and creatively solve big market-driven
problems? Our team is devoted to the continuing pursuit of technical
excellence. We will challenge and support you to get the most out of your
potential, and expect you to do the same for us.

Interested? Drop me a line: jacob@purediscovery.com

------
jacobmorse
Dallas, Texas (Will consider REMOTE): Core Engineer, Cloud Application

At PureDiscovery (<http://purediscovery.com>), our goal is to meaningfully
connect the world. We're building the next generation of web and mobile
applications on top of our groundbreaking (patented) Brainspace platform, and
we're passionate about creating the best possible core technology and user
experiences.

We are growing rapidly, and as we do there are plenty of opportunities for
engineers to shine. We work in Ruby and Java, building complex systems with
high scalability in the cloud. We're looking for an engineer to work on our
core technology and service infrastructure. We are a young, fast-moving
startup where everyone has a voice and cane make a difference, so you'll play
a key role in steering our technical direction as we continue to scale
(quickly!).

Some of our technical challenges include...

    
    
        • Architecting and building our next generation of web services
        • Scaling up our existing systems to handle growing traffic
        • Identifying and and building key new features to meet the needs of a growing customer base
    

Responsibilities:

    
    
        • Participate in the planning, analysis, design, development and deployment of product features and enhancements
        • Work as part of the development team to establish and apply the latest in engineering best practices
        • Build high-performance, scalable applications and APIs
    

You...

    
    
        • Have a desire to solve hard problems
        • Think that real-time analytics at web scale is a fun challenge
        • Want to work at a place where off-the-shelf solutions aren't good enough.
        • Want to build something great
        • Are willing to dig into Java, NLP, and machine learning. And aren't afraid of Scala, Clojure, or

whatever it takes to make great things work at web scale.

Bonus points for...

    
    
        • Expertise in engineering world-class web applications
        • Experience with the AWS toolkit (EC2, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, etc)
        • Familiarity and experience with modern architectures such as ???
        • Experience scaling from hundreds to thousands of users and beyond via load balancing, auto-

scaling server deployment, HTTP accelerator caching, reverse proxies,
failover, etc. • Experience with worker queues and clustering. • Strong
understanding of high availability best practices in and out of the cloud •
oAuth experience • Experience with Twitter and Facebook APIs • Excellent
typing ability in the presence of flying nerf darts and RC helicopters

You’ll help lead our core development side in our current, early stages
through to first public release and post-launch scaling. You love to ship
code, have a strong sense of ownership, and an entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer...

    
    
        • A great company culture. We work hard and play hard!
        • A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish things you never thought you could
        • Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k
        • Generous vacation policy
    

Do you want to come to work every day and creatively solve big market-driven
problems? Our team is devoted to the continuing pursuit of technical
excellence. We will challenge and support you to get the most out of your
potential, and expect you to do the same for us.

If this sounds interesting, drop me a line: jacob@purediscovery.com

------
firefoxNX11
NTTData Americas is hiring for several positions including Senior Mobile UX
Designer in Boston, MA <https://careers-nttdata.icims.com/jobs/84728/job>.
Send me a tweet @firefoxNX

